# Trump goes there: insinuates that Megyn Kelly was menstruating during debate



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.



2016 Republican debate Donald Trump s Megyn Kelly war - POLITICO




> After a day of escalating hostility, Trump took his attacks on Kelly to the next level on Friday night, apparently insinuating that the moderator had been menstruating when she questioned him during Thursday’s first Republican debate.
> 
> “*You could see there was blood coming* out of her eyes, blood coming *out of her — wherever*,” he told anchor Don Lemon during an appearance on CNN.




It's pretty damned obvious.

I am making a prediction. I am predicting that this is not going to go well for Donald Trump and it is going to go just as badly for the Republican Party. This is misogyny pure. Had a Leftie said this about Megyn Kelly, Righties would be swinging from the rafters and screaming like banshees.

This is going to work wonders for the GOP in the female vote in 2016.

Thanks, Trump!


Edit: here's the video of his comments.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 8, 2015)

Thing is, everyone's talking about the Republicans, so it is going well for them. They're getting all the viewing time, all the attention, everything.


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am predicting that this is not going to go well for Donald Trump



 *...Seems I've heard that before!*


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 8, 2015)

PMS and menopause are legitimate concerns. Sexist feminists like to think they're above human nature but they aren't. They're just dishonest phonies.


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I am predicting that this is not going to go well for Donald Trump
> ...


*Stats is a rather dim bulb, okay a retard. Trump is NOT trying to rally the party. He is just as upset at the party as MILLIONS of people in BOTH parties at BOTH parties.

Trump is trying to rally the PEOPLE. People make the poll numbers go up NOT some party. I have seen Trump polls that put him at 44 to 48 at this point. Trump beat Fox.*


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *Stats is a rather dim bulb, okay a retard. ...*




R-word Spread the Word to End the Word


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Had a Leftie said this about Megyn Kelly, Righties would be swinging from the rafters and screaming like banshees.



The left has had horrific things to say about Megyn and her network. A whole helluva lot worse than 'she might have been menstruating' ...heck, I'm with Donald... Something must have been wrong with her. This was a chance to look at the candidates running for President of the United States and hear their points of views on issues pertaining to our country... not some reality show gossip and banter about Rosie O'Donnell. Her question was intentionally written to make a vicious attack on Trump. It was just the sort of question some pea-brain liberal might ask... Not Megyn Kelly.  

Fox News lost a TON of credibility with me last night. It was a shameful attempt at something you can't call a 'debate' by any definition of the word. It was... let's ambush Trump, throw difficult questions at Carson, make Huckabee sound like a liberal, get Cruz to talk about Jesus, Rand to talk about NSA, Walker to talk about unions, Rubio to sob over immigrants... then make Jeb, Christie and Kasich look as 'presidential' as possible!


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Had a Leftie said this about Megyn Kelly, Righties would be swinging from the rafters and screaming like banshees.
> ...


*Pretty much the way I saw it. Fox may have it's own Rino problem as well.*


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 8, 2015)

As I predicted a while back, Trump has managed to identify what little morsel of dignity remains in contemporary American politics, and he's peed on it.

It looks like the 20% to to 25% of one party that is going to forgive every stupid, embarrassing thing he says will keep doing so.   Yuck.

.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Had a Leftie said this about Megyn Kelly, Righties would be swinging from the rafters and screaming like banshees.
> ...




Please provide links with quotes.

I have never heard a Leftie say even one misogynistic thing about Megyn Kelly, ever.

Please, have at it.  I can wait.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Now, this is fun. Whacked out Righties who even think that other hard-core Righties are not hard-right enough for them and are therefore Rinos.

Fun!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Which polls? Where?

Links? Figures?

Come on, put your money where your big fat mouth is, dorkyfuzzlenutz-IQ-214.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

You people on the left are some of the most disgusting all over your nasty politics for your party.

There is NO LOW you won't crawl

hell I'd say Obama has been menstruating every day for the last seven years he's such a DICK


----------



## Ravi (Aug 8, 2015)

That is awesome! Trump just proved he's a conservative: blame others for your own shortcomings.


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


*Drudge report/ Just Google it retard.*


----------



## S.J. (Aug 8, 2015)

Wishful thinking, stat.  I haven't heard anybody (liberal or conservatives) say that wasn't a setup.  Megyn tried to ambush Trump and it backfired on her.  She was way out of line and lost a lot of respect from a lot of their viewers.  The comment about menstruation (as you claim) is not specific enough to hang that on him.  Nice try though.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 8, 2015)

Maybe Hillary should use the obvious fact that she no longer menstruates as an asset in her campaign.

No one could accuse her of that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




That is a favorability/approval poll of Righties who watched the debate, you utter dork.

It's not a matchup against Hillary Clinton, whom a birther loving pollster like Gravis (R) still can't get under 50%, no matter how hard it tries.

This means he cannot even get a majority of Republicans to agree with him, much less the rest of the country.

Dear Lord, you are a truly stupid person.  Stay under your rock, it's safer there.

And you still haven't addressed the OP material at all.

You really think that that shit that Don Trump said on CNN is not misogynistic? Really?

Attacking a woman who didn't feed him the softball questions he wanted, by saying that she was somehow nasty to him because she was 'on her period'? Really?  What century do you live in?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I have never heard a Leftie say even one misogynistic thing about Megyn Kelly, ever......


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *Drudge report/ Just Google it retard.*




R-word Spread the Word to End the Word


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

Ravi said:


> That is awesome! Trump just proved he's a conservative: blame others for your own shortcomings.



omg, how funny. seven years into Obama and everything is still:
Bush or Republicans fault. what a hoot you people will fall for anything


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


*It's to EARLY to have solid numbers worth anything on a cross party level. Even you a flaming RETARD should know that.*


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

If Trump gets elected to the White House, will he stay up late at night and into the early morning drunk texting and tweeting to world leaders? Is it really wise to have a President with a serious alcohol problem with bouts of insecurity moods and temper tantrums?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> * Even you a flaming RETARD should know that.*





R-word Spread the Word to End the Word


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

Here ya go. you can insinuate these ladies are menstruating too


You think you'd ever see the day the left WOULD be sticking up for FOX news and a woman host on it. oh that two faced hypocrisy


----------



## Ravi (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > That is awesome! Trump just proved he's a conservative: blame others for your own shortcomings.
> ...


Lol, the thread topic is two Repubs, retard.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > * Even you a flaming RETARD should know that.*
> ...


If I call someone a Retard it doesn't mean I don't like those with disabilities................
Secondly, I believe in Freedom of Speech and don't like the notion of ending the word.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Why did you say you saw those poll numbers if they don't exist as you are claiming now? You get accused of being a liar all the time. You just got caught again. Seems like you fit a pattern of dishonesty.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...






Special Olympics Take Action


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Fox News set the tone from the get go.  They attacked Trump and wanted to diminish his poll results...............He hit back..........and the menstruating comment is how Trump jokes around in talking about how it went down.  Now she will get offended and will go he attacks women...............

Some has stated that he has been shitty to women...........as she has stated.............one poster this morning on another thread said Trump demanded Miss America, or a contestant, to pose nude for Playboy.............Is it true........or was he joking around.........or did he even say it.....................


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


We will disagree on banning the word.  That's it.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...





R-word Spread the Word to End the Word


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Fox News set the tone from the get go.  They attacked Trump and wanted to diminish his poll results...............He hit back..........and the menstruating comment is how Trump jokes around in talking about how it went down.  Now she will get offended and will go he attacks women...............
> 
> Some has stated that he has been shitty to women...........as she has stated.............one poster this morning on another thread said Trump demanded Miss America, or a contestant, to pose nude for Playboy.............Is it true........or was he joking around.........or did he even say it.....................


*He DQ'd a Miss Universe member FOR posing nude.*


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

there just is no low the left will CRAWL if they think it can HELP their masters in the PARTY get elected. we saw what they did to Governor Sarah Palin.

people better WAKE UP in this country.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> there just is no low the left will CRAWL if they think it can HELP their masters in the PARTY get elected. we saw what they did to Governor Sarah Palin.
> 
> people better WAKE UP in this country.






"Let's roll!!", Stephanie!!!


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News set the tone from the get go.  They attacked Trump and wanted to diminish his poll results...............He hit back..........and the menstruating comment is how Trump jokes around in talking about how it went down.  Now she will get offended and will go he attacks women...............
> ...


Witch one? Where does this bit of information come from? I took a moment to google it and came up with nothing except the time he hassled a girl for gaining a little weight.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



He's not rallying me.  Correct as he may be in attitude toward issues, he's an ass.  I like him less by the day, and I'm sure I am not alone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News set the tone from the get go.  They attacked Trump and wanted to diminish his poll results...............He hit back..........and the menstruating comment is how Trump jokes around in talking about how it went down.  Now she will get offended and will go he attacks women...............
> ...




Link? Proof? Video? Audio? Quotes?  Surely there would have been press coverage of this, eh?


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> there just is no low the left will CRAWL if they think it can HELP their masters in the PARTY get elected. we saw what they did to Governor Sarah Palin.
> 
> people better WAKE UP in this country.


No one has ever lowered standards the way Trump supporters are doing right now. He has done and said things that even Republican leaders have found to be horrible, crude and disturbing behavior. Yet the Trump supporters, that old Tea Party crowd, accepts the lowing of standards and cheers it on.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Was Kelly on her period at the time of the debate..........

Link? Proof? Video? Audio? Quotes?          
Was Trump wrong...........was she in the cycle?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




The very fact that you think a woman's menstrual cycle would play a role in any of this is already a sure sign of how batshit crazy Conservatives have become, but I am thrilled that you said it.

And THAT should scare you. Because it means that I want Conservatives to fail miserably. And it looks like my wish is going to come true again.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2015)

Having only watched about half of the debate it was patently obvious that the FauxNoise moderators were trying to winnow down the field with their questions.

All of the questions were focused on the vulnerabilities of all of the candidates. No one was given a softball question. They were challenged to explain themselves.

And some did a better job than others when it came to responding. 

But T-Rump is whining because he believes that he was singled out. What a dummy! He was treated exactly the same as the rest when it came to the questions. They were his own words and he was expected to explain them. He tried his best but being T-Rump he didn't like what he was hearing and he did a pisspoor job of explaining his own words away.

His team probably let him know that his responses polled poorly and that means that he has to blame someone other than himself because sociopaths like T-Rump are never wrong in their own delusional minds.

What is ironic in the OP is that instead of learning his lesson from the question posed by Megan Kelly he has doubled down and taken his shortcoming to an even lower level. 

The Dems must be delighted to have this much ammunition handed to them on a plate by T-Rump.

Every female voter knows what menstruation means and very few of them are going to like T-Rump going there. I fully expect T-Rump to lose his #1 place in the polls and I expect that he will blame the GOP and FauxNoise for "destroying" his chances. 

But the truth is that these are self inflicted injuries. No one held a gun to T-Rump's head and forced him to say that on CNN. 

Yes, T-Rump's worst enemy lurks below the reverse mullet on top of his head. He stares at him from his mirror and he makes a fool of him from his big mouth.

The 'T' in T-Rump will stand for Toast in the future and the GOP will have to deal with the consequences because he is not someone you want as an enemy.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


A liberal's miss understanding of the intent of a reply or the usual strategy of taking comments out of the context of the intent is expected of you...................

You can't tell the difference of the intent to Mock you and your petty thread................But enjoy your 2 seconds of fame............


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

We are witnessing the crude behavior of not only Trump, but his supporters. One need look no further than the pages of USMB to find immature and foul behavior. Wonder why America's standards and morals are in decline. Well, here you go.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> We are witnessing the crude behavior of not only Trump, but his supporters. One need look no further than the pages of USMB to find immature and foul behavior. Wonder why America's standards and morals are in decline. Well, here you go.


Opinions are like Assholes..........everyone has one and they all stink..................

 Trump will challenge the Norm and force the other candidates to respond instead of the usual talking in circles..............

And he ensures that it will not be the same old same old..................Boring assed used car salesmen talking on and on and on for a year and a half......................Boring the living hell out of the public................

Usually, I am grateful when the elections end.................Because the lame ass never ending talk finally ends for a while..............

After pulling the lever.................HOPEFULLY THESE DANG BLOW HARDS WILL FINALLY SHUT THE HELL UP.

Trump is a wild card.....................possible traitor............if he runs 3rd party.......

He's forcing the PC Bull shit to get a time out...........and I love it.......

When is your side gonna debate.........oops a few months from now................lol


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




Not really sure who "Miss Understanding" is, but if she's pretty, well then.

Uhm, yeah, I understood your intent.

Only, in the moment you decided to get personal and make this thread about me instead of the OP material, then you long-lost the debate...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> We are witnessing the crude behavior of not only Trump, but his supporters. One need look no further than the pages of USMB to find immature and foul behavior. Wonder why America's standards and morals are in decline. Well, here you go.



One low class individual and his somewhat-misled backers are not responsible.  The moral structure of American society has been in decline for decades, and history clearly shows the responsibility falls squarely on the heads of the Democrats and their supporters.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


How so.....................the intent of Trump was to mock Kelly...............It is what Trump does...................does it mean he hates women...........................Nope.......

Your post is about attacking Trump............It is expected...............he is MOCKING Kelly.

So my Mocking you is on target.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > We are witnessing the crude behavior of not only Trump, but his supporters. One need look no further than the pages of USMB to find immature and foul behavior. Wonder why America's standards and morals are in decline. Well, here you go.
> ...



They're trying to find a few more candidates to cut Hillary's onscreen time.  The more she's questioned, the better the chance the truth will blurt out, and that's the last thing the Democrats want.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


You have already met Miss Understanding................She is in your closet......






Trump is mocking Kelly, and I'm Mocking you Mr. Statist.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > We are witnessing the crude behavior of not only Trump, but his supporters. One need look no further than the pages of USMB to find immature and foul behavior. Wonder why America's standards and morals are in decline. Well, here you go.
> ...


The only thing Trump is proving is that a crude and immature faction of citizens has gained power in the Republican Party. We have known that for a long time actually. When the Tea Party was allowed into the Republican Party we saw a lowing of standards of behavior and intelligence. You sir, are an example.


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


*Not really, your comments often resemble Menstruation.*


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Having only watched about half of the debate it was patently obvious that the FauxNoise moderators were trying to winnow down the field with their questions.
> 
> All of the questions were focused on the vulnerabilities of all of the candidates. No one was given a softball question. They were challenged to explain themselves.
> 
> ...



Sorry, buddy.  This is what is going on in the Trump supporters head!!


Trump is like a cheap illegal drug, like crack!!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmao..... this is getting comical now the clown parade on here is defending Fox


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Who the fuck cares what you think.  That crude enough for you..................I don't care Mr. Lib.

Your side for decades has been calling people Racists, Bigots, Homophobes, Womanizers.............and so on............All of the them mean the same thing...........STFU.................Your side attacks those who dare disagree with you...................and I'm tired of it.................

So STFU LIB.


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


*I love it when a monkey flings poo and hits himself..."lowing of standards"....Better clean up there Camp*


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 8, 2015)

Conservative organizations are dis-inviting him to their get together!

The GOP are being mean to Trump!!  They are being very mean!!

Is it 3rd party time?


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Gosh, you sound flabbergasted. Sorry you are tired of me voicing an opinion as to the quality and analysis of the moral implications of your crude and child like opinions and post, but that is just to bad. When you tell people to STFU on the net they usually ignore you. It means you have delusions of having some authority when all you have is, well,..... a delusion.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




NO woman menstruates out of her eyes, but lets just not add that little part and take it totally out of context.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Negative................as usual you misunderstand the STFU comment......................I equate it to your side's use of the words already posted............To me they mean the same thing...................

So I told you to STFU in reference to how you talk to us all the time.

The Ignore function is on this site...............If you are thin skinned then use it.............It will not change the price of rice in China to me.


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 8, 2015)

amrchaos said:


> Conservative organizations are dis-inviting him to their get together!
> 
> The GOP are being mean to Trump!!  They are being very mean!!
> 
> Is it 3rd party time?


*No, no it is not. It's viewer mail time. That's like "green mail" but you use viewers not cash. Time to leverage Fox.*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So what, maybe she was having a bad day?

Lol, you libtards just don't get it. PEOPLE ARE SICK OF YOUR PC NAZIS!

My bet is that Kelly was just trying to protect her position of first BJ for Murdock.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Lets get it straight. You are doubling down on a crude attack made to a woman about menstruating and posting photo's to reinforce your point, and whining about how someone on a message board responds to your crudeness. Typical dish it out but can't take it behavior.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> [
> Lets get it straight. You are doubling down on a crude attack made to a woman about menstruating ......



Right, so fucking what?

If a Dimbocrat had said this it wouldn't even be news, cuz you know that's 'dog bites man' stuff.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




Women do not menstruate out of their eyes.
It's the left who is making it about her period.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Well, it wasn't a Democrat that said it, so we don't really know. It is possible that in the future we will learn the rat is really a Democrat posing as a Republican, so we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


I have responded like many Americans..............I'm tired of the PC crap..........and again I don't care what you think about it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


 You didn't pay attention to the entire video, Trump did go there.

The pc police are mad lmao.....


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


He said her eyes and wherever. His meaning was clear.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 8, 2015)

What Trump said about Kelley is nothing even close to the vulgar attacks by prominent Democrats and the left media about Palin.
Not even close.
So screw the false outrage.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




As always, the RWs are desperate to muddy the water with accusations of others. FACT is, it doesn't matter what others have said about Kelly, Hillary or Obama. 

This is about Trump and what HE said and what he always says. 

Further, what he says is very much like what the RWs are saying: he blames others for everything bit of garbage that comes out of his mouth. 

He's auditioning for the leader of the free world. Do we really need a prez who says, for example, Angela Merkel is dumb, he has no respect for her, she's OTR?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> What Trump said about Kelley is nothing even close to the vulgar attacks by prominent Democrats and the left media about Palin.
> Not even close.
> So screw the false outrage.


They are getting a taste of their own medicine and they don't like it.  They are hypocrites to the core.

Their attack campaigns, like the Betrayus ads, are utter BS...........Then later they change tunes when he worked for Obama.............

They bitched and moaned about a clown at a rodeo because it insulted Obama..........and then yelled Free Speech when their radical groups were hanging dummies of Bush and Palin.

They deserve no respect from me if they are part of the crowd.  To those that didn't do this back then.............This applies to..........if the shoe fits phrase............


----------



## 007 (Aug 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> As I predicted a while back, Trump has managed to identify what little morsel of dignity remains in contemporary American politics, and he's peed on it.
> 
> It looks like the 20% to to 25% of one party that is going to forgive every stupid, embarrassing thing he says will keep doing so.   Yuck.
> 
> .


So the left rips babies out of women, hacks them up and sells off body parts to the highest bidder.

You think joking about some little smart ass hag ripping on you in front of millions of people is a bigger deal than that?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

Why was he unable to rise above the situation and behave as we should demand our president behave? He fell apart, made excuses, blamed others for his own words. 

He couldn't handle the questions, couldn't answer them seriously. Why would we believe he could handle interaction with other world leaders any better?


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

Trump is on the front page. He had been disinvited to a conservative conference and Megan Kelly has been invited to attend. The rats are jumping from the Trump ship. Proof that "it's PC" spin is a fail. Crude misogyny is what it is, and it ain't a political correctness thing.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 8, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Thing is, everyone's talking about the Republicans, so it is going well for them. They're getting all the viewing time, all the attention, everything.


Talking about how their poll leader attacked a strong, popular conservative woman by claiming she must be having her period is a good thing for Republicans?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Where ever can also mean any other body parts other than her vjay.
It's vague and is meant to be vague.
There is more than just one way to look at it.
And the left accuse the cons of seeing things in black and white.


----------



## 007 (Aug 8, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


>


OOOooooohh now there ya had to go and blatantly expose the progs HYPOCRISY... they don't like that.


----------



## 007 (Aug 8, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > PMS and menopause are legitimate concerns. Sexist feminists like to think they're above human nature but they aren't. They're just dishonest phonies.
> ...


DRIPPING with irony - - - - - ^


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Had a Leftie said this about Megyn Kelly, Righties would be swinging from the rafters and screaming like banshees.
> ...


Produce one quote from an important democrat that is remotely as bad as claiming that Kelly's questions were a result of her period.  Or, shut the fuck up, cancel your account here and stay off the internet for a year.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

007 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The guy in the first video got fired for his comment. He hasn't been back of TV since. The other two were comedians and none of them were running for an elected office.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

*“You know, it really doesn’t matter what the media write as long as you’ve got a young and beautiful piece of ass.”*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

007 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...




Trump was caught smuggling drugs into the US. 

Can you remember what the drug was?


----------



## 007 (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> Trump is on the front page. He had been disinvited to a conservative conference and Megan Kelly has been invited to attend. The rats are jumping from the Trump ship. Proof that "it's PC" spin is a fail. Crude misogyny is what it is, and it ain't a political correctness thing.


Pfft... Kelly's facebook page was BLOWN UP with outraged people that were also UNliking and UNfollowing her, and Fox news got an ear full from MILLIONS upon MILLIONS of people DISGUSTED with their SHAMEFUL attack job on what was SUPPOSED to be a DEBATE, not a HIT JOB on the REPUBLICAN FRONT RUNNER.

Trump came out on top, Kelly has had her nasty little ears pinned back.

Deal with it.


----------



## 007 (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

_*She's been with so many guys, she makes me look like a baby.*_


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

007 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




oops, sorry. It was another disgusting RW hero - lusbo  - who was caught smuggling Viagra.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




If they were running for prez, yes.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

007 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is on the front page. He had been disinvited to a conservative conference and Megan Kelly has been invited to attend. The rats are jumping from the Trump ship. Proof that "it's PC" spin is a fail. Crude misogyny is what it is, and it ain't a political correctness thing.
> ...


No one is fooled when attacks are made of facebook pages or emails are sent in protest by various factions. Social media is easy to manipulate. The Trump fans are waging a social media campaign. Groups do it all the time all over the world. It means nothing. And anyhow, it is all about infighting between conservative/Republican groups. A well known conservative group telling Trump not to show up at a major event is a whole lot bigger than some social media binge attack.


----------



## guno (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> You people on the left are some of the most disgusting all over your nasty politics for your party.
> 
> There is NO LOW you won't crawl
> 
> hell I'd say Obama has been menstruating every day for the last seven years he's such a DICK



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Trailer park "Logik"


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Cause
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> ...



The lefts demoralizing of the right is not working, deal with it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Your strange wet dreams do not interest me.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.
> ...


I'm not defending Fox. This thread is not about Fox. Question: are you brain-damaged?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


We graciously accept your concession. Generally, "STFU" is just a jump away from "fuck you"....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guno (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> there just is no low the left will CRAWL if they think it can HELP their masters in the PARTY get elected. we saw what they did to Governor Sarah Palin.
> 
> people better WAKE UP in this country.




This calls for another American Spring!!!  Lets roll!!


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Ah, so you don't like either when words are twisted.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


 Don't be a hypocrite yes you are, you are playing Murdoch and Kelly as a victim.... 

You are trying everything you can to throw Trump under the buss so he don't go after Hillary.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


So, you figured out that Shut the Fuck Up means Fuck you.    Excellent.  How long did it take you to figure that out.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

Actually, it doesn't matter if he was referring to her menstruation or not. 

Bottom line is, he couldn't handle the pressure and he fell apart.

Then, when he had the opportunity to act like a grown up, he made it worse.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Oh, the word for word quote from Trump is undeniably a reference to menstruation in its second part. Trying to be coy is not going to help.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



That's silly.

First, Kelly and Murdoch are not running for president of the US.

Second, none of our opinions have power over Duh Donald "going after Hillary".


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



COY?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


In other words, a butthurt con...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Actually, it doesn't matter if he was referring to her menstruation or not.
> 
> Bottom line is, he couldn't handle the pressure and he fell apart.
> 
> Then, when he had the opportunity to act like a grown up, he made it worse.


*Was that in Texas or Mississippi?*


----------



## Jroc (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




You've got a sick mind boy..Get some help. This thread should be in the badlands or flame room certainly not the political room.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Actually, it doesn't matter if he was referring to her menstruation or not.
> 
> Bottom line is, he couldn't handle the pressure and he fell apart.
> 
> Then, when he had the opportunity to act like a grown up, he made it worse.


 So now you are back tracking and stopping being a drama queen on here?

What did Trump say that was so outrageous? Hell us guys say that all the time about girls when they get psycho....

THEY ARE PROBABLY ON THE RAG 

Its biology , we know and understand that, just facts of life.


----------



## dcraelin (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



yeah, I think it is possible he was just kind of repeating his earlier statement or trying to expand it and then added whatever......
wasnt even thinking about menstruation.

If he was however....expect him to double down...so we will probably know for sure.
If so, it is _so_ over the top, and plays into democratic line and sympathy for Hillary...that you have to wonder if he isnt a shill for the Democrats.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




You say 'really a Democrat' like there is a dimes worth of difference between the two parties.

There isn't.

Trump is not a Republican any more than the rest are and we don't need Republicans or Democrats in charge; we need AMERICAN PATRIOTS.

Period.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Trumps comments have created an major split in Republican and conservative politics. It is no small matter that Republicans are now openly distancing themselves from Trump. Trump has done nothing less than confirm his belief that woman are not qualified to be in leadership positions.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


There are big differences. Both being the same is a spin used to convince lower income folks to support the party of the rich.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


LOL.... it does nothing of the sort..Are you leftist now carrying water for the establishment?...Trump is not my guy, but you leftist are funny, the way you all fall in line with the talking points


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 8, 2015)

007 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > As I predicted a while back, Trump has managed to identify what little morsel of dignity remains in contemporary American politics, and he's peed on it.
> ...


One does not justify the other, only for the purposes of spinning.

.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

The bitch was on the rag....that is why she treated Trump so badly


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


 What are you talking about? He put his daughter in a lot of power over his 120 some buissenes. He is accutaly was just flirting with meygan , He was playing with her..

He was putting on a show, that's what he does.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Then why were there women who won on the apprentice in season 3 and 6?
He has hired both men and women in leadership positions.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it doesn't matter if he was referring to her menstruation or not.
> ...




_"...us guys say that all the time about girls..."_

Its tacky and tasteless BUT you're not running for president. 

The president of the United States is and should be held to a higher standard than "us guys". 







bear513 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...




Exactly. 

And he will continue to "put on a show" because that's all he is capable of.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The bitch was on the rag....that is why she treated Trump so badly



Nope she had blood coming out of eyes, nose and mouth (what ever).
Just so that you can see the other way of looking at it.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I don't know. I do not watch the show. I have read there have been 15 seasons. Are you saying that in 15 seasons there have only been two female winners?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> PMS and menopause are legitimate concerns. Sexist feminists like to think they're above human nature but they aren't. They're just dishonest phonies.


Now....that's an interesting comment.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...





Are you aware that The Apprentice was a so-called "reality" show? Its not actually "reality". 

He does okay if he's got a script but off the cuff, he has control of what comes out of his mouth. 

The president of the United States - that's reality. 

See the difference?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2015)

What Trump said as filtered through Politico was mild compared to the comments that Kelly got and read on the air.  I don't blame her.  She was given those questions and had no choice.   

The rumor was that the RNC asked Fox to use this debate to take Trump out and hit any other possible threat to Jeb Bush.   It looks like that rumor is true.  Trump wasn't the only one asked gotcha questions.  

The Republican party seems determined to destroy itself.


----------



## MathewSmith (Aug 8, 2015)

Please, wake up! Trump is on a one-sided Twitter rant at 2am in the morning with a Fox News anchor, and thinks that we should hand him the nuclear launch codes? Um, no.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2015)

Are you trying to say he would be awake for that 3am phone call?


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

MathewSmith said:


> Please, wake up! Trump is on a one-sided Twitter rant at 2am in the morning with a Fox News anchor, and thinks that we should hand him the nuclear launch codes? Um, no.


Odds are the old asshole was drunk.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



They get hired for his companies after the show.
Season 3 - *Kendra Todd - *took a job at Trump's Palm Beach Mansion in Palm Beach, Florida.
Season 6 - *Stefani Schaeffer- *She was awarded a one-year contract at the Trump Cap Cana in Santo Domingo.


Read more: http://www.mademan.com/mm/apprentice-winners-where-are-they-now.html#ixzz3iEIAr7Y2


----------



## Toro (Aug 8, 2015)

Maybe they should change the name of their organization from "Red State" to "RINO State"  lol

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump was dumped from a prime speaking role to an important gathering of conservative activists on Friday for his criticism of Fox News anchor Megyn Kelly after a combustible debate performance.

Trump was scheduled to deliver the keynote address on Saturday night at a conference in Atlanta organized by Red State, an influential conservative group.

Red State chief Erick Erickson said he had disinvited Trump from the event because of what he described as "demeaning" remarks about Kelly who was one of three moderators during the first major Republican debate on Thursday night in Cleveland.

"While I have tried to give him great latitude, his remark about Megyn Kelly was a bridge too far," Erickson said, adding he had invited Kelly, one of Fox's highest profile anchors, to attend his conference in Trump's place.

Trump was unbowed by the dumping.

"This is just another example of weakness through being politically correct," his campaign said in a statement.

"For all of the people who were looking forward to Mr. Trump coming, we will miss you. Blame Erick Erickson, *your weak and pathetic leader. * We'll now be doing another campaign stop at another location."​
Trump dumped from conservative event in Atlanta over inappropriate comments - Yahoo News

Trump is a total douche.

What a train wreck.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


 I know, he wants the white house more then I ever seen a guy want something and I don't get why you on the left hates him because Trump is a social liberal. 

What harm can he cause as president?

Trump can take on Russia, China, North Korea, Iran and ISiS and compromise with the democrats in congress 

Hillary is a warhawk, she will get us in another war and she is bought and sold like obama is.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Toro said:


> Maybe they should change the name of their organization from "Red State" to "RINO State"  lol
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump was dumped from a prime speaking role to an important gathering of conservative activists on Friday for his criticism of Fox News anchor Megyn Kelly after a combustible debate performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> As I predicted a while back, Trump has managed to identify what little morsel of dignity remains in contemporary American politics, and he's peed on it.
> 
> It looks like the 20% to to 25% of one party that is going to forgive every stupid, embarrassing thing he says will keep doing so.   Yuck.
> 
> .



As I said on another thread; If this was just a billionaire making a vanity play taking his or her money and deciding, "Oh, holding public office may be fun" (ala Al Franken sort of or Meg Whitman or Sonny Bono or Clint Eastwood back when he was Mayor of Carmel, CA), you could look at it and dismiss it.  But Trump sounds just like the hard right loonies here.

He's not blazing any new paths, he's giving the detestable morons of the GOP a loudspeaker.  

If the Dems were smart, they would go into hiding and just let the GOP implode.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

We need a business man president a social liberal a fiscal Conservative , a billionaire that speaks his mind and can not be bought by special interest groups.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> You people on the left are some of the most disgusting all over your nasty politics for your party.
> 
> There is NO LOW you won't crawl
> 
> hell I'd say Obama has been menstruating every day for the last seven years he's such a DICK


"Nasty"...drink up, people.

But it is interesting to see support for Trump being held by the SAME people in the SAME posts as they attack LWrs for what Trump said.

Only bi-polar type minds can hold those both at the same time.


----------



## Toro (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> We need a business man president a social liberal a fiscal Conservative , a billionaire that speaks his mind and can not be bought by special interest groups.



But not one who comes across as petty, vindictive, unstable and batshit crazy, and has his finger on the button.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The bitch was on the rag....that is why she treated Trump so badly
> ...


Of course

And Trump always thought McCain was a war hero and Mexicans are some of his closest friends


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



LOL

Why did you dodge the point? 

Are you aware that The Apprentice was a so-called "reality" show? Its not actually "reality".

He does okay if he's got a script but off the cuff, he has control of what comes out of his mouth.

The president of the United States - that's reality.







bear513 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





Drumpf has already said he would take us to war. 

Stupidly, he wants to "bomb oil". 

WTH?

He would be helpless against Russia, China, NKorea. Just like the "debate", he would go all to pieces. All he knows is to call them "dummies" and then blame someone else.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Stephanie  is a moronic bitch who doesn't know shit and proves it over and over every day.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*He really screwed the pooch this time.  In today's America, even though we are trying to free ourselves from those gender shackles, a man (Trump) going after another man (McCain) in a disrespectful way is still going slide off easier than a man going after a woman.  My god, did Trump get his talking points from BullPutz?*


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2015)

Bleeding out of her eyes has nothing to do with menstruating.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

amrchaos said:


> Conservative organizations are dis-inviting him to their get together!
> 
> The GOP are being mean to Trump!!  They are being very mean!!
> 
> Is it 3rd party time?



Boy, I sure hope so.  It's shaping up very good for Ms. Clinton and America.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > As I predicted a while back, Trump has managed to identify what little morsel of dignity remains in contemporary American politics, and he's peed on it.
> ...


  But he is candy, he is blazing a new path like I have never seen before, he is saying crap that don't stick, he is playing the left at their own game.he double down ...


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Bleeding out of her eyes has nothing to do with menstruating.



*
No, it doesn't.  So....what do you think he meant by "...wherever"?  
*
_"You could see there was blood coming out of her eyes," Trump told CNN's Don Lemon on Friday night. "Blood coming out of her wherever."_


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Had a Leftie said this about Megyn Kelly, Righties would be swinging from the rafters and screaming like banshees.
> ...


Failed attempt to deflect.

The thread topic is about Trump's comments concerning Kelly and the adverse effect it has on how women perceive the GOP – not 'the left.'


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Bleeding out of her eyes has nothing to do with menstruating.


Wherever


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2015)

The one to be hurt by this exchange is going to be Megyn Kelly.  It's a shame because she was likely fed that question.  It was her, because criticism of women is impossible.  Wherever, does not mean she was menstruating.    

Trump is going to win this one.  Kelly is getting battered from all sides.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


 Seriously you take his words as gospel?

He invested in real estate and used his advisors to make billions 

He is playing your game to win the white house, to get votes.

If he won it all, he would just hire the best advisors possible, remember he told the Koch brothers to fuck off...

What republican in there right mind does that?


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Maybe Hillary should use the obvious fact that she no longer menstruates as an asset in her campaign.
> 
> No one could accuse her of that.


This is getting better and better.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> there just is no low the left will CRAWL if they think it can HELP their masters in the PARTY get elected. we saw what they did to Governor Sarah Palin.
> 
> people better WAKE UP in this country.


NEWSFLASH Sugar Shorts Stephanie - This was not cooked up by the Left. Trump said it in a GObP event. You're welcome.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative organizations are dis-inviting him to their get together!
> ...


 Just curious candy why do you want her as president? what does she have to offer than just as a vargina?

I would take Michelle Obama or Joe's binden wife over her.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



No he isn't. He's not saying anything that I haven't heard on this forum time and again.  He's taking the worst conservatives have to offer on this forum and giving it a national voice.  That is all. The insinuation that Megan Kelly was menstruating is new ground.  I'm not sure why you're proud of one of your candidates for making the insinuation but that's the GOP for you...the national party is becoming a pretty dependable joke.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > amrchaos said:
> ...



I'm confident she will appoint center-left jurist to the High Court.  That is pretty much it.  
I think she will keep us out of wars of choice. 
I have zero confidence in her ability to manage our debt but even if I did; I wouldn't have any confidence in her getting it through a divided Congress (which it will be).


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



bear513 

Whomever you're going to support, tell us why.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


 Candy it was a flirt, trump was just playing...you girls under 45 plus deal with it every month and us guys know how to run away for a bit.

Quit being so sensitive and PC


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



What he said, which is nothing more than a misspeak, and what the left said about Palin doesn't even begin to compare. Yesterday the left thought it was funny to say a litany of vulgar, sexist and demeaning things about Palin and her family - and here we are today - Trump makes a gaffe - and here comes the clown brigade wit their false outrage.
  Your all hypocrites.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The one to be hurt by this exchange is going to be Megyn Kelly.  It's a shame because she was likely fed that question.  It was her, because criticism of women is impossible.  Wherever, does not mean she was menstruating.
> 
> Trump is going to win this one.  Kelly is getting battered from all sides.







Seriously...you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



The more we find out about the GOP, the better it is looking for Ms. Clinton next year.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



from the sensitive one who indulged in the thread about Mrs. Palin liking black meat. they are all two faced hypcrites


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative organizations are dis-inviting him to their get together!
> ...



Its shaping up for Anthony "Carlos Dangerous" Wierner if by some miracle he becomes the nominee!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 Candy I wish Hillary was president for the past 8 years instead of Obama the country and world would of been in better shape

But since you guys instead elected a guy out of the cook county phone book
In 2008

I am voting for trump , I feel he represents me , this song says it all candy...
Lee Brice - Drinking Class (Official Music Video):


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Hire the best advisors.  Oh okay.  And if the advisors don't have the nation's best interest at heart?  

Ya know, it was kind of funny a few moments ago.  I have some folks staying with me at my condo for the weekend and one of the youngsters had a movie on, "Escape for New York".  I sat there watching it for a few moments while the movie started and a narrator explained that the island of Manhattan had been sealed off by a 50 foot wall built up the Jersey Shore, across Northern Harlem and down the West side of Queens and Brooklyn and across the bay in the South.  Everything inside the wall was a prison and all of the nation's prisoners were put there. 

I sat there and watched the President's plane crash into the City and thought to myself, "What President would authorize that?"  

In light of this week's debate and the elements of the right that will support Trump regardless of how utterly classless he becomes, I can now see a Trump administration proposing sort a thing and some folks saying, "Well why not?"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.
> ...


"First BJ"?

Explain.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The one to be hurt by this exchange is going to be Megyn Kelly.  It's a shame because she was likely fed that question.  It was her, because criticism of women is impossible.  Wherever, does not mean she was menstruating.
> 
> Trump is going to win this one.  Kelly is getting battered from all sides.


No, the one getting hurt is the GOP, and its chances of winning the WH in 2016.

The GOP's house is on fire and you and other rightwing nitwits are outside watering the lawn.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



So you can't articulate a single policy position of the man you're voting for?  Why am I not surprised.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The one to be hurt by this exchange is going to be Megyn Kelly.  It's a shame because she was likely fed that question.  It was her, because criticism of women is impossible.  Wherever, does not mean she was menstruating.
> ...



It would be so wonderful if this kept up until November 2016... 
At some point the GOP has got to come to it's senses...doesn't it?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



No
There was six seasons of _The Apprentice_, a new format was introduced: _The Celebrity Apprentice_. The celebrity series generally follows the same premise as the original, but with celebrities as contestants participating to win money for their chosen charities, rather than winning a job opportunity


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Uhm, no.
Good luck with Trump as your nominee!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Indeed, I graciously accept your concession.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

JIMBOWIE1958 SAID:

“PEOPLE ARE SICK OF YOUR PC NAZIS!”

No, just a tiny minority on the extreme right who continue to propagate the lie and myth of 'PC.'


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it doesn't matter if he was referring to her menstruation or not.
> ...


Do you have a problem keeping the two states sorted out in your decelerating cobweb-brain, little huey?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


 and Obama did what economically? Except what? He just followed Bush Jr lead

Obama copied off of Bush Jr.

It was the same old shit except Obama made it worse.

Hillary's time came and went we need a business man in office that represents the working man

Trump is the guy.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 8, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> What Trump said about Kelley is nothing even close to the vulgar attacks by prominent Democrats and the left media about Palin.
> Not even close.
> So screw the false outrage.



Such as.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> MathewSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Please, wake up! Trump is on a one-sided Twitter rant at 2am in the morning with a Fox News anchor, and thinks that we should hand him the nuclear launch codes? Um, no.
> ...


Indeed.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

Toro said:


> Maybe they should change the name of their organization from "Red State" to "RINO State"  lol
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump was dumped from a prime speaking role to an important gathering of conservative activists on Friday for his criticism of Fox News anchor Megyn Kelly after a combustible debate performance.
> 
> ...


Yes. I made a thread about this already... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



And you still can't articulate a single policy position of the man you're voting for.  Look, you asked me why I was voting for Hillary.  I told you why.  Center left jurists in the SC.  Surely, you do know something about what Trump would do....anything?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


There is a huge difference in what messageboard posters say about women and what the leading Republucan candidate says about women


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JIMBOWIE1958 SAID:
> 
> “PEOPLE ARE SICK OF YOUR PC NAZIS!”
> 
> No, just a tiny minority on the extreme right who continue to propagate the lie and myth of 'PC.'


Trump deflected and attempted to promote the spin that his crude, uncouth and ignorant comments were somehow related to political correctness are only believed by some of his fanatical followers. Fact is it exposes him for what he is. What he is is not a nice image to project for a possible President or elected official of any kind. Pretty much a common thug and dirt bag with lots of money to dress himself up with.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > As I predicted a while back, Trump has managed to identify what little morsel of dignity remains in contemporary American politics, and he's peed on it.
> ...


Isn't that pretty much what team Clinton is doing? She's very quiet right now and is letting the GOP crush itself under its own weight.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JIMBOWIE1958 SAID:
> 
> “PEOPLE ARE SICK OF YOUR PC NAZIS!”
> 
> No, just a tiny minority on the extreme right who continue to propagate the lie and myth of 'PC.'





candycorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


 I want a Reagan or JFK type of guy in the white house.and I already explained it to you, what are you worried about candy on the supreme court? The abortion issue was decided on a right leaning SC

Obama care mandate was decided on a right leaning SC.

Gay marriage was decided on a right leaning SC


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JIMBOWIE1958 SAID:
> 
> “PEOPLE ARE SICK OF YOUR PC NAZIS!”
> 
> No, just a tiny minority on the extreme right who continue to propagate the lie and myth of 'PC.'


Trump is distorting PC to mean he is excused for saying any offensive thing that pops into his head
That is not PC, that is rude, obnoxious behavior


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > As I predicted a while back, Trump has managed to identify what little morsel of dignity remains in contemporary American politics, and he's peed on it.
> ...




Hard right loonies? or  The silent majority who are no longer silent and are sick and tired of the lefts polices that are harming our nation.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


No. It was quite deliberate. Trump knew exactly what he's doing. The difference is that he's used to saying this stuff as the big boss with no blowback. Running for President is a different game entirely.

And Righties are responding on the thread exactly as I thought they would.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JIMBOWIE1958 SAID:
> ...



We can do better than the ACA and upholding of Same Sex Marriage.  Striking down gerrymandering will be next.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JIMBOWIE1958 SAID:
> ...


Close votes. Next change could make a big difference. Who are next potential justices to leave their posts?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Silent majority.  Yeah...lets see how that works out.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Replacing Scalia will go a long way toward ensuring that you have a reasonable expectation of privacy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The one to be hurt by this exchange is going to be Megyn Kelly.  It's a shame because she was likely fed that question.  It was her, because criticism of women is impossible.  Wherever, does not mean she was menstruating.
> ...


Best response of the day.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


There's nothing that can really compel Trump to drop out before the end of the year, save for the loss of the 25 percent or so who support him now – and there's no indication that's going to happen.

The problem for republicans is either Iowa or New Hampshire could go for Trump – perhaps both; meaning Trump could still be in the race through the end of February, where he'll fail to win the South Carolina primary on the 20th.

But as long as Trump is leading in the polls, as he is now, he can't be forced out until the voters themselves do it during primary season – all to the benefit of democrats.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JIMBOWIE1958 SAID:
> 
> “PEOPLE ARE SICK OF YOUR PC NAZIS!”
> 
> No, just a tiny minority on the extreme right who continue to propagate the lie and myth of 'PC.'


 how much you get paid for this bull shit post asshole?

Again dumb fuck tell that to Howard or Jimmy the Greek You lying asshole


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


 you ever see a ward map of Chicago?

Start there, start small first.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



You're right.  But lets play the devil's advocate.  He becomes the nominee.    Looming in the distance is that fourth square in the equation; the DEM nominee could stumble and we wind up with a Trump Presidency.  It's not as far fetched as I wish it were. 

At the end of the day, we should want what is best for America regardless of party as Americans.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JIMBOWIE1958 SAID:
> ...


The typical Trump supporter.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 What are you talking about?

What fantasy is this you have candy?

A supreme court justice is elected for life....

You can't replace one.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Wishful thinking, stat.  I haven't heard anybody (liberal or conservatives) say that wasn't a setup.  Megyn tried to ambush Trump and it backfired on her.  She was way out of line and lost a lot of respect from a lot of their viewers.  The comment about menstruation (as you claim) is not specific enough to hang that on him.  Nice try though.




"Bleeding out her eyes......or somewhere"  sounds pretty specific to me.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > That is awesome! Trump just proved he's a conservative: blame others for your own shortcomings.
> ...


That's not what Ravi said at all....nice Strawman.   BTW, Stephanie....are you a Trump supporter?  If not, who do you support?  I've not really heard yet.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JIMBOWIE1958 SAID:
> ...



Americans want their President to be a nice guy. Someone they can respect and relate to

Trump is not a nice guy


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it doesn't matter if he was referring to her menstruation or not.
> ...



DarkFury

_*Are you sure you want to double down on your own stupidity? *_


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 8, 2015)

In spite of the fact that i have always known that Trump was a crude asshole, even I was shocked about his latest attack on a woman. Trump has managed the imposible, in that he has put me into a position where I am defending a Fox "news" commentator. From here on out, i will find it impossible not to make judgements about anyone defending Trump.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


 your showing your true ignorant colors, again tell that to Howard and Jimmy the Greek bitch


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



He's very fearful and defensive. If he had any balls, he would stop blaming women for his own weakness.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



For most humans, they die when they get to be too old.  Scalia is 80 years old. Tick tick tick.  I wish nothing but the best for him and his but as a Supreme Court Justice, he has been among the worst.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> there just is no low the left will CRAWL if they think it can HELP their masters in the PARTY get elected. we saw what they did to Governor Sarah Palin.
> 
> people better WAKE UP in this country.


So Stephanie....who do you support at this time?   You do a lot of complaining, but I don't think you have told us who you think will make it better.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The one to be hurt by this exchange is going to be Megyn Kelly.  It's a shame because she was likely fed that question.  It was her, because criticism of women is impossible.  Wherever, does not mean she was menstruating.
> 
> Trump is going to win this one.  Kelly is getting battered from all sides.



*Really?  Well you do know she's been asked to replace Trump at the podium of the Red States Gathering, right?*

*I Have Disinvited Donald Trump to the RedState Gathering*
I Have Disinvited Donald Trump to the RedState Gathering RedState


*Tipsy, you have more "Ooops" moments than Rick Perry on pain killers.*


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Wishful thinking, stat.  I haven't heard anybody (liberal or conservatives) say that wasn't a setup.  Megyn tried to ambush Trump and it backfired on her.  She was way out of line and lost a lot of respect from a lot of their viewers.  The comment about menstruation (as you claim) is not specific enough to hang that on him.  Nice try though.
> ...



Not or somewhere
or where ever


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


It's a chance for you and many others to get to know Megan Kelly.  She isn't hard right and when interviewing conservatives will ask the tough questions.  The motto of Fox News is "fair and balanced" and when you get past all the shrill rhetoric from the Left about how "right wing" Fox News is and actually see for yourself, it isn't right wing, it truly is fair and balanced and the Left's views are well represented there. That's why it's the most popular cable news channel.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


 candy the left won the battle on everything, so please enlighten us on your next social battle.... Just curious?


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 8, 2015)

If a nation were to have an all-female army it would only make sense to try to get their cycles synchronized.

Then you'd know when to schedule attacks for maximum destruction of enemy forces. 

Danger is that an enemy with a good intelligence arm would know and synchronize THEIR PMS battalions with yours.  The outcome would not be fierce-vs-fierce.  They'd turn on anyone foolish to try to lead them.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2015)

So?  Someone wanted to make nice and give her a lollipop and a pat on the head.  Her widdle fweelings were hurt.

Likely her feelings weren't hurt at all.  She's a tough cookie.  She was fed an odious question and had to read it.  Whoever gave her the question deserves to have their knuckles rapped.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Ravi said:


> That is awesome! Trump just proved he's a conservative: blame others for your own shortcomings.


Lol, coming from a Obama ball licker. What hasn't Obama not blamed on someone else?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Trump is a misogynist, that should be what's clear. The only difference is, many are just now finding that out for the first time.  He hates and objectifies women and I've known that for years.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > We are witnessing the crude behavior of not only Trump, but his supporters. One need look no further than the pages of USMB to find immature and foul behavior. Wonder why America's standards and morals are in decline. Well, here you go.
> ...




So you're saying that it's not trump's fault.....it's societies?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The bitch was on the rag....that is why she treated Trump so badly





rightwinger said:


> The bitch was on the rag....that is why she treated Trump so badly


Statistikhengst, there's your Leftist saying misogynistic things about Kelly. So let's admit it happens on both sides.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> If Trump gets elected to the White House, will he stay up late at night and into the early morning drunk texting and tweeting to world leaders? Is it really wise to have a President with a serious alcohol problem with bouts of insecurity moods and temper tantrums?


When did this conversation get turned around to be talking about Obama. Except he is drinking and snorting cocaine.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


 translation~ he is a guy who likes girls


Yea I agree I love girls


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



No they just post pictures of her in silky lingerie and say they would do her.

Not misogynistic at all. Nope.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.
> ...




Nobody is defending Fox. They did their usual hatchet job, only this time their target was Trump, and his response was a childish, disgusting comeback.  They can both be wrong, and they were.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > there just is no low the left will CRAWL if they think it can HELP their masters in the PARTY get elected. we saw what they did to Governor Sarah Palin.
> ...


Liberals called a governor a cu$t. Low life's.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The one to be hurt by this exchange is going to be Megyn Kelly.  It's a shame because she was likely fed that question.  It was her, because criticism of women is impossible.  Wherever, does not mean she was menstruating.
> 
> Trump is going to win this one.  Kelly is getting battered from all sides.


Are you kidding?  Trump is the one that has something to fear. He just outed himself as a misogynist that Megan Kelly and I always knew him to be.  Now she's going to make sure that America knows what kind of creep this guy is.  And if an enterprising reporter sets up an interview with Carrie Prejean, we're going to see how he had "Miss California" fired because she wouldn't pose nude for Playboy because of her Christian values.  You people are putting your faith in the wrong man if you value morality, decency, and equal rights for women.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Don't agree with the fair and balanced part, but Kelly was the big winner


jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump gets elected to the White House, will he stay up late at night and into the early morning drunk texting and tweeting to world leaders? Is it really wise to have a President with a serious alcohol problem with bouts of insecurity moods and temper tantrums?
> ...


Would seem witty if you had links or evidence to back up your failed attempt at humor. As it is, there is lots of evidence on your guy. It's all over the news.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



She's quiet because her handlers insist she remain so.  We all know what happens when she speaks.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Tell us about the Presidential campaigner who got foul the way Trump has. All you have is a few comedians making comments. No Presidential hopeful ever said what you claim. There is a difference between a comedian and a person seeking the Presidency.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



There's no doubt he's a ladies man, but he also hates women and if any woman stands up to him....well we just saw what happens.  He's a misogynist.  Don't be so blind.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


It's very amusing how much energy you are putting into Trump. Especially since Hillary is slipping away. Only in looney liberal land. The only thing more amusing would be if he pick Palin as his vp.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


  Let me comprehend what you said.... The only way to get through to low information. Voters is go to entertainment and that's exactly what trump is doing, he is being a showman, trying to spark interest


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


She would turn him down.  Publicly.  I have no doubt that Sarah Palin sees this guy for what he is.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


He wrote about it in his book, dumbass. Except he would smoke a joint to come down off of the cocaine. Now the link you can provide that Trump has a serious alcohol problem.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Agreed.

But unfortunately there are a significant number of Americans who have lost sight of the original intent of our Republic.

The genius of our Constitutional Republic is that regardless who is victorious in the political process, the Constitution and its case law would safeguard the civil liberties of those who lost – a concept unique in the history of Western Civilization.

Women, African-Americans, Hispanic Americans, and gay Americans should be able to say to themselves: “well, even if a republican is elected president, I needn't fear that my civil rights would be in jeopardy, because regardless of what the majority might believe or want, my individual liberties will be protected by the Constitution, its case law, and the respect for the rule of law.

Sadly, today, that's simply not the case.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JIMBOWIE1958 SAID:
> ...


You seem angry...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I know but it would make liberals lose what little mind they have left.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The one to be hurt by this exchange is going to be Megyn Kelly.  It's a shame because she was likely fed that question.  It was her, because criticism of women is impossible.  Wherever, does not mean she was menstruating.
> ...


 We all know your type is a blow hard it's only August 2015. It won't stick to Teflon trump,

It won't He will just say another thing to get your panties in a waddle 

He is becoming unstoppable


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The bitch was on the rag....that is why she treated Trump so badly
> ...


It should be glaringly obvious that Rightwinger was making fun of Trump and writing as many Righties do, just to goad them.

Ask him...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



America knows better than to elect an evil man like Trump. He won't even get the nomination of his party.  Have more faith in your fellow Americans, especially now that Kelly and many others in the media will expose Trump for the bigoted bag of hate he truly is.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Looks to me like Trump has you on the rag, just scanning thread titles.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You were proven wrong.  This wasn't the first time RW has said something like this.  Your side has bigots.  Live with it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


It isn't Trump that's unstoppable.  It's the Trump insurrection that's unstoppable.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Obama made fun of kids in the special Olympics. Pretty low, but you support it and make excuses for it. Liberals are the shit of the earth. Do you really want to go there. I support Carson so Trump can do what he wants. I find it very amusing he lives in your head rent free! Lol


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Yep
Maher and Cher plus others called her a ****.
Hustler made a porn movie called "Who's Nailin Paylin?"
Had her e-mail hacked in 2008 by a Democrat's son.
David Letterman attacked her daughter saying she was knocked up by Alex Rodriquez.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Good.  Then why don't you donate to his campaign...like every penny in your bank account.  When he falls hard, I want you to as well.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



°Shrugs°

Not really angry, just hate fibbers


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> If Trump gets elected to the White House, will he stay up late at night and into the early morning drunk texting and tweeting to world leaders? Is it really wise to have a President with a serious alcohol problem with bouts of insecurity moods and temper tantrums?


Speaking of temper, did anyone else notice Rand Paul's head almost explode when Christie slammed his ass?

Now, that is the hothead you do not want as President. 

Paul is an explosion waiting to happen.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



I like Ben Carson also.


----------



## Zander (Aug 8, 2015)

Yawn.....

This, like Megyn's loaded question about Trump hoping to see Brande Roderick "on her knees" , is taken out of context.

Keep trying though!!


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


RW a bigot?

NOOOWAAAY!!!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


She doesn't know – she's such a ridiculous partisan hack, she runs around defending all and any politicians who identify as 'republican.'


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



The media is smarter than he is.  They're all circling like sharks knowing that he can't resist blabbing all over TV, that he doesn't temper his speech, and that he can be made to say just about anything.  Kelly is just the start. They're going to get the filth inside of him to come spilling out at every opportunity.  It gets worse from here....find somebody else.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Who did that?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


You should live long enough to see the GOUSA elect another "black" President.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2015)

This will end when Kelly's ratings fall through the floor.  She will whine to the network.  Trump will be invited on her show, as he has been many times before.  They will kiss and make up. 

Maybe, just maybe,  the RNC will get off the Jeb Bush rag.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Kinda like Lizzie Chero-Cheeks with Democrats.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Might have been photoshopped.

Who knows, its somewhere around.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Is Charles Taylor still,alive for the libs to run?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Did you ask him?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



come on lying ass hole you still want to debate me on the pc police is a myth?


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I don't know, is Liberia one of the 57 states, like Kenya?


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Is Carter's brother still alive, he would be entertaining and he could take the worse president ever off of Obama's shoulder. Lol


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


It's not my business to allow him the chance to mitigate his bigoted statements.  He's done this before and if it were a conservative making these statements, you would take it at face value.  You can admit you made a mistake.  I promise not to upbraid you for it.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Alas, Billy Beer killed him decades ago.

Jimmah wouldn't drink the swill, and won't die.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Which leading liberal presidential candidate called Palin a c*nt?

It is your leading candidate for president who is using these terms, not some comedian

Can you tell the difference?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


OK, I'll ask.

rightwinger

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Which of those is asking us to be President?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> In spite of the fact that i have always known that Trump was a crude asshole, even I was shocked about his latest attack on a woman. Trump has managed the imposible, in that he has put me into a position where I am defending a Fox "news" commentator. From here on out, i will find it impossible not to make judgements about anyone defending Trump.


Where the correct, accurate, and appropriate judgment would be that those defending Trump are blind partisan hacks.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This will end when Kelly's ratings fall through the floor.  She will whine to the network.  Trump will be invited on her show, as he has been many times before.  They will kiss and make up.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe,  the RNC will get off the Jeb Bush rag.


 Kelly is to tough for that, that's why Murdoch likes her...

She is one of those girls that has a brain and won't take shit from no one.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> So?  Someone wanted to make nice and give her a lollipop and a pat on the head.  Her widdle fweelings were hurt.
> 
> Likely her feelings weren't hurt at all.  She's a tough cookie.  She was fed an odious question and had to read it.  Whoever gave her the question deserves to have their knuckles rapped.




So you think the delicate little flower couldn't come up with her own questions, and a man had to tell her what to ask?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


There's that classy RW stuff.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


OK...I'll answer

I was translating Trumps intent into crude terms to highlight the impact of what he said
What Trump said was repulsive and deserves derision. 
His terminology in referring to women should not be tolerated


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...






He's just saying the same things the rabid right has been saying for a while now: it's women's fault, Hispanic's fault, send jobs to China, punish children for being poor but force more to be born, starve vets, elderly, handicapped, screw the Constitution, force religion on everyone, yadda yadda ...  

Actually, he's just the inevitable next step in the dumbing down, race to the bottom, anti-American, tee potty, fundie nutter movement.

No. No left/Dem pres candidate has said things like the garbage that Duh Donuld does.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




Wow.

Like I said - the dumbing down of the right continues. 

I DARE you to back that up with FACT. There have been many threads, posts, links posted here that prove the opposite is true. Even fux fans know they're being lied to in 86% of the stories. 

You're not very bright and very dishonest but really, if you could be honest for just a moment, you know it too.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



How about our current President who calls the opposite party the enemy and refuses to represent the whole country?


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I wouldn't vote for Trump in a primary if I was a registered R, but, deep down inside, I hope assholes like you bring a Trump down upon yourselves.

I truly do, and would certainly vote for him if he gets the nod for the R's.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




And, IMO, even more than that, almost all of what he says in inappropriate and repugnant in a president of the United States.

He has a filthy mouth and would fit right in here but again, none of us are running for prez.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


 is that the message you get from him?

He loves his daughter, you can tell.

He won't do mass deportation's that's insane

He will just be like Bill Clinton if he gets the job, a social liberal a fiscal Conservative


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...




Why do you think she posed for those pictures in the first place?


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Like I said my guy is Carson, but Trump driving you nuts is quite amusing. I hope he turns it up a notch. He is keeping liberals away from the real republican nominee. I think it's great! I can't wait for Hillary to come out of hiding and Trump puts her on her ass!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


RWrs have not been calling people Racist?   RWrs have not been calling people Bigots?  RWrs have not been calling people Homophobes?  RWrs have not been calling people Womanizers?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Uh, actually, starting with election day, it was the Repubs who said that.

Repeatedly.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Is there any reason to think they are not photoshopped?

If she did, they aren't exactly porn.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Poor Carson. He really showed he's not ready for prime time. If he had said "duh", I would not have been surprised.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


What about it?

Our president is entitled to respond to his critics and hold the opposing party responsible for their actions. He was not using offensive terms, he was stating the obvious
The president has a political platform that he ran on. A majority of the voters supported that platform. Whining that he does not "represent" you is childish


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



link


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


'How about' you stop with the failed attempts to deflect and address the thread topic, which has nothing to do with the president.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I hope Trump does turn it up a notch. I hope he runs third party
He damages Republicans not Democrats


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I thought we were talking about president candidates? Obama even made fun of special Olympic kids. You will defend him even after that. Low life scum.


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


*You mean like ....
"I will have those Ni**ers voting democrat for 100 years".
OR
"I have been to ALL 57 states"
OR
"I did NOT have sex with that woman"
OR
" Global cooling is caused by global warming"...{my fave}*


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It was very offensive and it is not about one person.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




If she posed for them, then why complain about posting them?


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




No. I didn't say anything about any of that. I said they were both wrong. Fox did a hatchet job on Trump, and Trump is a pig.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Actually he is getting the uninformed voter crowd. That would be the democrat side. So no, Trump would be hurting democrats, Perot did take republican voters away and gave Clinton the presidency, but Trump third party would take votes from Hillary. Especially after the young voters find out her stance on issues. If she ever tells us that.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Get serious

Compare the political rhetoric coming from the Republican leadership about Obama and Obamas response and the presidents responses are timid


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


No, those are liberal talking points.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


youtube.com/watch?v=W-A09a_gHJc


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


If Kelly wants to be taken seriously as a journalist you don't pose for pictures like that


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He did great on what little time he got.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I read them all the time right here at USMB.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...




Trump would take votes from Hillary? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Bush was very respectful towards Clinton throughout his presidency. Obama constantly blames Bush for his failures.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


He came out as being a good guy with a good sense of humor and a good sense of who he is and who he isn't. He will not be upset or surprised when he is passed over of the Presidential nomination. The honor of being a participant will suffice for him.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

Consider this sobering fact:

The next president of the United States, particularly if he or she serves for eight years, which is quite likely, will be making *FIVE* appointments to the Supreme Court by the end of his or her second term in 2025.

2016 is much, much more than just who gets to be in the WH come 2017.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Bush allowed his henchmen to blame Clinton


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Coming from liberals.
Don't agree with Obama, you are a racist.
Don't agree with gay marriage, you are a homophobe.
Don't agree with gay marriage, you are a bigot.
Yeah you have one point, Bill Clinton is a womanizer.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Clinton didn't leave Bush stuck with the great recession, two wars and a nation hated by most of the world.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 bull shit ass hole you are the one that wants to change the topic that the pc police is a myth....

Again knob gobbler

Ask Howard or Jimmy the Greek.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is, everyone's talking about the Republicans, so it is going well for them. They're getting all the viewing time, all the attention, everything.
> ...


This is the "attacking John McCain for his service" thing all over again.  They gasp...then within a 24 hour period begin to justify it and deflect to Liberals doing the same or worse.   It's getting fascinating in a psychological study kind of way.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Bush was given a surplus. He should have been respectful.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Kinda reminds me of all the negative things that were said about Bush from democrat leaders about the successful surge in Iraq. Remember all the negative thing democrat leaders said about our great troops also. Very childish and anti American.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


What is your point. You guys are slow learners and don't like guys who chase after women? Why would you care about a guy who chases after woman. You know you would do it too if you knew how or were any good at it. Stop you whining and go meet some girls.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


By the republican controlled house. Clinton should've been thankful.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


First of all it's women. Also a married man shouldn't be chasing women.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I don't remember that. I remember a lot of people saying the surge was temporary and would fall apart once we stopped handing over bags of money to the Sunni tribal leaders. The predictions came true. As soon as the bags of money stopped getting handed out the Sunni tribes turned. The surge troop bought some temporary time. Just enough for Bush to get out and drop the mess on the next guy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


 God damn you are gay as shit. So confused now you are going after Kelly?

Who is your target bitch? Trump or Kelly, this is so fascinating, you don't know even know who to attack.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes, most uninformed voters are democrats. You have entertaining Trump on one side, and you have a boring ole bat on the other side. They would vote for Trump in a heart beat. Trump was once a liberal so he can get their vote. The liberal education system could bite you in the ass on this one.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I fixed the grammar mistake. Sorry. Please change the grade on my paper. I can't fix that holier than thou attitude and tendency to judge people. You are stuck with that. Good luck.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

007 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is on the front page. He had been disinvited to a conservative conference and Megan Kelly has been invited to attend. The rats are jumping from the Trump ship. Proof that "it's PC" spin is a fail. Crude misogyny is what it is, and it ain't a political correctness thing.
> ...


Love it!


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Rewriting history again? The surge was the reason Obama successfully ended the Iraq war. Plenty of negative things were said about Bush from democrat leaders. History can be a liberals worst enemy.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Cause
> ...


Sure.   Everything's fine.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Why not? This isn't the dark ages and we already went through the sexual revolution so feminists could go braless  and fuck where ever when ever like the men do.

What kind of a prude are you?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Exactly as I interpreted it. Unfortunately, many righties have problems with context....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


All I can say on the is lol.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> As I predicted a while back, Trump has managed to identify what little morsel of dignity remains in contemporary American politics, and he's peed on it.
> 
> It looks like the 20% to to 25% of one party that is going to forgive every stupid, embarrassing thing he says will keep doing so.   Yuck.
> 
> .


Nope.......the problem is many of these folks are this way or worse in private. 

With Trump....it's out there for everyone to see. He doesn't need a teleprompter or a prepared speech to keep him from saying the wrong thing. 

I can respect that......even though I don't agree with what he says 100%. 

He's a spotlight shining on the dirty underside of politics. The backroom deals.....the selling out of the American people to the highest bidder. 

Maybe some good will come from this.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Only left him 911, and Obama was gonna fix all that mess. Right? Well what happened?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Trump says what we're thinking. 

Not a Politically-correct bone in his body.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


The bags of money are not talked about. It's the dirty little secret that isn't a real secret. That Obama followed the advice of his commanders on the ground and continued the strategy that was being used to wind down the war for American combat forces is not a bad reflection on him. It is a good one, but it continued with the handing out of money to Sunni tribes. Do you deny bags of money and other funds being handed out to Sunni tribes during and as part of the surge? What part of my post was rewriting history?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Actually, FOX was hard on all of the candidates, but Donnie the talking Toupee opened his mouth so much that the lion's share of attention went to him.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Kelly needs to choose her path. If she wants to be taken seriously as a journalist, you don't pose in lingerie 
Look at Diane Sawyer as an example


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


This is also a lie. Obama has barely mentioned 43 during his presidency. Try again, but first, consider getting back on topic. Thanks.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What proof do you have that it was not her head that was photo shopped onto a lingerie model?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I've stated this in the past

I am dumbfounded by the inability of conservatives to understand the complexities of the English language
Everything is taken literally. Context is beyond their comprehension. Sarcasm and satire?  Right over their heads


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Uhm, no. 911 happened 9 months after 43 took office. Your math is faulty. Either that or you simply chose to lie.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


 Clinton left Bush a anti terrorist chief who was banging on White House doors and sending memo's about a coming terrorist attack from al Qaeda that included hi jacking of one or more passenger aircraft. Bush and his top security adviser Condi Rice ignored the guy and did absolutely nothing to prepare for the predicted attack.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


If that is the case, then I apologize for my gullibility

If she intentionally posed for the picture, I think it detracts from her credibility as a journalist


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Indeed.

Or maybe because they are so unbelievably insecure, they latch onto anything to possibly bitch about.

It's kind of sad...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > As I predicted a while back, Trump has managed to identify what little morsel of dignity remains in contemporary American politics, and he's peed on it.
> ...


Yeah, he did expose the nasty underbelly of politics and money, nice and clear.

Also, he made a good point, that he single-handedly put illegal immigration on the front burner.

He didn't necessarily do it in a way that helps the GOP, but I guess we'll see.

.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I consider that as bullshit. Immigration has been a big issue since long before Trump made his speech about Mexico sending rapist. Remember the ebola scare and the terrorist coming across the border. How about the kids getting dumped on us. 
Trump brought more attention to an already hot topic. It is already falling back to where it was as the initial attention from his stupid statements grow into old news. But the idea that if not for him we wouldn't be talking about illegal immigration is a lie he has perpetrated and others are reinforcing. He is taking credit for something he doesn't deserve credit for.


----------



## Davros (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



There are articles that prove that it was her. Google Megyn Kelly lingerie to see it.

That said, I don't think that posing in lingerie disqualifies a person for serious journalism. It is possible to be both smart and beautiful.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


It just seems so pervasive among conservatives at all levels

When did they lose their sense of humor?


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 8, 2015)

Did the left have a hissy when their "journalists" were calling Conservative women sluts?


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

Naked news is big business. They have it as regular news cast in some places. FOX is way behind when it comes to T &  A news casting.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Economy
Afganistan
Bp oil spill
Solyndra
Deficit
Hurricane
The election of Scott Brown
Debt
Anti Americanism
Iran
Economy
Just to name a few, anyone else want to add?


----------



## Davros (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No it doesn't.  Does Putin posing shirtless detract from his credibility as a dictator?

It is sexist to say that a woman posing for a sexy photo makes her non-credible. It has no bearing on her credibility.

And as far as photo shoots go, it's pretty conservative ... less revealing than a 1-piece swimsuit.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Did the left have a hissy when their "journalists" were calling Conservative women sluts?


They were only saying that about the real sluts. Which sluts being called sluts are you pissed off about?


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


My gosh Obama has been president for over six years and it's still Bush's fault. Also you are saying 911 was planned in 8 months? Clinton's lack of attention on our enemies made us weak.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Did the left have a hissy when their "journalists" were calling Conservative women sluts?
> ...



So... The answer is of course no.

Take your Faux outrage else where


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Did he tell them when, how, and where? Bengazi, Obama was told when, how, and where and it still happened.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Your argument was lost years ago. It was lost in the public, in the media and in the Congressional Committees that looked into 9/11 and Benghazi. It doesn't even make a good deflection anymore. Lost cause boring crap from the rw fringe. Definitely has nothing to do with Trump crudely insulting women.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


And extremely biased and unenlightened assessment. 

They set him up. We'll see if it works for them or ends up costing them.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Might be a head on collision. Nobody comes out without some scratches.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Nice butthurt!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


I'm not saying Bush was blameless, but saying Clinton didn't have part of the blame is crazy.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 8, 2015)

Toro said:


> Maybe they should change the name of their organization from "Red State" to "RINO State"  lol
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump was dumped from a prime speaking role to an important gathering of conservative activists on Friday for his criticism of Fox News anchor Megyn Kelly after a combustible debate performance.
> 
> ...


He is just awesome!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Yet here you are parroting his hatred toward women.  I don't believe your retraction, I believe what you originally said.


----------



## Davros (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



They set him up to make crude and disgusting remarks? No, no. Only one man is responsible for what Trump says ... and that's Trump.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He called half the country "the enemy".  That's about as divisive as you can get.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Oh......those poor women.

Insulting women isn't the worst thing a politician can do.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Fox is for Jeb
Fox was also very unfair to Ben Carson for being number 3 in the polls.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


OK, but you know we can go all the way back to Charlie Wilson and Carter and right on up into Reagan. We can blame Bush 41 for a crappy surrender agreement from Desert Storm. 9/11 happened on W's watch. That is who gets the blame for letting the bad guys into the perimeter.


----------



## Davros (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



The only people to blame are the damn terrorists. I don't think the attack could have been prevented without 20 20 hindsight. They used freaking box cutters to kill 3,000 people.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Butthurt?

You keep backing Hillary and you'll be the one being butthurt.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

Tramp meant to say that she bursted a vain in her eyes...Of course, the social left hates men and will consider it a attack on pms instead.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He didn't say what I was thinking with his crass attack on Megan Kelly.  Of course, this is a surprise to many, but not me.  I've been paying attention to who this creep is ever since Miss California.


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew he was a democratic stooge.   This proves it.

Had anyone said that, I think the sensible would be demanding his head.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Of course not, but that is what the thread is about, isn't it? I don't know how it got into 9/11. Befuddling.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Bullshit.  He kept bitching about what he "inherited" and lying about where he inherited it from.  No matter how much you people try to rewrite history, the chain reaction that caused a massive economic crash was run by Democrats 100%.  Had Bucky been telling the truth and saying he inherited a bad economy from his own party, I would agree with you.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I know a president making fun of special Olympic kids is worse.


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 8, 2015)

Ravi said:


> That is awesome! Trump just proved he's a conservative: blame others for your own shortcomings.


I see it as a democratic stooge attack.  He is smart enough to know those who haven't drunk the kool aid  would hate this.   And democrats love this.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


I agree that Bush one should've took out Saddam, but he kept his agreement with the democrats to stop at Kuwait.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Davros said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Exactly. Of course the liberal journalists love red meat......they can't resist it. No matter what it does to help one side or the other. 
At least I can say that liberals protect their own. These scumbags at Fox deserve to lose their hold on the ratings. Acting like they stand up for decency and fairness.....yet they're no better than MSNBC.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 8, 2015)

Trump campaign on whatever meaning nose. Only a deviant would think anything else.

Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

Let the butt hurt flow. Woman can't stand being insulted in anyway they may want to think about staying out of politics. Insults and attacks are a way of life in this area.


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 8, 2015)

dcraelin said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


I don't wonder.  I have been sure of it from day one.  It is *obvious* that he is a shill.   It should be obvious to the meanest intellegence.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Let the butt hurt flow. Woman can't stand being insulted in anyway they may want to think about staying out of politics. Insults and attacks are a way of life in this area.



Does that go for the Hildabeast too?


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Steph is not the topic.  Please remain on topic.  It should be "Trump is a moronic bastard who doesn't know shit and proves it over and over every day"


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 8, 2015)

Some on the left don't believe in social excuses for free; drugs, menstruation, there is no excuse for a lousy argument.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 8, 2015)

Has anyone asked Megan Kelly if it's true?  Perhaps she was menstruing during the debate.  Is Trumph wrong to point it out if it's true.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



My statement clearly does not say that, nor could what I said be more clear .


----------



## A Perez (Aug 8, 2015)

In response to the controversy over his comments that Megyn Kelly was being aggressive because she was bleeding off her "whatever," Donald Trump tweeted a clarification:





Banned Donald Trump says I was talking about Megyn Kelly s NOSE Tycoon declares war on politically correct fools who kicked him out of GOP conference for his sexist attack on Fox host Daily Mail Online


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Wow... You just said something 10x worse about Stephanie than anything Donald Trump has ever said about any woman... (except maybe Rosie.)

Typical Flaming Liberal Hypocrite!


----------



## Davros (Aug 8, 2015)

What a joke. As if anyone believes that.

The man's campaign is done. It's just a matter of time before that becomes more obvious to all.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 8, 2015)

Can't you people condense all this Trump  shit in one thread? There is like 50 threads on the subject


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 8, 2015)

Fox News believes Trump is waging a war on women, top that lie.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Trump's version of Kleenex.


----------



## nuhuh (Aug 8, 2015)

When you have your head up your ass most of the time, Megyn Kelly probably did look like blood was coming out of her nose. Another wise observation by Donald Trump.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> What Trump said about Kelley is nothing even close to the vulgar attacks by prominent Democrats and the left media about Palin.
> Not even close.
> So screw the false outrage.



and notice how the left had no problems calling women from the Tea Party, teabaggers

another day another FAUX outrage,  it's like clockwork anymore.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



And, their meeting the night he was elected the first time, the constant obstruction, the undermining the creation of jobs, immigration reform, jobs, economic reform, jobs, sending business out of the country, jobs, screwing over our vets, jobs, sabotaging peace efforts in order to get us into a war with Iran, jobs and whole lot more.

RWs pretend these things never happened and that they continue to happen every single day.

peach174 Why is that?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

DT's version of a hat:


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Stephanie is a moronic bitch who doesn't know shit and proves it over and over every day.

And she's not running for president of the United States.

THAT is the whole point. 

We should hold presidential candidates to the highest standard.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Candy Cane's Avatar says a lot about her.  
Demanding boxes of condoms given to her, because she's a nympho.............

Again Trump was Mocking Kelly...........in the way Trump always does............Statist started a thread to Mock Trump and DECLARE A NEW WAR ON WOMEN...........

The poor thing.............sniff sniff.

And now he's called in the liberal brigade to save the day for him.............

Another round of...........AS THE USMESSAGEBOARD TURNS................


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



BZZZT Wrong!

No one on the left held a gun to Red State and forced them to uninvite T-Rump.

They did that out of a sense of decency.  Something T-Rump doesn't understand and neither do his rabid supporters for that matter.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > What Trump said about Kelley is nothing even close to the vulgar attacks by prominent Democrats and the left media about Palin.
> ...




The tee potties called themselves "tea baggers".


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 8, 2015)

They haven't blocked him nearly enough, hence the suspicion that many are closet Democrats.  The House could crush Obama but lacks the sand.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



they know I won't fall their BS. I've been on here a LONG time and know all them and how they are. so they just show their true colors.
small nasty hypocrite's


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

Camp said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




But he did leave him with a budget surplus and we all know how that turned out. 

In return, Bush left Obama massive debt, sky high deficit, dying jobs, economic collapse, an illegal war, hundreds of thousands of innocents dead or maimed.

In spite of the sabotage from the traitors on the right, Obama has dug us out of the Bush hole and saved the rest of the world from total financial collapse. 

RWs - Deal with it and understand that the US cannot afford another tax and spend war monger in the WH.


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The one to be hurt by this exchange is going to be Megyn Kelly.  It's a shame because she was likely fed that question.  It was her, because criticism of women is impossible.  Wherever, does not mean she was menstruating.
> ...



On behalf of the Trump campaign, let me go ahead and thank you beforehand for the three weeks of *free media coverage* you are about to willingly gift him with. In a crowded GOP field, it is always nice to be the center of attention.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Tax and spend?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



T-Rump threw himself under the bus and is claiming to be the "victim".

The truth is no one forced him to say those vile words. 

He said them because he is a vile person.

Kelly simply called him on them and now he has to deal with the consequences.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>




That's funny because both are lies. 

Fluke never asked from free birth control and no Dem politician called arah a "slut". 

Its Bristol who is the slut.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 8, 2015)

tampons are good for stopping nose bleeds.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Drumpf has only three reactions:

_You're a dummy.
You're fired.
You were mean to me._


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



It won't play out like you think.  People will get sick of guessing what bigoted, unfiltered statement the lout will come out with next.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>




Lies.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Oh.............You guys call Republicans Sluts, Racist,  Womanizers so often it's hard to remember which one you are calling a slut at the time......................

And I remember the WAR ON WOMEN Palin style...........and here you are defending FOX.............LOL
Because you want to attack Trump and feel you must defend a news group that you usually call whores and sluts.


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> The media is smarter than he is. They're all circling like sharks knowing that he can't resist blabbing all over TV, that he doesn't temper his speech, and that he can be made to say just about anything. Kelly is just the start. They're going to get the filth inside of him to come spilling out at every opportunity. It gets worse from here....find somebody else.



WORSE??? The man is leading over his closest opponent in every major national poll by double digits.... He is currently leading Jeb Bush... IN FLORIDA!  The more you morons try to "get him" the more he makes you look like idiots and sucks up more of the oxygen in the room.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

He's flip flopped on several statements since his fiasco at the "debate". 

Apparently, his people are telling him what he should be saying. 

Get used to it because he has no control over his mouth.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks like the left made an assumption......and were trumped.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Looks like the left made an assumption......and were trumped.


No one believes he was speaking of her nose, not her ****...


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

here you go.

TAKE a gander. believe me none of these women or the phonies on the left is sensitive about anything. I left off the posters name who started the thread. but the Title is Palin like chocolate.... and it went on for over 350 pages. and then you haven't seen the ones about her downs syndrome baby

------------------------------------------------------------

A publishing source told The ENQUIRER that McGinniss claims *Sarah had a fetish for black men at the time and he quotes a friend as saying Sarah had hauled (Rices) ass down.*

New book says Sarah Palin had one night stand with Glen Rice. | ProBasketballTalk


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Even Statist could get lucky with Fluke.  Maybe he should call.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > The media is smarter than he is. They're all circling like sharks knowing that he can't resist blabbing all over TV, that he doesn't temper his speech, and that he can be made to say just about anything. Kelly is just the start. They're going to get the filth inside of him to come spilling out at every opportunity. It gets worse from here....find somebody else.
> ...


It's a sawdust fire.  You forget the election is 15 months away and this kind of half cocked circus campaign never has endurance.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't agree with everything trump says but kelly is scum.


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I disagree... I think the people are going to get tired of hypocrite self-righteous liberals trying to make something out of nothing. So please... keep this in the spotlight! Keep badgering him over his comments and giving him air time! It's literally something money cannot buy at this point... (CFR laws and all)... So keep it up! Trump needs more exposure!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> tampons are good for stopping nose bleeds.




Imagine if this bitch attacked Obama or hillary like she did??? Trump was right to say she was blowing a blood vessel.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> tampons are good for stopping nose bleeds.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Your brain is too small to realize both Kelly and Trump are asses. Just because at least one is wrong doesn't mean the other was right.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> The silent majority



The rabid extremist rightwankers are neither silent nor a majority.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...




Trump won't get any sane persons vote no matter what he says he advocates today.


----------



## reconmark (Aug 8, 2015)

Trump after cosmetic surgery...

Trump before cosmetic surgery:


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Trump or Hillary. Can you say president Trump? You better get a better candidate. I will vote for Carson in the primary though.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...




I've read your posts before. You're right. It is hard for you to be clear.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 8, 2015)

* Chaos In The GOP As 10,000+ Call For Fox’s Megyn Kelly To Be Banned From Debates *

The Republican Party is falling apart at the seams as more than 10,000 people have signed a petition calling for Fox News' Megyn Kelly to be banned from…

By: Jason Easl


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...




Like I've said many times before......Go Trump!!!!


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> It's a sawdust fire. You forget the election is 15 months away and this kind of half cocked circus campaign never has endurance.



All I know is he is a Svengali when it comes to these "gotchya" moments. He is exploiting the controversies you create and you don't seem to realize how you are fueling his campaign. He has literally come from 6.5% to leading by double-digits in a matter of weeks, on the basis of attacks made over something he said. 

I'm finding this to be one of the most fascinating things I've ever seen in politics. This is the third time he has completely set you up to expose yourself as hypocrites with no shame. We've gotten to see Libtards admit they don't know the difference between "legal" and "illegal" immigration, we've gotten to see them appreciate the service and heroism of American veterans, now they are defending a hot blonde female 'conservative' from FAUX NEWS!  Who ever saw THAT coming?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

The media is good at taking something they can't prove and using it against someone. 

Are they able to read minds now?


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > It's a sawdust fire. You forget the election is 15 months away and this kind of half cocked circus campaign never has endurance.
> ...




Nobody is defending that bimbo. Fox, as always is attacking any opposition to the RNC. It was quite obvious in the debate. Their lack of integrity doesn't make the things that pig Trump said right.


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 8, 2015)

Dont say Gee!

Say GOP!!!


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> The media is good at taking something they can't prove and using it against someone.
> 
> Are they able to read minds now?


you really think that seems plausible?
do you say "that person was out to get me, they had blood coming out of their nose"
doesn't it seem much more likely he was insinuating she was menstrauting?


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 8, 2015)

What do you think President Clinton will do in her second term?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

oldunclemark said:


> What do you think President Clinton will do in her second term?


Enjoy reading about Trump's fourth marriage, and fifth bankruptcy.


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Chaos In The GOP As 10,000+ Call For Fox’s Megyn Kelly To Be Banned From Debates *
> 
> The Republican Party is falling apart at the seams as more than 10,000 people have signed a petition calling for Fox News' Megyn Kelly to be banned from…
> 
> By: Jason Easl



I AGREE 100%!  She has no place as a moderator in any debate ever again. That was one of the most unprofessional displays in the history of debate moderation. Twenty-five million Americans tuned in to Fox so they could analyze the candidates as they expressed their viewpoints on the problems facing this country. Instead, we get some celebrity gossip bullshit that means absolutely NOTHING to anyone. 

If she wanted to genuinely ask Trump about his views on women's issues, she could have done that tactfully and respectfully... she chose to ambush him by leading her question with a diatribe of things he has said without any context, reference or explanation. It was clearly designed to smear him and that was obvious.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Looks like the left made an assumption......and were trumped.


Trump has been knocking her in the most derogatory of terms. We have no choice but to believe  he was talking about her $$$$$


----------



## ujudgenwbjudged (Aug 8, 2015)

A Perez said:


> In response to the controversy over his comments that Megyn Kelly was being aggressive because she was bleeding off her "whatever," Donald Trump tweeted a clarification:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW THE OLD SAYING "WHEN YOU POINT YOUR FINGER AT SOMEONE THEY'RE ARE 3 FINGERS POINTING BACK AT YOU"!!

Erickson goes nuts on immigration RedState s resident alpha male challenges Boehner s manliness - Salon.com


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Nobody is defending that bimbo.




Where is the dipshit who wanted an example of the left smearing Megyn Kelly? Hello?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The media is good at taking something they can't prove and using it against someone.
> ...


Since you have zero proof either way you cannot assume anything. 

The media is good at giving us false-impressions. They're trying to do a number on Trump. They're doing the same crap to him they do to anyone who gets in their way in helping Democrats ruin this country. 

After they get done with Trump who will be next?
The only person they seem to like or defend always ends up giving in to the Democrats when they should be fighting them.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2015)

Well if Trump proves anything -- it's that money doesn't buy class.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


i'm sorry, but his intention was clear to me and many others. he can make claims that he was talking about her nose for some reason, but that dog won't hunt. 

for a guy that claims he doesn't have time to be pc, trump sure is trying to walk this one back.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

anyone else want to RUN me down?  I have a LONG MEMORY


Boss said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is defending that bimbo.
> ...



where is all these leftwing running me down? I backed up what I post about someone. Not like their cheap nasty shots. LOSERS.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 8, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Thing is, everyone's talking about the Republicans, so it is going well for them. They're getting all the viewing time, all the attention, everything.



*Kinda like the Bill Cosby watching shit, eh?*

*If I were you, I'd hide under a sheet, this shit is just getting rediculous.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 8, 2015)

*Man, one would think, these so called mavericks would all call Dump the pig that he is, instead, all are rallying behind the skirts of women. I stand for the rights of women, this is a bad thing Dump said...etc....The man went there, and I am 1000% certain, Dump would be calling the guy, had the roles been reversed...all kinds of names and such. Its a shame these fools are so afraid to offend the DUMPS supporters, which comprise of white boy rednecks...all of who are the same brood that supported Palin back in the day...and we all know how that turned out...but the GOP is so crowed these dumb shits have to hide until a couple of loons are left.*


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

are you all THIS PETTY?

MAKE up your own gawdam mind and stop BEING led around by the nose


----------



## pismoe (Aug 8, 2015)

only matters if the Donald starts losing support and all I am hearing is that he is still doing good . Personally I hope that he goes third party !!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

pismoe said:


> Personally I hope that he goes third party !!


So do all the Dems, since that means they win...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Both sides of the establishment want to take down Trump.  It was clear in this debate.............the Pre Game Show was TRUMP.................

And right off the bat they went for the throat...............Fox targeted him, Period...................they want an establishment, same as always candidate.  Trump has TRUMPED THE ESTABLISHMENT and they aren't happy about it.

They are afraid he'll gain traction and more will watch, and he'll fill in the American people on what Washington really does and maybe end the gig.


----------



## ujudgenwbjudged (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check this out...Erik should look at his self!!

Erickson goes nuts on immigration RedState s resident alpha male challenges Boehner s manliness - Salon.com


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2015)

Making up shit about Palin is easier than making up shit about Trump.


----------



## ujudgenwbjudged (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Both sides of the establishment want to take down Trump.  It was clear in this debate.............the Pre Game Show was TRUMP.................
> 
> And right off the bat they went for the throat...............Fox targeted him, Period...................they want an establishment, same as always candidate.  Trump has TRUMPED THE ESTABLISHMENT and they aren't happy about it.
> 
> They are afraid he'll gain traction and more will watch, and he'll fill in the American people on what Washington really does and maybe end the gig.


Check this out...Erik needs to check himself!!

Erickson goes nuts on immigration RedState s resident alpha male challenges Boehner s manliness - Salon.com


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

omg. Just last week the cowards on the left was running her ass into the ground with the Station she is on.
shut up we are tired or you


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Making up shit about Palin is easier than making up shit about Trump.



Making up shit? Even on your best day, faking shit with this mop was impossible to achieve...the mop was a walking disaster.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 8, 2015)

They were both wrong, Kelly stepped over the line and Trump did also.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh come on, OP. That bitch was on the rag. Even women thought it.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 8, 2015)

well , as I have said many times , better a hardcore dem than a rino 'yeb bush' or 'christy' .  Already mrobama has set you libs up for the future with his deal with 'iran' .  Lets see what 'hil' can do Paint .


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 8, 2015)

oldunclemark said:


> What do you think President Clinton will do in her second term?


As the Neighborhood Tupperware Hostess? I don't know, maybe show some naughty girl on girl movies.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

You tools who votes Democrats are seen as nothing more but SHEEP.
sorry WAKE UP


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

pismoe said:


> well , as I have said many times , better a hardcore dem than a rino 'yeb bush' or 'christy' .  Already mrobama has set you libs up for the future with his deal with 'iran' .  Lets see what 'hil' can do Paint .


Works for me...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Or he meant her nose.

Regardless.......it was obvious she had bias against him.....it was crystal clear.

She never should have been a moderator because moderators aren't supposed to bring personal animosity into a debate. Her job was to ask pertinent questions and remain objective. Her job wasn't to bring any of the candidates down. And that is what she attempted to do during the debate.....and failing to do so, she attempted to do it the following night when he couldn't defend himself.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

"Trump clarifies he was referring to Megyn Kelly's nose"

That Trump doesn't get it comes as no surprise.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

She was on the rag. And if not, then she is just an obnoxious bitch 24/7/365.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 8, 2015)

Hiding under Megan's skirt....hmmmmmmmmmmm.....be right back.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Thought you guys liked DT for not being PC?  Saying hey, you're bitchy tonight, you must be on the rag is pretty Un-PC...


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


she's a pundit - why would anyone assume she wouldn't bring her own agenda into the debate?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



He didn't say anything about women. But of course your closed mindedness will not allow you to stop hyperventilating long enough to consider this.
It was a gaffe, he was speaking on how she was clearly out to get a "gotcha moment" she has been very vocal about her dislike for him, and leaped at the chance to show it.
*Anyone trying to say he was talking about menstruating is an idiot. It was a misspeak, and I would say that if it was Obama who said it. That is the difference between you and I. *


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Hiding under Megan's skirt....hmmmmmmmmmmm.....be right back.



SOUNDS about right. when has the leftwinger stood up for a WOMAN Politician like Governor Palin? they jumped right in on vile , People know your are PHONIES


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Trump is good for America.  He's ending the PC BS.  He's challenging the Status Quo and getting people to watch and listen.

The largest turn out in history was because they wanted to see the Trump show.

I'm loving it.  He got attacked and he returned fire...........so now people bitch and whine about it, and he gets even more attention........and he'll USE IT.................That is what TRUMP DOES..............and he does so without having to pay a dime for it................

The Establishment is paying for his campaign and they are too stupid to even know it.  The more they press the more he'll fire back, and the more supporters he'll get................because America if FED UP WITH WASHINGTON and the PRESS..............He's using this.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

pismoe said:


> only matters if the Donald starts losing support and all I am hearing is that he is still doing good . Personally I hope that he goes third party !!


Lord knows the Republicans deserve to be relegated to the trash-heap of history.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Can't you people condense all this Trump  shit in one thread? There is like 50 threads on the subject


Where are mods when needed?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


It's the media...being hypocrites. Just at Trump said in the debates. MEDIA SUCKS.
He really needs to run as indie. If they are gonna boot him out of future debates, then they need to boot that bitch out as well from future debates. Last I heard...10K people have said the same thing. Ban her raggy ass from future moderating or give her a shit load of tampons.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> omg. Just last week the cowards on the left was running her ass into the ground with the Station she is on.
> shut up we are tired or you



*Tired of me??? Impossible. Listen, shit head.....I never once mentioned liberals, I mentioned your peeps, now pay the fuck attention and put the meth down, you moron*


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Ivana stated under oath that Trump committed violent acts against her.  His involvement in beauty contests might also point to his misogynistic views on women.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 8, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> They were both wrong, Kelly stepped over the line and Trump did also.


Yep, Kelly stepped on his dick...I mean...
nevermind.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Making up shit about Palin is easier than making up shit about Trump.




No one made up anything about either one. 

$arah sunk herself and Drumpf is doing the same. 

But, not at all surprising that you are willing to lie about it. So are $arah and Drumpf.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Hiding under Megan's skirt....hmmmmmmmmmmm.....be right back.


: - Q


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > They were both wrong, Kelly stepped over the line and Trump did also.
> ...




Its not long enough. 

Trump couldn't take the pressure and went to pieces. 

Fox won.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 8, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Hiding under Megan's skirt....hmmmmmmmmmmm.....be right back.



Be right back


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 8, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > They were both wrong, Kelly stepped over the line and Trump did also.
> ...



I just think it's hilarious the left loons are all aghast over this, a week a go they would have crucified Kelly in a heartbeat, if for no other reason than she is on Fox


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Ivana stated under oath that Trump committed violent acts against her.  His involvement in beauty contests might also point to his misogynistic views on women.


Really. This board is FULL of misogynistic guys. And? Women are tougher than you think. Besides....what does that have to do with the price of beans? This country is broken. Someone in office needs to FIX IT.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 8, 2015)

This whole maudlin menstruation madness does make for some fascinating and unexpected schisms. 

I would have thought that Trump & Megan would have been more like allies, or is Megan more of a RINO?

I can't keep track.  Where are the Tea Party conservatives (in general) coming down on this, or is it splitting them, too?

.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 8, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I just think it's hilarious the left loons are all aghast over this, a week a go they would have crucified Kelly in a heartbeat, if for no other reason than she is on Fox


It's like nailing jello to the wall. They change with the winds.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

you lowlife men especially have NEVER COME to a Republican woman's defense?

who thinks you are standup now? nobody


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> This whole maudlin menstruation madness does make for some fascinating and unexpected schisms.
> 
> I would have thought that Trump & Megan would have been more like allies, or is Megan more of a RINO?
> 
> I can't keep track.  Where are the Tea Party conservatives (in general) coming down on this, or is it splitting them, too?


She's a tough interviewer, there are no softballs. If there were the left would be claiming it was a FOX pr campaign for Republicans.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

Trump was right as she was gushing blood out of her nose and eyes in rage.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 8, 2015)

The woman went there, made it personal, and Trump smacked her.

What is good for the goose, is good for the gander.

Be polite.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > They were both wrong, Kelly stepped over the line and Trump did also.
> ...




But somehow a man isn't allowed to verbally defend himselves when such occurs. Fuck all you assholes.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Ivana stated under oath that Trump committed violent acts against her.  His involvement in beauty contests might also point to his misogynistic views on women.
> ...



This country is still trying to recover from the Bush holocaust.  President Obama has done a fine job considering what he inherited.  Trump is not the person to complete the recovery.  What Ivana stated about Trump under oath should more than disqualify him!


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Trump was right as she was gushing blood out of her nose and eyes in rage.


I haven't bothered to see what he actually said.

If stats said he "insinuated" something, I have to assume he said nothing of the kind.

When the other C-FAGs chime in, I know it is just more bullshit.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Jesus................the broken record speaks..............careful...................Obama might stop suddenly and you might get your head lodged in his ass again..............Can you pay the deductible.........got the 6k to get it removed again...............


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

Davros said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Yes....Putin looks like a total dick strutting around shirtless

And yes, there are certain occupations where women are expected to exhibit a certain degree of professionalism


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Trump was right as she was gushing blood out of her nose and eyes in rage.
> ...



Here is the main problem, the left clowns on here constantly degrade woman all the time and now when Trump supposedly does it their heads spin and explode. You just can't make this shit up


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 8, 2015)

The left hates Megyn Kelly, they could care less what Trump said about her.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


There is no statute of limitations on things being your fault. Iraq and Afghanistan were Bushs fault, the collapsing economy was Bush's fault, torture was Bush's fault


----------



## ujudgenwbjudged (Aug 8, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> As I predicted a while back, Trump has managed to identify what little morsel of dignity remains in contemporary American politics, and he's peed on it.
> 
> It looks like the 20% to to 25% of one party that is going to forgive every stupid, embarrassing thing he says will keep doing so.   Yuck.
> 
> .


check this out...Erik said this!!

Erickson goes nuts on immigration RedState s resident alpha male challenges Boehner s manliness - Salon.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Pundits shouldn't be masquerading as journalists.....and shouldn't be trusted with moderating debates.

pun·dit
ˈpəndət/
_noun_

*1*.
an expert in a particular subject or field who is frequently called on to give opinions about it to the public.
"a globe-trotting financial pundit"
synonyms: expert, authority, specialist, doyen(ne), master, guru, sage, savant,maven; More
What is she an expert at, biased reporting?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


Why is it that after 50 years, conservatives still don't know how 
Birth control pills work.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

Stupid Megyn started to rage so Trump pointing out her rage by saying blood is squirting out of her fucked up eyes.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 8, 2015)

Turns out that Trump once poured a glass of wine down a female reporter's dress, for publishing a piece that he didn't like. Maybe he was just having a flashback during the debate....

 You Have to Treat Em like Shit Before Megyn Kelly Trump Dumped Wine on a Female Reporter - The Daily Beast


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

A *pundit* (sometimes also called a *talking head*) is a person who offers to mass media their opinion or commentary on a particular subject area (most typically political analysis, the social sciences, technology or sport) on which they are knowledgeable (or can at least appear to be knowledgeable), or considered a scholar in said area. The term has been increasingly applied to popular media personalities.[1] In certain cases, it may be used in a derogatory manner as well, as the political equivalent of ideologue.

Pundit - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Stupid Megyn started to rage so Trump pointing out her rage by saying blood is squirting our of her fucked up eyes.


I didn't see blood coming out of her eyes, but, I do think I saw steam from Rand Paul's ears when Christie roasted him.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Your sides support of PP and late term abortion...........hmm.............oh it's ok they sell it...................

Nothing.  Not even a challenge to this...............But hey, the tax dollars pay for it and they still don't use it..........and then kill the baby.................

Hypocrite.


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Ivana stated under oath that Trump committed violent acts against her.  His involvement in beauty contests might also point to his misogynistic views on women.



Paula Jones testified under oath that Bill Clinton committed violent acts against her... Kathleen Willey claimed he raped her.  I think you people have a lot of nerve to bring up misogyny of women on ANYONE. 

And what the living fuck? So now, beauty pageants equate to misogyny?


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


 Bush's torture got the intel to get Laden.


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm a Rubio supporter but I side with Trump on the vicious nature of her attitude toward him during the debate.  We used to call being on the hunt for somebody having "blood in your eye"...maybe it's a generational thing, don't know.  But me and Trump are from the same era and I know what he meant and what he didn't mean.  I believe he meant to say "or something" instead of "or somewhere"....and even if he didn't, who gives a shit?   

She was a bitch to him because of a past interview they did together.  She had no right to attack him like that on that stage and she got called out for it...and rightfully so.  She's smart, beautiful, and yeah, she's a bitch.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


There was a far easier method to get the information.  Get these idiotic Liberals to talk to the prisoners day and night.............the prisoners would pray for death and give out all the information just to get them to shut the hell up.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Ivana stated under oath that Trump committed violent acts against her.  His involvement in beauty contests might also point to his misogynistic views on women.
> ...




Both extremes are bat shit crazy. They're slowly killing this country.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

To Kelly.....................If you can't stand the heat get the hell out of the kitchen..............

Start a fight and get hit back............tough shit.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Ivana stated under oath that Trump committed violent acts against her.  His involvement in beauty contests might also point to his misogynistic views on women.
> ...



Gee, and I bet you never said a thing about Bill Clinton when those things first became public.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> I'm a Rubio supporter but I side with Trump on the vicious nature of her attitude toward him during the debate.  We used to call being on the hunt for somebody having "blood in your eye"...maybe it's a generational thing, don't know.  But me and Trump are from the same era and I know what he meant and what he didn't mean.  I believe he meant to say "or something" instead of "or somewhere"....and even if he didn't, who gives a shit?
> 
> She was a bitch to him because of a past interview they did together.  She had no right to attack him like that on that stage and she got called out for it...and rightfully so.  She's smart, beautiful, and yeah, she's a bitch.




I don't think Rubio is ready, but, I came away thinking Kasich was.

As for Trump, I got no problem if he wins.


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> *His involvement in beauty contests might also point to his misogynistic views on women.*



Don't you just love it when flaming liberal asswipes try to imitate an uptight Pentecostal church lady? 

Oh my... those pageants have women in swimsuits... that could lead to impure thoughts or even.... SEX!


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2015)

Don't hit me I'm a girl doesn't cut it in the big leagues.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


>




*What is really telling about all this....FUX News isn't even talking about what's going on with Donald and her...that's how much they nurture the madness of thier followers. They're over there talking about everything but Donald's attacks. And Megan isn't asking for an apology.....God forbid she piss off her base.*


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



...and arn't we lucky to have Trump to anchor us all back into a world of well considered moderation in thought and word....


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Both extremes are bat shit crazy. They're slowly killing this country.



I only see ONE extreme... the Liberal Left.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Ask Panetta.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


You are a nitwit....................the status quo has been ruining this country for a long time.............They got us into this damned mess............and if you think they are the cure when they are the disease...............then you are a lunatic.

We need new blood, and the old whores gone...................I'm happy as hell every time a RINO gets taken out.  It makes my day.  You...........cry...............To hell with them and you.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 8, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



*I challenge you to show one post that's degrading women from a lib. We discuss Palin and that's about it...get your fuckin facts straight you lying sack of shit.*


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Got it. 
No link.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I'm serious....it was stupid when Rush Limbaugh said it, it is even more so when you have had time to think about it

"I'd better take a lot of birth control pills this week, I plan on having lots of sex"


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Ivana stated under oath that Trump committed violent acts against her.  His involvement in beauty contests might also point to his misogynistic views on women.
> ...



Get your facts straight.

In 1998, Kathleen Willey alleged Clinton groped her in a hallway in 1993. An independent counsel determined Willey gave "false information" to the FBI, inconsistent with sworn testimony related to the Jones allegation.[15] Willey dodged perjury charges after Kenneth Starr granted her immunity for her testimony.[15]

Sexual misconduct allegations against Bill Clinton - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 8, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Hiding under Megan's skirt....hmmmmmmmmmmm.....be right back.
> ...


You too??? Are you two sharing? I mean hiding space….


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> You tools who votes Democrats are seen as nothing more but SHEEP.
> sorry WAKE UP



*I'd rather be a sheep than a blind ignorant shit for brains moron who supports the likes of OReally, Palin Trump, Perry etc....you ingrates reeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk of ignorance and shit.*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...




So you don't believe Americans should pay taxes to maintain our roads, world renown science institutions and we should just let it go all to shit. Fuck unregulated corporations and that is all you fight for. I am defending trump here because megyn was in fact raging but you supporters of the super rich are also full of shit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid Megyn started to rage so Trump pointing out her rage by saying blood is squirting our of her fucked up eyes.
> ...


That was pretty sweet.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Poor blow up doll..................


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 8, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



*Lookie here...we got us a clown on the right.....meth anyone?*


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Rand Paul's body language during the whole thing disqualifies him.

The man is not stable.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Just letting you know which of Obama's guys admitted that intel that got bin Laden, came from water boarding.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 8, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Listen up, shit for brains, it happens to me constantly, now shut your filthy pie hole, bish. Oh and stop with your disgusting racism, it's old and sickening. EVERY thread you are on you resort to that garbage...EVERY one.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



How many fucking times does that lie have to be disproven?


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> I don't think Rubio is ready, but, I came away thinking Kasich was.
> 
> As for Trump, I got no problem if he wins.



Kasich is okay but he's more like the guy at the hardware store than presidential.  As to Rubio, reality says a candidate will have to be appealing to latinos as well as everybody else and Rubio is.  He's easily the most well-spoken of the bunch and he's young and handsome to get the SWF (single white female) nod.  He's a winner, I'm tellin ya.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

Also unregulated banks and housing market is what caused the recession. Want more of that?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



No, I told them where Laden was. I looked him up in the white pages.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Rubio is ready, but, I came away thinking Kasich was.
> ...


He'd make a nice looking, clean, articulate VP.

In 8 years, then he's ready.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...




When we get into a war with china and we most likely will...Well, we will torture people in order to get troop movement information out of them in order to survive. fact.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


The purpose of a joke is for it to be humorous.


----------



## ujudgenwbjudged (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Both sides of the establishment want to take down Trump.  It was clear in this debate.............the Pre Game Show was TRUMP.................
> 
> And right off the bat they went for the throat...............Fox targeted him, Period...................they want an establishment, same as always candidate.  Trump has TRUMPED THE ESTABLISHMENT and they aren't happy about it.
> 
> They are afraid he'll gain traction and more will watch, and he'll fill in the American people on what Washington really does and maybe end the gig.


Check this out...Bad boy Erik!!

Erickson goes nuts on immigration RedState s resident alpha male challenges Boehner s manliness - Salon.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Your an idiot.  They collected 2.7 TRILLION last year......................and still it's way short of the bill......................

Take a good hard look at the GDP's of the countries in the rest of the world and get back to me................
We spend more on students than any other country in the world.......and still you whine the fuck about it.........Perhaps throwing money at it isn't the only answer..................

High speed rail.........Texas......Houston to Dallas........10 Billion on time on budget...............California LA to San Fran sicko.........65  BILLION years behind...............how many billions got put into the corp. and political mafia for that project that cost at least 3 times more than it should have.....................

Gov't and money..........


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> ...and arn't we lucky to have Trump to anchor us all back into a world of well considered moderation in thought and word....



What's going to be nice is watching President Trump bitch slap PC liberal idiots around and show how ridiculous they are. I think the Liberal Left has needed a good Trump Enema for the past decade.... rid you of all that disgusting and filthy bile and clean your colon out real good. Perhaps after 4 or 8 years of Trump's douching you people will be reasonable enough to tolerate again and we can work together like civilized people?


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 8, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


She can stand on her own feet, I heard. She doesn't need liberal assholes, pretending to be valiant knights protecting her feminine being against the big bad robber baron, coming to her defense. She believes in equality, she dishes it out (no pun) and she can take it(no pun). That's all.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


PaintMyHouse is as humorous as a squished kitty on the highway!


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It is no lie, Obama doesn't know how to do his job if he didn't know where his intel came from.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


You Branch Trumpidians are now forming a cult of personality where anyone who brings rational scrutiny to your beloved leader is deemed the enemy and part of a larger conspiracy.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 8, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *Man, one would think, these so called mavericks would all call Dump the pig that he is, instead, all are rallying behind the skirts of women. I stand for the rights of women, this is a bad thing Dump said...etc....The man went there, and I am 1000% certain, Dump would be calling the guy, had the roles been reversed...all kinds of names and such. Its a shame these fools are so afraid to offend the DUMPS supporters, which comprise of white boy rednecks...all of who are the same brood that supported Palin back in the day...and we all know how that turned out...but the GOP is so crowed these dumb shits have to hide until a couple of loons are left.*


Well, many Republican really believe we need people leading the country that know nothing about government or politics.  We've had experience talented leaders that didn't perform up to our expectations so let's throw in some rookies.  Glad the Seahawks don't follow this philosophy.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


We need torture now to know troop movement information?

Satellites are not good enough?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

I guess the libs forgot when Megan said Santa was supposed to be white.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


There's nothing humorous about this.  Trump just did himself some serious damage with those who are literately the only hope humanity has.   What happens to them on a monthly basis is no joke, unless they make it...


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I guess the libs forgot when Megan said Santa was supposed to be white.


Santa is white.

Only a fool would think otherwise.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I guess the libs forgot when Megan said Santa was supposed to be white.


Nope.  And boy did she get spanked for that one eh?  Yep.


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> I guess the libs forgot when Megan said Santa was supposed to be white.



She's got the celebrity thing going instead of being a news person anymore.  Her ratings are amazing and I'm not suggesting she change a thing.  And I doubt her feelings are hurt by what Trump said.  She threw a punch and got hit back....


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Have your day nurse explain them to you.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *Man, one would think, these so called mavericks would all call Dump the pig that he is, instead, all are rallying behind the skirts of women. I stand for the rights of women, this is a bad thing Dump said...etc....The man went there, and I am 1000% certain, Dump would be calling the guy, had the roles been reversed...all kinds of names and such. Its a shame these fools are so afraid to offend the DUMPS supporters, which comprise of white boy rednecks...all of who are the same brood that supported Palin back in the day...and we all know how that turned out...but the GOP is so crowed these dumb shits have to hide until a couple of loons are left.*
> ...



Wasn't Obungles a rookie? Doh!!!


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 8, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the libs forgot when Megan said Santa was supposed to be white.
> ...


That's like thinking this guy was white...




Yeah, no.  He lived in Palestine, not Sweden.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > ...and arn't we lucky to have Trump to anchor us all back into a world of well considered moderation in thought and word....
> ...



Let's see..."enema", "disgusting" filthy bile", "colon", douching", and "Trump", all in 3 sentences! I think that I am starting to spot a pattern!


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the libs forgot when Megan said Santa was supposed to be white.
> ...


I imagine she has all the feelings of an iceberg.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Gooks don't march on the ground, they tunnel underneath it. South Korea investigates reports of invasion tunnels from North - Telegraph


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


He lived in Israel, asswipe.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 8, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


She is just living out her aggression here since she needs to shut the fuck up at home...


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> you lowlife men especially have NEVER COME to a Republican woman's defense?
> 
> who thinks you are standup now? nobody


Kelly is a democrat.  They feel comfotable coming to her defence.  Every good person should.

If she were on the rag or not, she is still professional.  This is how Trump is a looser.   Someone who cleans your clock in debate you immediatly go to the gutter.  Proof he is a democrat


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Palestine, dumbass.  There was no Israel at that time, and shouldn't be one now either.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the libs forgot when Megan said Santa was supposed to be white.
> ...


You must be a racist then. *lol*

The left was hammering Megan for mentioning it.......talk about saying something terrible. How dare she say Santa must be white and not any other race.


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> I imagine she has all the feelings of an iceberg.



She's got the killer-instinct same as Palin, but like Palin she seems to be head over heels in love with her husband.  I like her but she's getting a big head and ain't above a swat on occasion.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *Man, one would think, these so called mavericks would all call Dump the pig that he is, instead, all are rallying behind the skirts of women. I stand for the rights of women, this is a bad thing Dump said...etc....The man went there, and I am 1000% certain, Dump would be calling the guy, had the roles been reversed...all kinds of names and such. Its a shame these fools are so afraid to offend the DUMPS supporters, which comprise of white boy rednecks...all of who are the same brood that supported Palin back in the day...and we all know how that turned out...but the GOP is so crowed these dumb shits have to hide until a couple of loons are left.*
> ...


The falsehood of your premise is evident. No president ever… ever has been omnipotent. You surround yourself with people who are experts in certain fields. The leader has the vision, details are worked out by experts. On the other hand I have never seen a defensive lineman playing as QB.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2015)

Trump is a psychopath.  He should not even be on that fucking stage let alone leading in the wingnut polls.  Democrats want him to win the nomination but Meagan should really start ripping that guy a new butthole.  He's an entitled moron.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Too funny


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > I imagine she has all the feelings of an iceberg.
> ...


Only one is running for Prez, so, in this case, only one can really lose by blowing his cool.

Trump looked too bitchy for me, too New Yorky.

I don't mind if he wins, and I don't think any more or less of Kelly because of this.

I rarely even turn on Fox News, though I do like the Fox Business News.

Now, if I only had some fuckin' money to invest on Charles Payne's tips!!!!

; - (


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

One question. Just one.

What happened to free speech? Oh. Wait. ONLY if it passes the politically correct media and crowd. Right?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Typical from you.................You would wet yourself if they were slaughtered..............
You have stated you don't care if a whole race of people were wiped off the face of the earth..the Yaddis or however you spell it............Said they wouldn't be missed...................
Said the United States shouldn't have been in WWII...............

Your the only one that will not be missed when gone...............You are an antagonist..............you live for it.............................it's your only function in life......................a TROLL.................


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Trump is a psychopath.  He should not even be on that fucking stage let alone leading in the wingnut polls.  Democrats want him to win the nomination but Meagan should really start ripping that guy a new butthole.  He's an entitled moron.


He may be the only one disgusting enough to go head to head with Hillary in a campaign though.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 8, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised to see his ratings go even higher. He's appealing to a particular segment of the GOP.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> One question. Just one.
> 
> What happened to free speech? Oh. Wait. ONLY if it passes the politically correct media and crowd. Right?



Do you understand what free speech is?

You cannot be prosecuted for what you say. It does not mean there are no consequences for what you say.....There are always consequences


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...




China will probably blow our satellites out of space. Not only that but we also need to know their plans and strategy.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Palestine, dumbass.  There was no Israel at that time, and shouldn't be one now either.



Why shouldn't there be?


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is a psychopath.  He should not even be on that fucking stage let alone leading in the wingnut polls.  Democrats want him to win the nomination but Meagan should really start ripping that guy a new butthole.  He's an entitled moron.
> ...


He's not smart enough.  She'll clobber him in debates.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 8, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> I'd rather be a sheep


*Well you are sweetheart*… your wish came through way back in time


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



There isn't a Palestine and there has never been a Palestine.


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Trump is a psychopath.  He should not even be on that fucking stage let alone leading in the wingnut polls.  Democrats want him to win the nomination but Meagan should really start ripping that guy a new butthole.  He's an entitled moron.



Whatever Trump is we know he wasn't born in Kenya, three years before his parents first met, with a SS # (042-68-4425) issued in Connecticut, though he never lived in the state. In fact, that number was actually issued to one Harry Bounel, who was born in 1890!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 8, 2015)

Matt, have you had your meds today?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine, dumbass.  There was no Israel at that time, and shouldn't be one now either.
> ...


Look around, the last thing we need is a Jewish theocracy, a squatter nation, a ghetto in the middle of 300 million Arabs and 75 million Persians.  It's bad for the Jews, it's unbiblical, these Jews are correct.





Neturei Karta - Orthodox Jews United Against Zionism


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



A ghetto?    I take it you've never been to Israel or any other Middle Eastern country for that fact.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is a psychopath.  He should not even be on that fucking stage let alone leading in the wingnut polls.  Democrats want him to win the nomination but Meagan should really start ripping that guy a new butthole.  He's an entitled moron.
> ...


Well, I can certainly see how you're a Trump supporter.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Trump is a psychopath.  He should not even be on that fucking stage let alone leading in the wingnut polls.  Democrats want him to win the nomination but Meagan should really start ripping that guy a new butthole.  He's an entitled moron.


If anything, he's closer to a sociopath. 

Democrats seem to love them.

_*A person with antisocial personality disorder. Probably the most widely recognized personality disorder. A sociopath is often well liked because of their charm and high charisma, but they do not usually care about other people. They think mainly of themselves and often blame others for the things that they do. They have a complete disregard for rules and lie constantly. They seldom feel guilt or learn from punishments. Though some sociopaths have become murders, most reveal their sociopathy through less deadly and sensational means.*_
Charles Manson 
Ted Bundy 


Obama is a sociopath. 

But the dis-qualifier is Trump doesn't lie all that much.....like Obama.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Does anyone think Trump is serious in this, or is he just stirring the pot as much as he can to make it REALLY stinky so nostrils open up as well as eyes? Part of me thinks that is exactly what he is doing.


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Well, I can certainly see how you're a Trump supporter.



Nope, like I already said I'm for Rubio but I'll vote GOP whoever the nominee is....even Jeb Bush who I don't care for in the least.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Israel?  Not a chance, not until it's Palestine again, as it should be.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Trump goes there: insinuates that Megyn Kelly was menstruating during debate



Like I said, Trump will ultimately be his own undoing.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Damn do you live in fantasy land

Our military has ten times the effectiveness of the Chinese Army. Our military projects power around the globe on the ground, sea, air and space

You know what the main purpose of the Chinese Army is?
Keeping 1.5 billion people under control


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> There isn't a Palestine and there has never been a Palestine.


1905.  Just yesterday in that part of the world.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


And in the process the whole region will be slaughtered in that battle to the death...............Including your precious Palestine.........................


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is a psychopath.  He should not even be on that fucking stage let alone leading in the wingnut polls.  Democrats want him to win the nomination but Meagan should really start ripping that guy a new butthole.  He's an entitled moron.
> ...


Obama is one of the most sane presidents we've seen in a long time.  He isn't a sociopath, he isn't senile like Reagan was, he isn't wimpy like HWBush, he isn't a drunk like W...  He's a good husband, father and a great president.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 8, 2015)

In my opinion, Trump's mistake was attacking a moderator at all. Something about it seems like bad form for a Presidential candidate. People have claimed bias in many debates before, but I've never seen a candidate even address the issue directly. Leave it to your supporters. Maintain the high road.


----------



## Camp (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Does anyone think Trump is serious in this, or is he just stirring the pot as much as he can to make it REALLY stinky so nostrils open up as well as eyes? Part of me thinks that is exactly what he is doing.


That clump of vegetation on his head is covering up a little penis growing out of the top of his head. He is a genuine dick head. That is it. Just a plain old ordinary dick head.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

And doing a fine job of pissing a shitload of people off. Which is his plan, I believe.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 8, 2015)

Help for ya...

"I hate it when my girlfriend makes us call her period "her time of month"- I much prefer the name "blowjob week".

Courtesy of Sickipedia.org: Is This THE Hottest Periods Joke - Sickipedia.org


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Obama is one of the most sane presidents we've seen in a long time.



The man is a narcissistic sociopath and a sophomoric child in a grown man's body who has never spoken a true word to anyone in his life.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Actually all of the moderators had the exact same job.

Expose the weaknesses of the candidates so that the voters can decide for themselves who is the best one for the job.

T-Rump proved to not be able to handle the job since he doesn't know how to communicate his message without resorting to insults.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...





BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Both extremes are bat shit crazy. They're slowly killing this country.
> ...



That is because you are part of the rabid extremist rightwing conservatives.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

"Trump clarifies he was referring to Megyn Kelly's nose"

We know this isn't true because it makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Trump clarifies he was referring to Megyn Kelly's nose"
> 
> We know this isn't true because it makes no sense whatsoever.



If you listen to the tape it is laughable

The pause and inflection in his voice made it clear what he was talking about. How much longer will Republicans buy these childish explanations?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



In order to get a joke you need a sense of humor.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Trump clarifies he was referring to Megyn Kelly's nose"
> 
> We know this isn't true because it makes no sense whatsoever.


You have never heard of nose bleeding? I am sure you did, even experienced it when some bully punched you in the nose, no?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 8, 2015)

There was a strategy at work here. Megyn Kelly is neither stupid nor hysterical. My take is that Kelly and Fox News feel Trump is a danger to the GOP election chances and want to dispatch Trump as quickly as possible. They fear him because he is a loose cannon and answers to no one. That is also his greatest attraction to Americans that are sick to death of mealy mouth PC politibots of both parties. Personally I think Kelly gets more attention and credit than she deserves much of it because of her movie star looks.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "Trump clarifies he was referring to Megyn Kelly's nose"
> ...


Ok

Follow that up in the context of what Trump was saying. What did he mean by "nose"?


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 8, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...





I just did a search on it. The only poll that drug has is who won the gop debate the other night. 

They polled republicans and your numbers are off. 38 % believed that trim won the debate.

If you have a link to a poll with drudge that is who they will vote for or who they want at president that shows trump with 48% post it. 

If not you will confirm that you're just another conservative liar.

Trump Wins Drudge Report Debate Poll

Here's the search results, there's nothing there about an election poll on drudge. 
‎www.bing.com/search?q=drudge+report+trump+poll&go=Submit&qs=n&form=QBLH&pq=drudge+report+trump+poll&sc=0-20&sp=-1&sk=&ghc=1&cvid=f0688067…


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Was Trump suggesting that Megyn's face is a vagina?  Her nose the clitoris?


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Are you?


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Trump spanked her.. so what? She asked for it, didn't she? She was swelling with pride leading up to the "joke as a debate" night saying: "believe me, the questions are going to be tough, you will see.." Night after night… Everybody expected questions regarding to the governance the country… but they were working on those fucking personalized questions for weeks… Some candidates hardly had any time. Totally unfair.. I wanted to hear more about Carson's ideas. As much as I gathered he is very intelligent and eloquent in communicating.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Howz about if a woman answers about Kellys behavior?
As a woman, I thought she looked like she just ate a lemon, she acted like she was on the rag, and she's a bitch. Howzat?


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


You reading shit into things that weren't there.. assuming shit...


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


You have no idea what he's doing to our military. 
Had a meeting over it yesterday. Generals don't know what the fuck is going on. All we know is we haven't any money. It's been cut off. We still have the mission but we have to hollow out our forces to be able to afford to function. 2 years ago it was close to the "Mission Failure" point. We're past that point now. 

Meanwhile the press is worried about Trump calling some woman nasty names.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Exactly. Thank you for pointing that out. Alas, no good will come of it. People will see and hear what they want to see and hear. From my understanding, the moderators spent 31% of the debate time ON THEMSELVES.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 8, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> There was a strategy at work here. Megyn Kelly is neither stupid nor hysterical. My take is that Kelly and Fox News feel Trump is a danger to the GOP election chances and want to dispatch Trump as quickly as possible. They fear him because he is a loose cannon and answers to no one. That is also his greatest attraction to Americans that are sick to death of mealy mouth PC politibots of both parties. Personally I think Kelly gets more attention and credit than she deserves much of it because of her movie star looks.


Kelly is also a tough cookie and doesn't take shit from the opposition. She knew  what would happen after tossing that bomb in Trumps direction. I just think she assumed everyone would have her back...and misjudged the backlash.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is one of the most sane presidents we've seen in a long time.
> ...


I know Obama is.....but we were talking about Trump.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Obama wants the USA as fucked up as possible. Then he will get his 72 virgins when he dies.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Sequester sucks doesn't it?

If only Congress had held up their part of the deal and agreed on a budget


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> In my opinion, Trump's mistake was attacking a moderator at all. Something about it seems like bad form for a Presidential candidate. People have claimed bias in many debates before, but I've never seen a candidate even address the issue directly. Leave it to your supporters. Maintain the high road.


He doesn't care who he attacks.  He thinks money is all that is needed and you can treat people any way you want.  His wives have no pride, they just want to get their hands on his money.

As far as calling women fat pigs, he is a fat pig.  He is positively bloated and that fucking hair.  Whoever would do that to themselves, my god, he is not good looking.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 Seriously? So you read all 40 pages to say that potsie?


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Howz about if a woman answers about Kellys behavior?
> As a woman, I thought she looked like she just ate a lemon, she acted like she was on the rag, and she's a bitch. Howzat?


You forgot 'long eyelashed whore'.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't think she is a whore. I think she is just a bitch that thought she was going to crush Trump and instead wound up with egg on her face. She has done it before, ya know.


----------



## rdean (Aug 8, 2015)

Seem the GOP has their own PC Police out on patrol.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I don't think she is a whore. I think she is just a bitch that thought she was going to crush Trump and instead wound up with egg on her face. She has done it before, ya know.


I don't think she's a whore either, just thought you missed something. I like her a LOT more that I like trump, which is about nil. He acts too much like the ringmaster at PT Barnum's.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, Trump's mistake was attacking a moderator at all. Something about it seems like bad form for a Presidential candidate. People have claimed bias in many debates before, but I've never seen a candidate even address the issue directly. Leave it to your supporters. Maintain the high road.
> ...


Nope......but he was talking about Rosie O'Donnell.








Newsweek – _The duo’s longstanding feud dates back to 2006, when O’Donnell, speaking on The View, questioned Trump’s decision not to fire controversial Miss USA Tara Conner over drug abuse, calling him “a snake-oil salesman.” O’Donnell also said of Trump: “[He] left the first wife—had an affair. [He] had kids both times, but he’s the moral compass for 20-year-olds in America. *Donald, sit and spin, my friend*.” Trump wasn’t pleased. He told People that O’Donnell was “a woman out of control,” and that “Rosie’s a loser. A real loser. I look forward to taking lots of money from my nice, fat little Rosie.” _​http://cdn.barstoolsports.com/wp-co...reen-Shot-2015-08-07-at-8.43.27-AM.png?678e0d


The Trump vs Rosie O’Donnell Feud is one of the greatest feuds in entertainment history. Its the summer of battles and showdowns and rekindling Trump v Rosie could be the highlight of it all. It started a long time ago so some of you may not even know it but when Trump originally called her “Fat Little Rosie” it was one of the best things ever. People talk all the time about moments in history where they wish twitter was around and the beginning of this feud and “Fat Little Rosie” is one of them. Now its like we’re getting a second chance. We get to do The Donald calling Rosie a fat pig all over again.

Not even sure what Rosie’s response even is here. What do you mean “try explaining that to your kids?” Here, put your kids in front of the computer I’ll explain it:

You talked shit about The Donald and his personal life and he came back over the top at you and called you a fat loser.

Thats the end of the explanation. I think my favorite part about the back and forth is how much Trump calls her a “Loser.” The word loser is thrown around like crazy. Probably one of the most go-to words in the English language. We say it all the time about everyone. But when you mean it – when you’re truly calling someone a capital L Loser – its so degrading. Like that tweet about her new girlfriend’s family finding out she’s a Loser is so so vicious. The pause at the end “Rosie O’Donnell – a true Loser.” Like being a loser defines the human that she is. Great stuff. Don’t dish it if you cant take it, Rosie.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


 Hey needle dick, news flash O' but hole called the Iraq war over and al quads a Jv squad before they split apart and became the ISIS.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Attacking T-rump is like attacking T-rex. If he doesn't like the way he wanted he goes bezerk. If he doesn't like it he switches to attack mode. This should gives people an example what kind of leader he is. 
Shockingly the support he is getting from his fans. They are either ignorant and stupid to listen to his ideas.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 8, 2015)

Has Trump gone over the edge this time?  He doomed his chances for the General.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Your rabid extremist rightwankers cut military funding so you have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> There was a strategy at work here. Megyn Kelly is neither stupid nor hysterical. My take is that Kelly and Fox News feel Trump is a danger to the GOP election chances and want to dispatch Trump as quickly as possible. They fear him because he is a loose cannon and answers to no one. That is also his greatest attraction to Americans that are sick to death of mealy mouth PC politibots of both parties. Personally I think Kelly gets more attention and credit than she deserves much of it because of her movie star looks.


There is no such thing as 'PC,' what Trump supporters are tired of is hearing a truth they don't want to acknowledge concerning the fact of racism and bigotry – where they perceive expressions of diversity and individual liberty as a 'threat,' and fear change along with a more inclusive American society.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > There was a strategy at work here. Megyn Kelly is neither stupid nor hysterical. My take is that Kelly and Fox News feel Trump is a danger to the GOP election chances and want to dispatch Trump as quickly as possible. They fear him because he is a loose cannon and answers to no one. That is also his greatest attraction to Americans that are sick to death of mealy mouth PC politibots of both parties. Personally I think Kelly gets more attention and credit than she deserves much of it because of her movie star looks.
> ...



They do, and the "backlash" is just the rabid extremist rightwingers throwing a temper tantrum. 

They need a timeout...again.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I didn't even know who she was, before Trump made her famous.....


----------



## MaryL (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Why 'Backline Jockey" of course.

you fricking retard.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 8, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Thing is, everyone's talking about the Republicans, so it is going well for them. They're getting all the viewing time, all the attention, everything.



No everyone is NOT talking about the republicans unless you include the laughter they generate among-st many if not most in the country. 

Fox is talking about the republicans.  The other national tv outlets have reported on the debate.  The GOP is strong in regions where people generally vote against their own best interests.  These are the same regions where the political needle hasn't moved much in the last two decades.  The bible belt is losing it's grip in national elections.  

You who WANT to believe you are being looked up to are in error.  You are looked down on by intelligent voters as will be shown as it was in the last two presidential elections.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 8, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


*In short, what you are saying and what has been the case for the last umpteen years with the GOP-igs.....you want your president to be as dumb as you are...gotcha!!!*


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I am convinced that supporters on the right are just too gotdamn dumb for words. These bastards protect, defend and too often make excuses for their parties fucked up behavior. And will be the first to jump shit first on a liberal if they so much as breathe the wrong way. Number one reason, when I see these sorry bastards, all you can do is just shake your fuckin head and thank God your brain cells are still in tact.*


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Rubio supporter but I side with Trump on the vicious nature of her attitude toward him during the debate.  We used to call being on the hunt for somebody having "blood in your eye"...maybe it's a generational thing, don't know.  But me and Trump are from the same era and I know what he meant and what he didn't mean.  I believe he meant to say "or something" instead of "or somewhere"....and even if he didn't, who gives a shit?
> ...



Because you are a fan of trump. The fact is you probably one of those people like what he is saying. Which means a lot of gas by eating a spoiled rotten guacamole. 
We already have a big problem working together by law makers. He comes Trumpet creating more fighting. How is going to work on both aisle? Example plan parenthood he doesn't like it, shut down the government? WTF.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Trump was just playing?    Is this what guys tell themselves when they are rude and crude to women and get called on it?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 8, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtz said:
> ...





Why not?
Dems did it 7 times to get their abortions.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



That is just a feeble excuse for failing to learn how to behave like a gentleman in mixed company.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 8, 2015)

I can't believe he is serious about this run for the presidency.  If he was, he'd realize that she is kind of powerful in her own way.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 8, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


No, I want the next president to be a lot smarter than I am or ever will be. But definitely to be an American in heart who upholds the Law of the Land. You need to cut back on your booze sweetheart, you are too aggressive, you know you cannot hold your liquor...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


 WTF? We are not being rude and crude when we want to get as far as away possible from a woman on the RAG. Some of us guys are not stupid....


----------



## MaryL (Aug 8, 2015)

Please, women menstruate, SHHHH, don't tell anyone. It's secret. What is the big deal here? At least Trump didn't sell drugs or boil anyone in acid or anything. Don't play stupid and ask me what the hell am I talking about. El Capo, for starters


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 go fuck yourself and the pc police, were all getting sick of you snobs.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 8, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Which means a lot of gas by eating a spoiled rotten guacamole.


OMG!!! That was the smell!!! Please quit eating rotten shit, make good use of the food stamps we provide, buy fresh avocados and make your own guac… Uh.. too much work.. I am sorry.. just forget it, buy lobster instead..


----------



## MaryL (Aug 8, 2015)

The nerve of that guy,  insinuating people also pee and poo and sweat and have other bodily functions, the nerve of the guy. Sometimes they even get nervous or happy or even have emotions. Shocking!


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Does Trump make anyone else feel unclean?  I need a shower...


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Does Trump make anyone else feel unclean?  I need a shower...



It ain't Trump why you're unclean, soap-dodger.


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Trump was just playing?    Is this what guys tell themselves when they are rude and crude to women and get called on it?



Megan ain't a rug-muncher so why would you care?


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Does Trump make anyone else feel unclean?  I need a shower...


You do? Ride up to the nearest motel, unless your tee pee has plumbing in it.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Does anyone think Trump is serious in this, or is he just stirring the pot as much as he can to make it REALLY stinky so nostrils open up as well as eyes? Part of me thinks that is exactly what he is doing.



He is blowing hot gas on both orifice from eating rotten beans with guacamole.


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Howz about if a woman answers about Kellys behavior?
> As a woman, I thought she looked like she just ate a lemon, she acted like she was on the rag, and she's a bitch. Howzat?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)

Well, the bitch asked for it...Got it, Toyota!


----------



## BullKurtz (Aug 8, 2015)

I should mention that the 7 thumbs up in this thread are for MY THREAD that somehow ended up here.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 8, 2015)

I can smell the fear in peoples post. Makes me want to  vote for Trump. I put my nose on up in the air and smell the fear. Run, the dems and their chickensh*t policies are done.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 8, 2015)

I didn't watch the "debate". I didn't have to watch it to know that all it would be is 10 people trying to rush in their 2 minute snippets of talking points that I've probably already heard.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Hubby is diehard dem. Yavapai Apache. Watching the debates and the media bullshit and lies and how Trump was singled out....he said he will vote for Trump. He is tired of forked tongues with BOTH parties.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Howz about if a woman answers about Kellys behavior?
> As a woman, I thought she looked like she just ate a lemon, she acted like she was on the rag, and she's a bitch. Howzat?


Are you just jealous because she looks hot. Just saying.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 8, 2015)

The country is on a glidepat to Third World shithol status. Nobody gives a fuck about if Trump insulted Kelly


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I can't believe he is serious about this run for the presidency.  If he was, he'd realize that she is kind of powerful in her own way.


 lmao yea she does have one mean fart .  ...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Howz about if a woman answers about Kellys behavior?
> ...


Oy. What are you? 12 years old?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Ivana stated under oath that Trump committed violent acts against her.  His involvement in beauty contests might also point to his misogynistic views on women.
> ...



110% correct.
And Hillary Clinton will gleefully partake in what is broken. She is corrupt, has proven weak ethics and has all the right connections as the elitist/corporatist she is.
She will further the decline of America. PERIOD. 
Anyone who doesn't see this is astoundingly clueless.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe he is serious about this run for the presidency.  If he was, he'd realize that she is kind of powerful in her own way.
> ...



Try this one

Megyn kelly farts live on air:


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

OMG! A woman..FARTS! She also gets grumpy when on the rag. And she shits and it stinks just like everyone elses. BAD trump. BAD.

eye roll


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

A gentleman would have offered Megyn some tissues for her...............................nosebleed.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

She didn't need tissues. She was swinging punches herself.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > * Chaos In The GOP As 10,000+ Call For Fox’s Megyn Kelly To Be Banned From Debates *
> ...




I agree with you completely. but I have to ask.......Is this the first time you have seen her display an unfairly one sided attitude toward whoever she might be questioning?


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



How many female patients went to see PP for abortions? 1 million? Doubt it. 
What the hell got to do with the rest of US population got to do with PP? About 320 millions if you want to be specific. 
And your want to hurt the rest of America just because you disagree? Trump can go to hell.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is defending that bimbo.
> ...




I'm not a candidate for the presidency. Trump is.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> anyone else want to RUN me down?  I have a LONG MEMORY
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> ...




So you think an anonymous poster is equivalent to a person running for president? You're dumber than I thought.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


 So in Your pee brain you can hurle childish insults but he can not?

That's a double standard no?


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




No, It didn't take 40 pages. It just took your one silly post.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


 I see you take shit out of context , bet you skimmed through the bible and got to Luke 58:33 and said ureka!!! Here it is God said gay marriage is ok.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...




Not exactly sure what a per brain is, but if my statement limits my chances of becoming president, I'll just have to live with that the same way Trump will have to live with the results of his statements.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


  what is a per brain? What are you talking about? You drunk or something?


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Not quite that many chapters in Luke.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




So you figured out how to edit misspelled words. Good for you.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I can smell the fear in peoples post. Makes me want to  vote for Trump. I put my nose on up in the air and smell the fear. Run, the dems and their chickensh*t policies are done.



no kidding. I have to laugh actually. I was just coasting on Trump and watching the gawd awful circus on him from the left. But, I think I might vote for him now


----------



## guno (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I can smell the fear in peoples post. Makes me want to  vote for Trump. I put my nose on up in the air and smell the fear. Run, the dems and their chickensh*t policies are done.
> ...




Fox news is the left now?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> There was a strategy at work here. Megyn Kelly is neither stupid nor hysterical. My take is that Kelly and Fox News feel Trump is a danger to the GOP election chances and want to dispatch Trump as quickly as possible. They fear him because he is a loose cannon and answers to no one. That is also his greatest attraction to Americans that are sick to death of mealy mouth PC politibots of both parties. Personally I think Kelly gets more attention and credit than she deserves much of it because of her movie star looks.



good observation. and what's BS about all this is that ANOTHER so called Jouranlist made this debate about THEM instead of giving the people in the country a look at the candidates. but of course the Dems are all for that because there's SUCK SO BAD any attention away from them is good


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The writers for SNL will love this!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Oh come on, OP. That bitch was on the rag. Even women thought it.



This ladies did. so who cares what the left/libs/dems thinks


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on, OP. That bitch was on the rag. Even women thought it.
> ...



Just Hilarious!


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Lord, you just can't make this shit up. And he did this to a TV-anchor who has a HUGE Conservative following.
> ...




I'll bet Jon Stewart feels like a gambler who walked away from a slot machine, and the next quarter wins $10 million.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


That echo lady is cracking me up! Yeah! Um hm (add snake head movement here), YEAH! Dat's right!


----------



## MaryL (Aug 8, 2015)

I have no idea if Trump is a malingering pandering liar like the rest of the pack.Sure he is pandering, it's  breath of fresh air   from the PC  other pandering poo we breath in every day. I might even vote for the guy, damn.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on, OP. That bitch was on the rag. Even women thought it.
> ...


I shared with Twitter. This is just HILARIOUS!!! Love the sidekick lady, um hm dat's right!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I know it. Isn't it great. lol
they have to be pissing off the left who thinks they OWN ALL the black people and their votes in the country...


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I found it this morning on another site. It's going huge. I loved it


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 8, 2015)

Isn't Kelly a person the liberals hate because of the lies she spreads? LOL!
Isn't she one of the Republican that the left refers to as a c*nt. now? 

Now they defend her.  lobbies are so funny.

I don't think Trump will win nor would I vote for him. It is funny how both parties front runners are both wing nuts. Trump for his bluntness and Hillary for her fairytale stories.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



lol. love ya girl.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 8, 2015)

Dammit any way, Barack Hussein Obama cost me my last job, this affordable  health  care bunk is next best thing to a lie,   health care cost have gone UP. What makes that affordable? What do I have to loose if I vote for Donald Trump? Don't make me do it.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 8, 2015)

Pfffft, just goes to show you how much he doesn't know about teh wimmenz.

She wasn't balled up, pale, and no chocolate bar or salt lick was in sight.  She was bitchy which means she wasn't on the rag quite yet.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 8, 2015)

The winning campaign song for 2016?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Dammit any way, Barack Hussein Obama cost me my last job, this affordable  health  care bunk is next best thing to a lie,   health care cost have gone UP. What makes that affordable? What do I have to loose if I vote for Donald Trump? Don't make me do it.



no kidding. I'm tired of the both Parties lying to me in order to get elected and make a living off us.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Dumbass without the intel from water boarding. We wouldn't of found out about the guy delivering cables to bin Laden. That's the fact  Panetta stated it was the intel from water boarding that got the intel , that led to the guy delivering the cables.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 8, 2015)

Megyn Kelly is just in the news because of her looks.
She's a joke.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Pfffft, just goes to show you how much he doesn't know about teh wimmenz.
> 
> She wasn't balled up, pale, and no chocolate bar or salt lick was in sight.  She was bitchy which means she wasn't on the rag quite yet.



oh man, them are fighten words. step outside


----------



## MaryL (Aug 8, 2015)

That is a sad question, what have We to loose  if we vote for Trump? Barrack has done enough damage in these last few years, what is it gonna hurt If we get another clown? So what if  his baggy pants and seltzer bottles  are a tad  different? I Want liberalz   O U T. Gone, outa here. Like yesterday's garbage. Done.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Trump top adviser quits.

Sources: Roger Stone quit, wasn't fired by Donald Trump in campaign shakeup - Marc Caputo - POLITICO


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 8, 2015)

MaryL said:


> That is a sad question, what have We to loose  if we vote for Trump? Barrack has done enough damage in these last few years, what is it gonna hurt If we get another clown? So what if  his baggy pants and seltzer bottles  are a tad  different? I Want liberalz   O U T. Gone, outa here. Like yesterday's garbage. Done.


 
I agree.  Buh bye!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > That is a sad question, what have We to loose  if we vote for Trump? Barrack has done enough damage in these last few years, what is it gonna hurt If we get another clown? So what if  his baggy pants and seltzer bottles  are a tad  different? I Want liberalz   O U T. Gone, outa here. Like yesterday's garbage. Done.
> ...



All clowns ignored.

Buh bye!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Our President warned Bush not to get involved in Iraq. He also pledged to get us the hell out of Bush's blunder

He did


----------



## MaryL (Aug 8, 2015)

SO?


saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


 But who is left? Mike the headless chicken? I will still vote for Trump. After Obama, can we be picky? I want that MAN gone. I just want Obama GONE.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

MaryL said:


> SO?
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I will vote for Trump if he's the nominee...but I'll be very disappointed in my fellow Republicans.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 8, 2015)

Left wing sissies have it bas-ackward again. Leave it to the clown faces to bring up menstruation.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Roger Ailes should force Megyn Kelly to undergo a medical exam to determine if she really was menstruating during the debate.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Roger Ailes should force Megyn Kelly to undergo a medical exam to determine if she really was menstruating during the debate.



Funny how you Leftwats abandon the notion of a woman's right to bodily privacy when it suits your fancy. 

Hypocrite.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > SO?
> ...


I am going that way, too. I want liberals out. They have done enough damage for the last 8 years, enough. Please.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

MaryL said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


I'm afraid you are going to have a long wait

Especially if you tolerate morons like Trump as one of your own


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 8, 2015)

Regarding Megyn Kelly (see below) - enough said... credibility = 0


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Regarding Megyn Kelly (see below) - enough said... credibility = 0



Where does Roger Ailes find these women?  Brothels?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Don't bother.

As evidenced by the Republican debates, Conservatives lie and their minions swear to it.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

you can't take these people on HERE seriously.  just last week they sat here and made every Excuse for the butchers of PP with abortion. and now THEY are freaking over someone supposedly saying someone is ON THE RAG

they are jokes


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He also was against the surge that gave him victory.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 what the fuck does that even mean word salad stepford wife paid poster~ yea rw I can do it also.

Obama and Hillary both supported that war


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Duh, Obama didn't support it.  Hillary only did so based on Bush lies.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



*What I am opposed to is a dumb war. What I am opposed to is a rash war. What I am opposed to is the cynical attempt by Richard Perle and Paul Wolfowitz and other arm-chair, weekend warriors in this Administration to shove their own ideological agendas down our throats, irrespective of the costs in lives lost and in hardships borne.*

What I am opposed to is the attempt by political hacks like Karl Rove to distract us from a rise in the uninsured, a rise in the poverty rate, a drop in the median income – to distract us from corporate scandals and a stock market that has just gone through the worst month since the Great Depression.

That’s what I’m opposed to. A dumb war. A rash war. A war based not on reason but on passion, not on principle but on politics.

Now let me be clear – I suffer no illusions about Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal man. A ruthless man. A man who butchers his own people to secure his own power. He has repeatedly defied UN resolutions, thwarted UN inspection teams, developed chemical and biological weapons, and coveted nuclear capacity.

*He’s a bad guy. The world, and the Iraqi people, would be better off without him.

But I also know that Saddam poses no imminent and direct threat to the United States, or to his neighbors, that the Iraqi economy is in shambles, that the Iraqi military a fraction of its former strength, and that in concert with the international community he can be contained until, in the way of all petty dictators, he falls away into the dustbin of history.*
*
Barack Obama .....Oct 26 2002*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Lakhota said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 he and Hillary voted for the war and I don't know what the paid poster RW is smoking because he us posting like an idiot tonight


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Will Roger Ailes be sending Megyn back to the minor league?


----------



## MaryL (Aug 8, 2015)

Barrack Hussein Obama, a name as American as Apple pie. A real Hero.He is Half Is THIS  and half something else.  Heaven forbid we question him, it isn't done. If I could, would slap him. You and your dumb ass partisan politics cost me my livelihood! It's nothing to these people. What do I lose IF I vote for Trump again? Remind me.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Obama wasn't able to vote on the Iraq war.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Once more for the idiot on our board

*What I am opposed to is a dumb war. What I am opposed to is a rash war. What I am opposed to is the cynical attempt by Richard Perle and Paul Wolfowitz and other arm-chair, weekend warriors in this Administration to shove their own ideological agendas down our throats, irrespective of the costs in lives lost and in hardships borne.*

What I am opposed to is the attempt by political hacks like Karl Rove to distract us from a rise in the uninsured, a rise in the poverty rate, a drop in the median income – to distract us from corporate scandals and a stock market that has just gone through the worst month since the Great Depression.

That’s what I’m opposed to. A dumb war. A rash war. A war based not on reason but on passion, not on principle but on politics.

Now let me be clear – I suffer no illusions about Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal man. A ruthless man. A man who butchers his own people to secure his own power. He has repeatedly defied UN resolutions, thwarted UN inspection teams, developed chemical and biological weapons, and coveted nuclear capacity.

*He’s a bad guy. The world, and the Iraqi people, would be better off without him.

But I also know that Saddam poses no imminent and direct threat to the United States, or to his neighbors, that the Iraqi economy is in shambles, that the Iraqi military a fraction of its former strength, and that in concert with the international community he can be contained until, in the way of all petty dictators, he falls away into the dustbin of history.*
*
Barack Obama  October 26 2002*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



All you are doing is copying and pasteing you high paid mother fucker


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

God Damn RW you are on the crack pipe tonight


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



It's called a direct quote

Imagine if we listened to Obama in 2002 instead of Bush?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 you are just smoking crack


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Have a real link


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Obama wasn't a U.S. Senator when the Iraq vote was taken.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



that's what they are paid to do for the DNC. it's a shameful position but I guess someone low enough will do it


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Have a real link



Barack Obama (who went on to win the election) was not a senator at the time of the voting of the Iraq War Resolution, but has repeatedly voiced his disapproval of it both before and during his senatorship, saying at an anti war rally in Chicago on October 2, 2002:

Opposition to the Iraq War - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This high ass hell RW is just posting a blog


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a real link
> ...


 don't even link wiki with me . you know I never go there, only retards link wiki.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



In other words - you're into your asshole flaming mode tonight.  Enjoy your meth.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 8, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is, everyone's talking about the Republicans, so it is going well for them. They're getting all the viewing time, all the attention, everything.
> ...



The problem comes that the Democrats are sitting back. This is way too early for a party to be getting publicity. In 16 months this will just have been another TV program.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 8, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is, everyone's talking about the Republicans, so it is going well for them. They're getting all the viewing time, all the attention, everything.
> ...



Me what? You think I'm Republican? 

I'm neither Republican nor Democrat but more to the left than the right.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 8, 2015)

Glad all you RW loons think this is funny.  Hope you are still laughing when:
-Trump wins the nomination and is embarrassed in the General or
-Trump loses the nomination and launches a third party run, giving the WH back to the Dems.

HILARIOUS HUH!


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't think a dem will be POTUS. Too many are tired of the damage and outright nose thumbing Obama has done.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I don't think a dem will be POTUS. Too many are tired of the damage and outright nose thumbing Obama has done.



Yeah, so name a Repub that can win.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think a dem will be POTUS. Too many are tired of the damage and outright nose thumbing Obama has done.
> ...


Carly has a good shot. So does Kasich. It all depends on who they nom as their running mate, dontcha think?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yeah, Carly getting fired for almost destroying Hewlett-Packard shouldn't be a problem with NaziCons.  And Kasich trying to restrict voting rights in Ohio shouldn't be a problem with NaziCons.  Then there's union-busting Walker...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Whatever. I am neither party, actually. I look forward to the dem debates. I also DO NOT WANT HILLARY.

All in due time. All in due time to decide.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Whatever. I am neither party, actually. I look forward to the dem debates. I also DO NOT WANT HILLARY.
> 
> All in due time. All in due time to decide.



Do you pretend to be an Independent?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Whatever. I am neither party, actually. I look forward to the dem debates. I also DO NOT WANT HILLARY.
> 
> All in due time. All in due time to decide.



Hillary will be arrested very soon.

What people fail to understand about Obama is that he's a cold man who never forgets who crosses him.  There's no grace, no decency, and certainly no forgiveness in that man.  He's going to expose her criminal activities for all to see and she's going to be in handcuffs.  Wait for it....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever. I am neither party, actually. I look forward to the dem debates. I also DO NOT WANT HILLARY.
> ...



Do you pretend to be American Indian?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Except i told the truth


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever. I am neither party, actually. I look forward to the dem debates. I also DO NOT WANT HILLARY.
> ...


Do you pretend to be NDN?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Nope.  Sorry the question was too tough for you.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Back attcha.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




It's a cycle of craziness they seem happy to repeat.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Aug 8, 2015)

Boss said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Had a Leftie said this about Megyn Kelly, Righties would be swinging from the rafters and screaming like banshees.
> ...



So you guys are figuring it out, FOX is the controlled opposition of liberals. It's current task is to nominate a controlled opposition candidate that will either lose or basically be a Democrat anyway if they happen to win.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




You actually think that video represents a massive change of blacks to the right? You are dumber than I thought.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## charwin95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I can smell the fear in peoples post. Makes me want to  vote for Trump. I put my nose on up in the air and smell the fear. Run, the dems and their chickensh*t policies are done.
> ...



If he even make it by end of October this year. Hopefully you can go with him then disappear.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > That is awesome! Trump just proved he's a conservative: blame others for your own shortcomings.
> ...


Imagine what his wives must have endured.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 8, 2015)

I cant believe the staying power of these stupid, brainless, threads Sat starts. You people must enjoy stupidity


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 8, 2015)

I personally find it amusing that the mods asked posters to please stop posting multiple threads on this same  topic. And then another one pops up 5 min later. Big shock. lol


----------



## Flopper (Aug 8, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


If you're speaking of Obama, he was certainly no rookie to politics or political office.  A graduate of the Harvard School of Law, he taught constitutional law, a community organizer, a civil rights lawyer, worked on a number of political campaigns, elected twice to the Illinois Senate, and the US Senate.  By contrast, Trump has no formal education in law or government, has never served in public office, done any community service, or worked on any political campaign accept his own.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Obama is a rookie to real life.He lives in the delusional world of the Marxist Saul Alinsky. Constitutional lawyer lol... that's a joke .Who knows what he studied in collage his transcript are classified information


----------



## Toro (Aug 8, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Bush "holocaust?"

C'mon. 

That's ridiculous.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 8, 2015)

Obama has spent his entire career doing nothing but campaigning for something. He is still at it.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 8, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Obama has spent his entire career doing nothing but campaigning for something. He is still at it.


Yep. This go round, it's destroy the USA in any way he can.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


He is doing what Trump does.............cause controversy.................and throwing the establishment for a loop.  I'm okay with that..........................Not that I trust him.......I'm enjoying the Status Quo getting some payback.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


No, his transcripts are not classified, however college transcripts of Obama or any graduate are not public record.  You can call the college and request a "degree verification."  Pull out a coarse catalog and  see the courses and their description for that degree.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Jroc (Aug 8, 2015)

Flopper said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Nobody has seen them, top secret


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> In my opinion, Trump's mistake was attacking a moderator at all. Something about it seems like bad form for a Presidential candidate. People have claimed bias in many debates before, but I've never seen a candidate even address the issue directly. Leave it to your supporters. Maintain the high road.



Were you watching the same debate? I saw Megyn Kelly abandon any journalistic integrity she may have had to launch into a vicious attack on Trump about comments he supposedly had made. No context, no explanation... just that he had said these words. It was a "when did you stop beating your wife" question. 

Trump responded WITHOUT attacking her.. he said _"I could, based on how you've treated me, but I won't do that because it isn't 'nice'."_ The next day, as Kelly joked about his temperament some more, he said he thought she "had blood shooting out of her eyes, or wherever." This was morphed into an implication she was menstruating. *Trump never said that.* Yet-- Not a soul here has mentioned this the entire thread. 

*HE* is the one under attack... the entire debate was all about knocking Trump out. *HE* is the one having pies thrown at him.... BY REPUBLICANS! Doing what LIBERALS do... digging up things he has said which are thrown out there without any context or explanation to make him look terrible and awful. THAT'S what is "bad form" here.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


  Candy I love the.way you debate, love the way your mind works... Can I ask you for one dance? Just one...


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 8, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I was responding to the statement.  My reply would be the same if your statement was generated by a dem or a RWer. 

Most RWers seem to have a highly underdeveloped sense of what the majority of voters in presidential elections are looking for.  Because they base their political opinion on juvenile name calling they continually and predictably underestimate their adversaries.  They and their contemporaries manufacture someone like Obama in a childish paint by numbers description.  As they repeat over and over that our sitting president is a Kenyan and a Muslim and a monkey they have convinced themselves that these ridiculous adjectives are truth.  They are attempting to do the same thing to Hillary.  It is no surprise to me that they settle for such shoddy and unpresidential candidates because they have debased good and qualified people on the other side.  They want Obama to be a monkey therefore in their minds he is.  They want Hillary to be responsible for Benghazi therefore in their minds she was.  They want Hillary to be a traitor therefore her handling of her e-mail accounts was treason of the highest order. 

The majority of those who will be voting for and electing our next president don't get their voting information off of Billy Bob's pick em up truck's bumper. 

IMHO the main reason the GOP will lose the white house in 2016 will be the willful ignorance concerning Iran and the negotiated nuclear treaty.  The treaty as agreed to by the parties that participated isn't perfect but it is certainly better than no treaty at all.  Somehow these cretins have convinced themselves that because Obama is a monkey our world is better off with no agreement at all.  Well, Obama isn't running for anything in 2016.  There isn't a single candidate on the GOP side who has more experience in world affairs than Hillary.  The RWers presented on Fox the other day can't get the pot holes or bridges repaired in their own states.  Placing the future safety and security of America and certainly their precious Israel in the hands of a Mark Rubio or Donald Trump is folly of the highest degree. 

I'm certainly NOT a supporter of Hillary Clinton but so far the GOP has re instituted the "Clown Car" approach to politics. 

Fortunately for the world gerrymandering is only helpful in winning local elections with the plateau being congress as it's end game. 

Hillary won't get any more done than Obama in rebuilding our nations infrastructure but internationally we won't have to suffer institutionalized insanity from Hillary.  It isn't much but the alternative would be a threat the world can't ignore nor accept. 

As I said the GOP is of little interest to intelligent voters.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 8, 2015)

Matthew said:


>



So you're another Leftist joining the War on Women?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 8, 2015)

Look out her comes Trump now.


----------



## Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> The majority of those who will be voting for and electing our next president don't get their voting information off of Billy Bob's pick em up truck's bumper.



Unfortunately, most are even LESS informed.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Had a Leftie said this about Megyn Kelly, Righties would be swinging from the rafters and screaming like banshees.
> ...



its good preperation for the real debates with schillary.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Carly has no shot....zero
Kasich only has slightly better



.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Cruella Fiorina is never going to make into the Oval office.







Kasich stands a good chance of being in the VP slot if Bush the 3rd or Rubio win the nomination.


----------



## dcraelin (Aug 9, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well but he was treated meanly by Obama at the Washington correspondents dinner.....maybe ego goaded him into a run?

or maybe he really cares about where we're heading to.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

dcraelin said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


That was funny

Obama put the birther in his place and Trump just fumed


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Republicans need both Florida and Ohio if they want to win

Bush picking Kasich would be a good pick


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Yep. This go round, it's destroy the USA in any way he can.




drama much?  Save it Pocahontas


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## danielpalos (Aug 9, 2015)

I am learning to simply get used to modern women being their modern selves in modern times.  That doesn't mean I believe the private sector is wrong when paying women more in the porn industry and less in the non-porn industry.

If women really want to get serious about a serious relationship with equality regarding work and pay, they are going to have to prove it by harassing us for meaningless sex until we "surrender" and put out a relationship.


----------



## sear (Aug 9, 2015)

My source on this is NBC News.


> "you know, you could see there was blood coming out of her eyes.
> Uh, blood coming out of her, where-ever." Trump
> 
> Mr. Trump made Megyn Kelly look really bad ... She was a mess with her anger.”
> ...


That's silly.
Nose bleed is not usually associated with mood swings.

In the context of blood coming out of "where-ever", it's menstruation that is associated with mood swings.

So I'm not impressed with Trump's feeble attempt to smooth this over. His meaning was both clear, and vulgar.

And I'm grateful to the other Republican candidates for unanimously condemning the remark.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 9, 2015)

sear said:


> And I'm grateful to the other Republican candidates for unanimously condemning the remark.



Cruz failed to condemn it so it wasn't unanimous.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 9, 2015)

I would like to point out that women also have a Ninth Amendment and Men's corporalcy regarding women being pornographic enough to bear their ankles in public on public beaches even for swimming purposes, has been rescinded since last millennium.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 9, 2015)

sear said:


> My source on this is NBC News.
> 
> 
> > "you know, you could see there was blood coming out of her eyes.
> ...



He's a misogynist and this is shocking so many people who are just uninformed.  But Kelly knew what he was and exposed him.  It's a measure of how the media doesn't consider him a threat at this point that they don't dig up all his relationships and affairs with women.  Men who hate women talk a certain way about them, making reference to their menstrual cycles, comparing them to dogs in heat, calling them whores, etc.  They love women as long as they submit sexually to them, but if they ever have an independent thought, stand up for themselves, or oppose what the man is doing, they get angry and the invectives start flying.  

Let me introduce America to the REAL Donald Trump.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> sear said:
> 
> 
> > My source on this is NBC News.
> ...


And that's his GOOD side


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 9, 2015)

Right now the trumpbots are being defensive.  It comes from being had, but refusal to admit it.   I had a miserable opinion of Trump before I knew this much about him.  The more I find out about him, the more I dislike.

I am sure the more other people find out about him, the  less they will like as well.   But for a while they will be defensive.

And he is still the only one who will engage the immigration debate.  As long as that is the case, as long as he will have trumpbots to defend him


----------



## sear (Aug 9, 2015)

DT #790
Thanks for the clarification. By unanimous I meant of those that condemned. It's why I didn't say "ALL the other candidates". My comment was confined to those that responded, though Cruz may chime in later.
By unanimous I meant, none of those that commented, approved it.


> " the media doesn't consider him a threat at this point "


That's vague, & misleading.

a) "The media": newspapers, magazines, blogs, radio, broadcast TV, cable / satellite TV
are not an ideological monolith. Rush Limbaugh often has a different political perspective than that offered by CNN, or PMSNBC.

b) The obvious (naïve) standard would be to perceive a Republican candidate a threat to the Democrats.
More  s a v v y  observers understand Trump is much more of a threat to the Republicans. 
 - Trump is a mud-slinger, and has coated many.
 - If Trump runs a 3rd party campaign he may quite possibly put HRC in the White House by splitting the Republican vote, the way H.Ross Perot helped put her husband in the White House in 1992.


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 9, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





I don't want to believe that a box of rocks is more intelligent than you are but your post above screams it.

For your information Obama didn't vote to give the the bush boy the authority to start a war. Nor did Obama vote for the Iraq war.

For your information Obama wasn't in congress in 2002 when the vote took place. 

Obama ran for the senate in the 2004 election and was sworn into office in 2005. That's years after the vote took place.

I don't know how you can be so stupid. Were you born that way or did you work on it throughout your life?


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 9, 2015)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





All you're doing is showing how stupid you are by stating that Obama voted for the Iraq war.

Read history and you will see that Obama couldn't vote for anything to do with any war in 2002. He wasn't a federal senator at the time. 

So you calling anyone stupid is in itself stupid. 

Learn about things before you post and you won't make such a fool of yourself.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever. I am neither party, actually. I look forward to the dem debates. I also DO NOT WANT HILLARY.
> ...




Ohhhh. Give me a hint. A week? A month? Tomorrow? When can I say either " he was right" , or "he's full of shit"?


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

sear said:


> My source on this is NBC News.
> 
> 
> > "you know, you could see there was blood coming out of her eyes.
> ...



First of all, the question should have never been asked at a Presidential debate. Second... "Blood coming out of her eyes. or wherever..." IS NOT "she was on the rag!" You have to do linguistic gymnastics to get there.... AND as Trump points out, also have a deviant mind. Third... Trump has said all kinds of bombastic things.. why do you idiots think THIS is what brings him crashing down? 

FINALLY... NO, all the other Republican candidates DID NOT condemn Trump. Most of them declined to comment or get involved. The ONLY one who called for Trump to apologize and condemned his remarks was JEB BUSH!  ...The fact that YOU ARE GRATEFUL is probably the best illustrative reason no one should vote for Jeb Bush. He has confirmed without a doubt that he fully intends to walk the PC line and say only things Liberal approve of. That is NOT what the GOP needs.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 9, 2015)

Would people think the same thing if Trump had said it to a man?
Usually when a person says they have blood coming out of their eyes or whatever means anger or a defense mechanism.
But because he said it to a woman it's automatically about her period and dropping or ignoring the part about the eyes.
Talk about sexist.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> sear said:
> 
> 
> > My source on this is NBC News.
> ...



We have to concede that Trump does not have a deviant mind?

The words are open to interpretation. When you watch the video along with the context of where he was going, it is obvious what his intent was. So we're the slight pause and inflection in his voice when he said....wherever


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Would people think the same thing if Trump had said it to a man?
> Usually when a person says they have blood coming out of their eyes or whatever means anger or a defense mechanism.
> But because he said it to a woman it's automatically about her period and dropping or ignoring the part about the eyes.
> Talk about sexist.



They also seem to forget the mountain of AWFUL things they said about Sarah Palin and her *CHILDREN!*


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> We have to concede that Trump does not have a deviant mind?
> 
> The words are open to interpretation. When you watch the video along with the context of where he was going, it is obvious what his intent was. So we're the slight pause and inflection in his voice when he said....wherever



Video? It was a Twitter comment! 

And I am so sorry but vocal inflections do not translate words to mean whatever you dream up.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sear said:
> ...




So someone was recoding him while he was on twitter in the wee hours of the morning?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Aug 9, 2015)

Those of us who are in their 50's and up knows what it meant and was about being in the attack mode.
Those that do not understand the old saying and it's context will think it is about a woman's period and it isn't.


Same thing happened to Joe Biden with something he said one time and was taking out of context. It was an old saying or expression.


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well done!  ....Still not hearing him say a damn word about her fucking period.... NOT that it's a big deal or anything... not like accusing someone of covering up their tramp daughter's illegitimate child by claiming it as her own... or implying she "likes black meat."


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Which Democratic presidential candidate did that?


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Same thing happened to Joe Biden with something he said one time...



ONE time?  ...Try, on a *daily basis!*  Biden has said things 1000x worse and liberals never bat an eye... it's just Joe being Joe!  They joke and laugh about it! 

Think about this whole scenario if roles were reversed... If Trump were a democrat seeking the nomination and made the same comments and those of us on the right were "outraged" ...the very same lefties who condemn Trump would be calling us "rigid, uptight, out of touch Bible-thumpers!"


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Which Democratic presidential candidate did that?



Which Republican presidential candidate said anything about Megyn Kelly's menstrual cycle?


----------



## peach174 (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Same thing happened to Joe Biden with something he said one time...
> ...



I was talking about a specific incident that he said and even the left were attacking him. It was an older saying that he used too and was misinterpreted.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Which Democratic presidential candidate did that?
> ...


Their leading candidate for President ....Donald Trump
But shit...you know how them bitches can get when they are on the rag


----------



## peach174 (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And the blood coming from their eyes too, oh no we should all be put in a closet during our monthly time and not be seen.
Oh the horror of it all.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 9, 2015)

I would like to insinuate that women are just "big chickens" if they can be political animals to merely lie to us and let us miss our turn instead of be honest with us and simply tell us with it is our turn to use them.  Is honesty too moral and too much "hard work" for wo-men regarding equal pay.


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



But he didn't say what you claim.


----------



## Camp (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


That is what he said. He was using the huckster con man translation into stupid person translation. If you don't understand the huckster con man language you only hear the stupid person language translation.


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

Camp said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Again... he did NOT say what you claim... even the OP was honest enough to acknowledge it was "insinuated" and not directly said.  YOU ARE TRANSLATING.... not me, not anyone else! And this is going to FAIL on you as well. 

The Gig is UP, pinhead. This shit doesn't work on Trump. He turns it into promotion and takes advantage of the controversy and you morons keep feeding him attention. He sucks up all the oxygen in the room and his poll numbers continue to climb because there's not a damn thing you can do to stop him. You keep hoping THIS is the thing... the thing that brings him down, and it hasn't been... how many things have there been now? His poll numbers continue to climb. 

It's pathetic... You Libtards even have the willing assistance of Fox News, (your new BFF) and the establishment GOP, whipped puppy, lapdogs... helping you take down Trump--- and FAILING!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



Sure...

Just like he didn't defame Mexicans and John McCain

How can we have a President who is misunderstood so much? Will he have a translator who follows him around and explains what he really meant?


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever. I am neither party, actually. I look forward to the dem debates. I also DO NOT WANT HILLARY.
> ...



Gee, change the name to Trump, and you got a point!  Otherwise u are just whistling in the wind.


----------



## Camp (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Enemy of my enemy is my friend. Must opponents of a Republican Presidential Campaign victory want the Donald to last a long time. It is over a year away from the election. The longer Trump is out there doing what he is doing, the better. His suckers think his poll numbers mean something significant. That is good. His opponents realize the numbers only represent a small, very small segment of the Republican voters who are planning to vote in the primaries. The more important polls indicate that if the election was held tomorrow Trump would be defeated by either Clinton or Sanders. 
Having Trump out there telling the country how stupid and corrupt the other Republican candidates are is great.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 9, 2015)

is it a good thing she wasn't masturbating and insinuating, this is how serious i really want to take you.


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Well... It was CLAIMED he defamed Mexicans and McCain... both times, Trump turned the controversy into political points. He went from 6.5% to leading the closest competition by double-digits. With the Megyn Kelly flap, I am starting to think it's intentional on his part... he is TRYING to get you to feed on controversy and make a big deal out of something he says... more oxygen for him... less for everyone else. You're too stupid to get what is happening to you and I think it is hilarious as hell!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


I know....poor Trump

There must be something wrong with his mouth. Nobody understands what comes out of it


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I know some devoted Republicans who have come to conclusion he suffers from mental illness.  If he does, what does that say about the Republicans who support him?  It is pretty much over for the GOP.  The RNC is trying to stay quiet thinking he will finally sink himself.  In doing so, they are empowering him and his deciduous comments.  He is not going away and even if the RNC somehow keeps him from getting the nomination, he is still not going away.  Donald is not into this to walk away quietly.  *COUNT ON IT! *


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Third party will keep him in the limelight for another year and a half

Can Trump walk away from that?


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



Again-- The only way Trump runs 3rd party is if the GOP establishment broker him out at the convention when he has clearly enough delegates for the nomination. In THAT scenario, I predict he will run AND WIN as a 3rd party candidate, sealing the demise of the GOP forever.


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Apparently, about 25% of republican voters understand him... and only 10% less than those who understand Hillary. That doesn't equate to "nobody" in my book... but if that's what you believe?


----------



## sear (Aug 9, 2015)

> "First of all, the question should have never been asked at a Presidential debate." #801


What question? Please quote it.


> "Second... "Blood coming out of her eyes. or wherever..." IS NOT "she was on the rag!"" 801


Nor is it nose.
If he meant nose, he could have and should have said "nose". He didn't. He said, after a pregnant pause, to emphasize the implied meaning of: "where-ever", an orifice not to be named in polite discourse.
Denying it is naïve. The meaning was clear.

And worse than that, Trump exposed himself as a hypocrite.
Trump has already condemned politicians for this.
And now he's doing it too.
It was NOT the nose Trump was talking about.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


It must be hard to go through life where you are constantly misunderstood

How could so many people misunderstand Trumps love of the Mexican people and respect for John McCain


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> I know some devoted Republicans who have come to conclusion he suffers from mental illness.



Oh, no doubt... *Republicans* hate him as bad, if not worse, than the Liberal Democrats! It's because Trump doesn't tow the party line, he isn't going to march in lockstep with the GOP elite, he is not going to conform to party over principle. They can't stand someone they can't control, like Kasich or Bush. *Republicans* want someone who is going to get up there and spew the same mealy-mouth, apologetic, PC-suck-up, get along with the liberals,McCain/Romney-loving BULLSHIT as they've been doing on a regular basis for the past 8 years.  *Conservatives* are pissed!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 9, 2015)

Fox doesn't like the idea of Trump running and taking the election out of their hands.  They thought they could just string along the teabaggers with pitchfork talk while working for Jeb!  And Trump has fucked that all up.  So they are gunning for him.  Those were gotcha questions which they didn't do to anyone else.  So I don't feel the least bit sorry for Poor Megyn Kelly.  She helped create this monster.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

The same thing happens to me when I comment on women's nose bleeds

Some people are just so PC


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes, and Ministrating women and Latinos will put him over the top!  SWEET!


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 9, 2015)

The GOP is being split like never before.  Trump vs Koch vs Murdoch vs 138 other GOP hopefuls!  Someone pinch me, I think I am dreaming!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 9, 2015)

It has long been known at FoxNews that Megyn Kelly has nosebleed problems.
Trump is only commenting on the issue

Her "nosebleeds" get so bad sometimes she has to use a tampon


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

sear said:


> > "First of all, the question should have never been asked at a Presidential debate." #801
> 
> 
> What question? Please quote it.
> ...



No fucktard... the meaning _*WAS NOT*_ clear. The meaning could be interpreted any number of ways and you happened to interpret it in the most disgusting way your perverted little deviant mind could think of. You're attempting to project your perverted sick thoughts into Trump's mouth and spew them out for him... that's not going to work this time, moron. You're *BUSTED!* 

So... You want the direct quote of the question Megyn Kelly presented to a Republican Presidential candidate at the very first debate between the 10 top candidates, where time was of the utmost importance in discussing the most crucial issues our country is facing... Okay, good for you! Let's have a look at her question and analyze it a bit, shall we? 

*Mr. Trump, one of the things people love about you is you speak your mind and you don’t use a politician’s filter. However, that is not without its downsides, in particular, when it comes to women.

You’ve called women you don’t like “fat pigs, dogs, slobs, and disgusting animals.” Your Twitter account…[question interrupted] Trump says: "Only Rosie O'Donnell"... 
Your Twitter account has several disparaging comments about women’s looks. You once told a contestant on Celebrity Apprentice it would be a pretty picture to see her on her knees. Does that sound to you like the temperament of a man we should elect as president, and how will you answer the charge from Hillary Clinton, who was likely to be the Democratic nominee, that you are part of the war on women?
*
Now let's dissect this... She leads off her question with a barrage of very disparaging words Trump allegedly used to describe "women" but there is absolutely NO context as to who he said this to or where, when, why... nothing. No context given, no explanation other than he said these words. That, in the lawyer's handbook (which Ms. Kelly should know) is called a "leading question" and would have been an "objection sustained" by any judge in America. That alone, disqualified the remainder of her question and is why Megyn Kelly is currently battling a petition to have her removed from any future debates. It was inappropriate to ask ANY candidate a question like that... this isn't The Kelly Files... she isn't interviewing him on her TV show. 

So the words she chose seem to come in line with comments Trump made once about Rosie O'Donnell... a host on a popular "gossip hen" show called, _The View._ Why did Trump make the comments? Well, you have to understand that O'Donnell went on a five-minute rant on the air, mocking Trump, making fun of his hair, talking about his relationships, his ex-wives, *his children...* and being the typical obnoxious liberal bitch we have come to know and love. Trump was responding to that... and it may not have been how you or I would have responded, it may have been crude and over-the-top, but that is the CONTEXT his comments were made in, and it was not disclosed by Ms. Kelly.  

The second "swing" at Trump was the "down on your knees" comment he made... after considerable research, they found that from Season 6 of Celebrity Apprentice. So now, Megyn or the "smarter people" at Fox, had done their research... dug up old episodes of his TV show to find SOMETHING to throw in his grill! THIS is what they came up with, and it was a totally innocent comment. During an episode of the show, the team captain of this woman was explaining something about deciding who would get to do a particular task and he told Trump that "she dropped to her knees begging me to let her do the task" ...to which Trump casually replied to her... "that must've been a pretty picture, you on your knees."  And that was it... nothing further was said, the guy kept explaining what he was saying... the show went on. No one said a damn thing the next day, or all this time since. They interviewed the woman after this blew up and she said she honestly hadn't remembered the comment and when she saw the tape, was not offended and didn't think he meant it inappropriately, and further stated that he had always treated her respectfully. Again... Ms. Kelly should have done her homework... but more importantly, she should have presented some context but she didn't.... she played it like a liberal sleazebag would play it.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> It has long been known at FoxNews that Megyn Kelly has nosebleed problems.
> Trump is only commenting on the issue
> 
> Her "nosebleeds" get so bad sometimes she has to use a tampon



AH!  That explains the nasal tone she gave when anchoring occasionally!  Finally I understand!


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> sear said:
> 
> 
> > > "First of all, the question should have never been asked at a Presidential debate." #801
> ...



Every woman knew what Dump meant when he talked about "blood".  Trump the Dump has the GOP by the short hairs and it is hilarious! 

Carly Fiorina Excoriates Donald Trump Over Megyn Kelly Comments There. Is. No. Excuse. TheBlaze.com

Carly Fiorina certainly knew what the embarrassment of the Republican Party meant....and it is just the beginning.  You can get that every reporter who interviews Trump from now on will be pushing his buttons to see how far he goes.  He has no filter.  He has no control.  He has no class....but He is "VERY RICH!"


----------



## pismoe (Aug 9, 2015)

yep , just the beginning , hope that it continues as we have already seen .  Hope that Trump continues to do well in the polls Jim !!


----------



## sear (Aug 9, 2015)

#836
#837
Thanks JH. Saves me the trouble.


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

sear said:


> #836
> #837
> Thanks JH. Saves me the trouble.



That's right you little chicken shit liberal coward... RUN AWAY... hide behind your buddies!  
Boss just thwacked that little ass good and you had NO response! 

*WORD!*


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sear said:
> ...



I have a lot or respect for Carly Firorina. I cut her a lot of slack on this because 1) She is from California and 2) She is a woman. *However....* ANY Republican who wants to become mired in some silly 'liberal-concocted' banter about tabloid-gossip comments someone made or names being called... with *ALL THE ISSUES FACING AMERICAN VOTERS....* is an idiot who is *NOT* going to win the GOP nomination, and shouldn't win.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 9, 2015)

To think a DNC plant can gey this much support in the GOP is hilarious.  When Trump is through with the GOP, they won't be able to elect a dog catcher.....


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> To think a DNC plant can gey this much support in the GOP is hilarious.  When Trump is through with the GOP, they won't be able to elect a dog catcher.....



*I like it! * ..._Trump is a DNC plant to throw the GOP off it's tracks and usher in Hill and Bill! _

The only problem with your analysis is, the GOP wasn't on any tracks... they were basically rudderless... drifting along in the political ocean with no direction and no wind in their sails.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 9, 2015)

Boss said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > To think a DNC plant can gey this much support in the GOP is hilarious.  When Trump is through with the GOP, they won't be able to elect a dog catcher.....
> ...




If loserterianism is what you expect from the gop then I can see why the leadership wouldn't want to fight for it. It is about tearing down America,,,while people want to build and construct.


----------



## Boss (Aug 9, 2015)

Matthew said:


> If loserterianism is what you expect from the gop then I can see why the leadership wouldn't want to fight for it. It is about tearing down America,,,while people want to build and construct.



No one in America is better at *building and constructing* than Donald Trump.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 9, 2015)

ok


----------



## dcraelin (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > browsing deer said:
> ...



Well if he is a shill for the Democrats ......then you kind of actually have to wonder about the birther stuff.  Why would he raise the issue?......as a kind of morality play? setting himself up to get shot down? I don't know.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 9, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


So, then, the trillions in debt run up since 2010 are the responsibility of the Republican controlled house?


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



he did? What are you smoking?


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 9, 2015)

What's so funny about this accusation that the Donald was insinuating Megyn was on the rag is that everybody has been insulting the shit out of Trump for saying what he wants to without political correctness.

You can't have it both ways when it comes to the Donald. 

If Trump wanted to say Megyn was having hormonal issues, he would have laid it on the line.

No doubt about it. Probably would have thrown in mention of hot flashes too.



There's not a subtle bone in Trump's body.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 9, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> Right now the trumpbots are being defensive.  It comes from being had, but refusal to admit it.   I had a miserable opinion of Trump before I knew this much about him.  The more I find out about him, the more I dislike.
> 
> I am sure the more other people find out about him, the  less they will like as well.   But for a while they will be defensive.
> 
> And he is still the only one who will engage the immigration debate.  As long as that is the case, as long as he will have trumpbots to defend him



My impression with Trump is the same when he entered the race, same today and the same tomorrow. He is not electable. 
BTW. Ignorance is temporary but stupidity is forever. I'm talking about these trumpbots.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 9, 2015)

dcraelin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


No, you don't.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

Boss said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Would people think the same thing if Trump had said it to a man?
> ...




Who is "they"?

Is "they" a presidential candidate?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sear said:
> ...



Right, and then, in typical Trump fashion, he went on the offensive and lied out his ass afterwards.

Too funny.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

Boss said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We have to concede that Trump does not have a deviant mind?
> ...




No, it was audio while he was speaking to CNN. Get your facts right. The comment about menstruation is AUDIO, not twitter. But mind you, he has also written enough stupid stuff on twitter to disqualify any other presidential candidate... were he to have a name other than Trump.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

Boss said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Which Democratic presidential candidate did that?
> ...



Lying is not helping you. It may make you feel psychologically more secure, but lying is not going to help you to win any arguments.

There is no doubt that by "wherever", Trump meant her vagina.

Even one of his closest campaign advisors, a man with 45 years of field experience, who helped to get Nixon re-elected and helped to reduce Ford's deficit from -30 to -2 in 1976, QUIT him over this.

Trying to defend the indefensible is not going to do you any good. Americans are still a lot smarter than that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

Boss said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...




Insinuated is good enough.

You may not be able to make the connection between statement and context, but millions and millions and millions of Americans can, especially, in this case, FEMALE voters.

Now, let's put this all back together:

Megyn Kelly, a FOX anchor with a huge Conservative following, asks Donald Trump a very blunt question about former statements of his that are without a doubt severly misogynous. There are a number of ways that Donald Trump could have defused this, but instead, because it is apparently the only tactic he knows, he went on the offensive, right there on the stage and borderline threatened her with "you have not been very nice to me", which is ultra-rich man speak for "when I get into power, I am going to ruin you". Then, at 3 AM, 3 FUCKING AM, Trump, using his twitter account, trashes her. Then, on Friday evening, Trump goes on CNN per audio and made the blood comments. "bleeding out her eyes, and ..... somewhere".  The context of his disdain for Kelly, whom he just called a terrible journalist (she is not) and that she is overrated (she is not), was very clear. So, in double-retaliation to a question put to him by a woman, Donald Trump lashed out at a woman by mentioning her menstrual cycle as the reason for why she behaved, in his mind. This is one of the oldest misogynist tricks in the book. You may want to ignore it. Go ahead, have your fun, but millions and millions and millions of women have noticed this.

Obama won the womens' vote by +11 in 2012 and still won over Romney by +3.86.
Obama won the womens' vote by +13 in 2008 and easily won over McCain in that year by +7.26.

Clinton is STARTING in the womens' vote at +17 and going as high as +34.

There is no way in hell that the GOP can lose the womens' vote by even just -15 and win nationally. A +20 in the female vote puts Hillary not far from 56%. Even were the GOP to get to 61% in the male vote (it never has, ever), Hillary still goes over 50% overall. The GOP will be lucky to get to 55% in the male vote, when all is said and done.

Every time Trump doubles down on this, your party loses female voters.  It's simple math.

So, yeah, "insinuates" is bad enough. The man is too stupid to know when to quit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

Boss said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...




He turned this into political points among REPUBLICAN voters, not among the electorate at large, and certainly not among Latinos.

You fail to see the big picture, which makes me quite happy.

Please, by all means, nominate Trump.

Thanks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

Boss said:


> I have a lot or respect for Carly Firorina. *I cut her a lot of slack* on this because 1) She is from California and *2) She is a woman*. *However....* ANY Republican who wants to become mired in some silly 'liberal-concocted' banter about tabloid-gossip comments someone made or names being called... with *ALL THE ISSUES FACING AMERICAN VOTERS....* is an idiot who is *NOT* going to win the GOP nomination, and shouldn't win.



The GOP needs you to lead their female voter outreach in 2016. You can tell them that you are giving them slack because they are women. Surely that is going to lead to a massive success for the GOP!

Bravo!

Forward march!!!


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 10, 2015)

Donald describes himself as a "Ratings Machine."  Do you want a President or a "Ratings Machine.''  I am sure some will say Both!  The RNC is in a spot.  Donald says if he likes the GOP nominee, he will not run as Third Party.  So who, of the 138 GOP hopefuls does he respect>

Only one that I can think of....A guy named *"Donald Trump!"
*
Maybe he likes Teddy Cruz, but honestly, Ted has no chance.  So who will the RNC anoint to make Donald step down.  It should be obvious by not, if not later, that he lost the female vote and Hispanic vote.  And I am sure he will alienate someone else very soon.  He is an "Insult machine!"


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > I have a lot or respect for Carly Firorina. *I cut her a lot of slack* on this because 1) She is from California and *2) She is a woman*. *However....* ANY Republican who wants to become mired in some silly 'liberal-concocted' banter about tabloid-gossip comments someone made or names being called... with *ALL THE ISSUES FACING AMERICAN VOTERS....* is an idiot who is *NOT* going to win the GOP nomination, and shouldn't win.
> ...



Boss is a prototypical Republican, huh?  WOW!  He could be Donald's running mate.....or "wherever" mate....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


In 5 months, they will deny that they ever supported Trump.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 10, 2015)

dcraelin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


 
I never claimed him to be a shill for the Democrats

I claimed his antics are helping the Democrats


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

Kind of wondering which neutron bomb teh Don will drop in teh next däääys. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Kind of wondering which neutron bomb teh Don will drop in teh next däääys. ..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



With his bombastic style. It could be any day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of wondering which neutron bomb teh Don will drop in teh next däääys. ..
> ...




Well, the Don just doubled down on his doubling down of the double down.

Now he wants Megyn Kelly to apologize to him.

LOL!

Donald Trump 2016 Megyn Kelly should apologize to me - POLITICO


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


He did:  In 2002.  And he was right, as subsequent events have proven to most Americans. 
"What I am opposed to is a dumb war. What I am opposed to is a rash war. What I am opposed to is the cynical attempt by Richard Perle and Paul Wolfowitz and other armchair, weekend warriors in this administration to shove their own ideological agendas down our throats, irrespective of the costs in lives lost and in hardships borne.

What I am opposed to is the attempt by political hacks like Karl Rove to distract us from a rise in the uninsured, a rise in the poverty rate, a drop in the median income — to distract us from corporate scandals and a stock market that has just gone through the worst month since the Great Depression. That's what I'm opposed to. A dumb war. A rash war. A war based not on reason but on passion, not on principle but on politics. Now let me be clear — I suffer no illusions about Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal man. A ruthless man. A man who butchers his own people to secure his own power. He has repeatedly defied UN resolutions, thwarted UN inspection teams, developed chemical and biological weapons, and coveted nuclear capacity. He's a bad guy. The world, and the Iraqi people, would be better off without him.

But I also know that Saddam poses no imminent and direct threat to the United States or to his neighbors, that the Iraqi economy is in shambles, that the Iraqi military a fraction of its former strength, and that in concert with the international community he can be contained until, in the way of all petty dictators, he falls away into the dustbin of history.* I know that even a successful war against Iraq will require a U.S. occupation of undetermined length, at undetermined cost, with undetermined consequences.* I know that an invasion of Iraq without a clear rationale and without strong international support will only fan the flames of the Middle East, and encourage the worst, rather than best, impulses of the Arab world, and strengthen the recruitment arm of al-Qaida. I am not opposed to all wars. I'm opposed to dumb wars.

So for those of us who seek a more just and secure world for our children, let us send a clear message to the president today. You want a fight, President Bush? Let's finish the fight with bin Laden and al-Qaida, through effective, coordinated intelligence, and a shutting down of the financial networks that support terrorism, and a homeland security program that involves more than color-coded warnings. You want a fight, President Bush?

Let's fight to make sure that the U.N. inspectors can do their work, and that we vigorously enforce a non-proliferation treaty, and that former enemies and current allies like Russia safeguard and ultimately eliminate their stores of nuclear material, and that nations like Pakistan and India never use the terrible weapons already in their possession, and that the arms merchants in our own country stop feeding the countless wars that rage across the globe. You want a fight, President Bush?

Let's fight to make sure our so-called allies in the Middle East, the Saudis and the Egyptians, stop oppressing their own people, and suppressing dissent, and tolerating corruption and inequality, and mismanaging their economies so that their youth grow up without education, without prospects, without hope, the ready recruits of terrorist cells. You want a fight, President Bush? Let's fight to wean ourselves off Middle East oil, through an energy policy that doesn't simply serve the interests of Exxon and Mobil.

Those are the battles that we need to fight. Those are the battles that we willingly join. The battles against ignorance and intolerance. Corruption and greed. Poverty and despair. The consequences of war are dire, the sacrifices immeasurable. We may have occasion in our lifetime to once again rise up in defense of our freedom, and pay the wages of war. But we ought not — we will not — travel down that hellish path blindly. Nor should we allow those who would march off and pay the ultimate sacrifice, who would prove the full measure of devotion with their blood, to make such an awful sacrifice in vain."

So, what were you saying about someone smoking something?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> What's so funny about this accusation that the Donald was insinuating Megyn was on the rag is that everybody has been insulting the shit out of Trump for saying what he wants to without political correctness.
> 
> You can't have it both ways when it comes to the Donald.
> 
> ...


Like the coward he is, he hides behind this nonsense of not being politically correct every time he says something stupid.  And the idiots who support him lap it up.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 look at your own highlight in your post.

Obama declared the war over, he thought it was part of his legacy 

So why we still there?

Now pass the joint and don't Bogart it.


----------



## dcraelin (Aug 10, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



IF you think he is a shill for the dems......


----------



## dcraelin (Aug 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I see that


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

bear513 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


Because, according to Bush, it was over.  We were required to remove our troops.  We did.  Would you prefer that they stayed and hundred or thousand more killed or maimed?  He warned in 2002 that the war was not needed.  No rational person can claim that it was.  He warned it would have consequences we could not predict.  He was right.  The war destabilized that entire region.  And were are not there, other than trainers and flight controllers.  Perhaps you would be ok with abandoning a commitment to a nation we destroy, but I guess our president has a little more honor than you and those like you.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 10, 2015)

Just the wealthiest purchasing better privileges and better immunities than the least wealthy.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Only a complete fucking idiot birther moron would find Trump the least bit compelling, convincing, or even interesting.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

dcraelin said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


That's the only explanation that makes any sense....Trump is working with Clinton.


----------



## turzovka (Aug 10, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Donald describes himself as a "Ratings Machine."  Do you want a President or a "Ratings Machine.''  I am sure some will say Both!  The RNC is in a spot.  Donald says if he likes the GOP nominee, he will not run as Third Party.  So who, of the 138 GOP hopefuls does he respect>
> 
> Only one that I can think of....A guy named *"Donald Trump!"
> *
> Maybe he likes Teddy Cruz, but honestly, Ted has no chance.  So who will the RNC anoint to make Donald step down.  It should be obvious by not, if not later, that he lost the female vote and Hispanic vote.  And I am sure he will alienate someone else very soon.  He is an "Insult machine!"



*>>Donald describes himself as a "Ratings Machine." Do you want a President or a "Ratings Machine.''<< *

Those who voted for Barack the second time around do not seem to care what kind of president they want.  Nothing could be more embarrassing for this nation, more damaging to this nation, than our current “leader” and his administration.  So let us not pretend that we could do any worse than the status quo.  However, Hillary is very much a joke unto herself.

I would gladly take a bombastic self promoter with guts like Donald Trump and all his foibles over some “honorable” candidate who will do nothing more than continue the Washington D.C. political “do nothing” bullshit scheme.  What the world needs now is guts and truth coming from a public pulpit where the media cannot cover it up or spin it.


*>>It should be obvious by now, if not later, that he lost the female vote and Hispanic vote. <<*

Well if that is true, that really does not say much for women now does it?

And granted immigration is a major issue, but I would like to think most Spanish speaking American voters might have other reasons for casting their vote one way or the other?  But I know, the democrats and their hand outs have already taken care of any other possible leaks.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Maybe Hillary should use the obvious fact that she no longer menstruates as an asset in her campaign.
> 
> No one could accuse her of that.


Maybe that's Trump's problem, he's a bleeder.  At least he'd have some way of relating to women.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Please provide links with quotes.
> 
> I have never heard a Leftie say even one misogynistic thing about Megyn Kelly, ever.
> 
> Please, have at it.  I can wait.



Sure, no problem. 

NYT attacking Kelly

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/25/magazine/the-megyn-kelly-moment.html?_r=0

Watch Megyn Kelly REFUSES To Stay Silent After Liberal Attack. They ll Wish She Had...

Liberals attacking Kelly

Liberals Attack FOX After Megyn Kelly Suffers Humiliating Wardrobe Malfunction VIDEO 

More attacks on Kelly

Megyn Kelly is an evil genius How the Fox News host won America s trust by being slightly less horrible - Salon.com


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2015)

Boss said:


> sear said:
> 
> 
> > > "First of all, the question should have never been asked at a Presidential debate." #801
> ...


If Trump didn't mean menstration, then shame on him for not being clear. As a political novice, he has to know his adversaries would use this against him to their advantage.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > sear said:
> ...



Yeah sure, in exactly the same way as he really thinks McCain is a hero.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

I've never seen so much hate for Megan Kelly ever, but the Branch Trumpidian cult is now saying things far more vile about Kelly than their Beloved Leader ever insinuated.  He's going down for the same reason as Ron Paul did.....because of his nutbag cultist followers.  Crazy never gets elected.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Please provide links with quotes.
> ...




Ok, let's go with that one.

Your uspatriots link (lol) links to a 17 second youtube video from a member named "Aeneas64"

No one knows if that person is a Liberal, Libertarian, Conservative or what not.


And I just read the entire NYT article, which calls it a "Kelly Moment". Nothing in the article attacks her as a woman nor does it attack her politics. It analyses her way of catching people off guard. Actually, in many ways, the article is very complimentary of her as a person. Did you even read it, or do you suffer from Conservatitis?

So, the "Watch Megyn Kelley REFUSES to stay silent" link is her responding to Salon's attack on her reporting, not on her person, not on her gender.

I am sorry, you are going to have to do better than this and to actually understand what you are linking to...


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I've never seen so much hate for Megan Kelly ever, but the Branch Trumpidian cult is now saying things far more vile about Kelly than their Beloved Leader ever insinuated.  He's going down for the same reason as Ron Paul did.....because of his nutbag cultist followers.  Crazy never gets elected.


If that's the case, then McCain was right when he referred to Trump's followers as, *"crazies"*.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I've never seen so much hate for Megan Kelly ever, but the Branch Trumpidian cult is now saying things far more vile about Kelly than their Beloved Leader ever insinuated.  He's going down for the same reason as Ron Paul did.....because of his nutbag cultist followers.  Crazy never gets elected.



I'll just go on record to say that I have never written one cross word about Megyn Kelly as a person or as a woman. I remember criticizing her angle on at least two stories, but consider her to be a good, solid anchor with the stick-to-it-iveness needed to survive in such a profession. She is indeed a very beautiful woman and graceful, too, but she has a sharp intellect. I've never once thought of her as a "bimbo" or a lot of the stuff I hear thrown around.

The fact that Trump felt so possessed to lash out not just once, at 3 AM, on twitter, but then twice, that Friday evening, on CNN, and now, demanding that she apologize for his misogyny, is like a comedy of errors played at a russian roulette table.

How very weird.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



*"MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!"*


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> ?
> 
> So, the "Watch Megyn Kelley REFUSES to stay silent" link is her responding to Salon's attack on her reporting, not on her person, not on her gender.
> 
> I am sorry, you are going to have to do better than this and to actually understand what you are linking to...



Dude, it just keeps going.

The Newest Left-wing Lie Megyn Kelly Is a Racist Who Believes In Santa

Liberal attacks on Megyn Kelly s Santa comment are egregious case of overkill Dallas Morning News

You can make excuses and I can keep producing. The problem is, you fail to prove your side. So by default, I win this one. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Taz (Aug 10, 2015)

Trump never insinuated anything about a period. That shit's all made up.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 10, 2015)

Anyone who has worked with women in the office know that "that time of month" is hell for not only the woman. A womans hormones make her unpredictable day to day. Trust me, I know. I work with several. 

I'm a libertarian so I'm about as far right as they come. I like Trump and I used to like Kelly. Anyone who watched that debate who didn't think she focused on him is a moron. Just look at the speaking time each candidate had. Trump had like 2-3x the time on air as the person in 2nd place. Had they been fair at the debate, it would have been very close to even. If a moderator keeps harping on one candidate, they get all the airtime.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...


Do you understand the difference between attacking her reporting and claiming that she asked a tough question that made Trump look like an idiot because she was hormonal?  Are you really that dense?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> Anyone who has worked with women in the office know that "that time of month" is hell for not only the woman. A womans hormones make her unpredictable day to day. Trust me, I know. I work with several.
> 
> I'm a libertarian so I'm about as far right as they come. I like Trump and I used to like Kelly. Anyone who watched that debate who didn't think she focused on him is a moron. Just look at the speaking time each candidate had. Trump had like 2-3x the time on air as the person in 2nd place. Had they been fair at the debate, it would have been very close to even. If a moderator keeps harping on one candidate, they get all the airtime.


They cannot ask Trump about the things he has accomplished in office as he has never held office.  Asking him about his juvenile name calling is completely appropriate. Asking all candidates whether they would support the eventual nominee is appropriate.  Just because he is too much of an asshole to be able to answer those questions is his problem, not Kelly's.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Bleeding from the eyes is hormonal?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## dcraelin (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


beginning to think that


----------



## turzovka (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has worked with women in the office know that "that time of month" is hell for not only the woman. A womans hormones make her unpredictable day to day. Trust me, I know. I work with several.
> ...


The questions were absolutely designed to make Trump look bad --- for reasons that had NOTHING to do with if he would be a good president or not,  or if he had something meaningful to say about the issues or not.      Totally out line were a number of questions directed at Trump and Trump only!   Absolutely inappropriate and clearly agenda driven.  I was shocked.   That is directed at FOX or the owners of Fox, not Megyn Kelly.       Even though I cannot stand watching her.   I hate media personalities period.   That's all we get anymore.   They, allegedly are the stars.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


So, you are not aware of his entire comment?  You missed the part where he said bleeding from the eyes or "bleeding from wherever"?  Those who claim that he was not making a reference to a "hormonal woman" are either lying or really, really stupid.  So, Peach, which are you?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

turzovka said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Resorting to childish name calling has nothing to do with being President?  Not being able to act like an adult; not being able to think before you speak; not being able to respond intelligently and substantively when challenged?  None of these are relevant to being President?  And, in a Republican Primary, it is entirely appropriate to ask the candidate whether or not they will run as a third party candidate.  Frankly, anyone who participates in a party primary should not be allowed to then run as an independent.  Cannot do that for state office in most states.  And what other questions were not appropriate?  Can you identify them?  The notion that a candidate should not be asked about things he has said in the past is absurdly stupid.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...




That is the point.
Ignoring the 1st part and not putting it all together.
Picking on just the last part means people are ignoring the 1st part and are using assumption.
When it is put into the entire context it means anger and had nothing to do with her period.
It makes those who think of it as her period only are the ones that are stupid and shortsighted.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


He made sure the message got through.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

peach174 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Bullshit.  He thought he was being funny.  He was clearly referring to her being hormonal. What is with you Trump supporters that you are so willing to lie or are so alarmingly stupid.  Oh, never mind.  You could not be a Trump supporter without one of those being true.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 10, 2015)

so chics; y'all are on notice; even being naked and afraid is no excuse for a lousy argument.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...




I will not vote for Trump and have made that point here on the board many times.
It is about too many people in this nation who assume things that are not said and only pick on part of the statement or words that was made.
People who can't put the whole statement together and focus on just the last part are the stupid ones.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...


Speaking intelligently and substantively are completely foreign concepts for Trump.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 10, 2015)

Sad, sad. SAD!!!


----------



## sear (Aug 10, 2015)

#881
McCain is a hero.
And unless you're a U.S. military combat veteran with an experience more harrowing than being a 5 year long guest of the Viet Cong at the Hanoi Hilton, then perhaps you may wish to consider your standards of who you declare is, or is not a hero.


----------



## turzovka (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Resorting to childish name calling has nothing to do with being President?  Not being able to act like an adult; not being able to think before you speak; not being able to respond intelligently and substantively when challenged?  None of these are relevant to being President?  And, in a Republican Primary, it is entirely appropriate to ask the candidate whether or not they will run as a third party candidate.  Frankly, anyone who participates in a party primary should not be allowed to then run as an independent.  Cannot do that for state office in most states.  And what other questions were not appropriate?  Can you identify them?  The notion that a candidate should not be asked about things he has said in the past is absurdly stupid.



*Resorting to childish name calling has nothing to do with being President? Not being able to act like an adult; not being able to think before you speak; not being able to respond intelligently and substantively when challenged? None of these are relevant to being President? *

Well perhaps you have a point.  But regardless if those qualities you mention are present or not, I can tell you it would not help the current ZERO in office.  Never has this nation been so plagued with an incompetent criminal, coward, liar and phony as the past six years.  So my point is this ---  How did Obama get through?  Is he the biggest issue or is it fools and self centered takers who voted him in who are the biggest problem?  Probably the latter.

So you can play the game of honor and decorum and rule Trump out, I do not care.  But do not try to sell me on what makes a president great because this nation does not seem to care and the media does not care either.  They all have self centered agendas, none of which serve the common good.

I would far, far, far rather have a politically incorrect, bombastic loud mouth like Trump than another phony who puts on a caring, well-mannered face in the campaign and then turns out to be another scoundrel, etc.  Bush made one major error, the invasion of Iraq, and that destroyed the republican party and of course many lives.  Clinton was a national embarrassment, and having said that, still 100 times better than Barack.  But I still believe Trump would not be afraid to one, take on paradigms and the establishment, and two, to let the nation know publicly what is going on and why.  The very ANTITHESIS of this administration and this congress.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

turzovka said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Resorting to childish name calling has nothing to do with being President?  Not being able to act like an adult; not being able to think before you speak; not being able to respond intelligently and substantively when challenged?  None of these are relevant to being President?  And, in a Republican Primary, it is entirely appropriate to ask the candidate whether or not they will run as a third party candidate.  Frankly, anyone who participates in a party primary should not be allowed to then run as an independent.  Cannot do that for state office in most states.  And what other questions were not appropriate?  Can you identify them?  The notion that a candidate should not be asked about things he has said in the past is absurdly stupid.
> ...


Trump is an asshole.  You are an idiot.  You deserve one another.


----------



## turzovka (Aug 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Speaking intelligently and substantively are completely foreign concepts for Trump.





paddymurphy said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



You cannot respond with substance, or well-mannered, and yet, that is your big two gripes against Trump.   

Note:  If you are only looking for responses that pat you on the back, let us know ahead of time and I will adhere to that request.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 10, 2015)

Yea but the major difference is Trump is a hugely successful businessman and Paddy is a loser in his moms basement unable ot hold down a real job. But yes, both lack manners. I'd still take Trump.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking intelligently and substantively are completely foreign concepts for Trump.
> ...


Your diatribe against the President is idiotic.  He has done a great job and has improved this nation's standing around the world.  He is a helluva lot more respected as a world leader than his predecessor.  He has presided over an improving economy, though not one without continuing problems like income inequality.  He did what Presidents since Teddy Roosevelt have not been able to do and secured the passage of health reform that is steadily reducing the number of uninsured Americans; that is slowing the growth of health care costs; that is allowing us to be competitive with those nations that already provide healthcare to their citizens.  10 million private sector jobs created.  He has negotiated an agreement with Iran that will prevent them from obtaining a nuclear weapon; an agreement supported by our European allies; by our recent Secretaries of State; supported by two dozen of the most prominent scientists and other experts in nuclear armaments.  He has served without a single high level person being charged, let alone convicted of corruption.  His administration was the least corrupt in decades.   Not a hint of personal scandal or valid claims of corruption has touched him or his top officials.  So, yes, you are an idiot to claim otherwise and to suggest that Trump would be a better choice for President.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> Yea but the major difference is Trump is a hugely successful businessman and Paddy is a loser in his moms basement unable ot hold down a real job. But yes, both lack manners. I'd still take Trump.


Trump is an asshole.  Your grammar sucks.  I own my own company and do quite well.  How are things working out at McDonald's for you?  They letting you use the fryer yet?


----------



## Boss (Aug 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> If Trump didn't mean menstration, then shame on him for not being clear. As a political novice, he has to know his adversaries would use this against him to their advantage.



LMAOooo... Are you serious? So now, people mean what your pea-brain interprets them to mean and that's THEIR fault for not making it clear to you? Doesn't matter what they actually SAY... what matters is how you interpret it and it's THEIR fault if you interpret it incorrectly? 

Your last sentence doesn't make rational sense... Perhaps it makes sense when you read it back to yourself and "interpret" it? To those of us who have a brain, the sentence doesn't make sense... He's a "novice" but yet... "he has to know" ...are you sure you know what "novice" means? 

Let me attempt communication with you on your level, in Faunspeak: 

*As a political novice, you have to know Hillary is the most wonderful time of the year!* 
_Translation: You're an idiot and Hillary is a douche._


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 10, 2015)

You own your own company???  Yea, right. Owning a company doesn't mean more than you filled out the paperwork to incorporate. I can incorporate a cheese sandwhich.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> You own your own company???


I do.  Five employees.  Six figure profit each of the last ten years.  Some of us have time to post here because we have done well.  Not all of us are like you and have the time because we have a tough time holding a job.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 10, 2015)

You're so full of shit and the fact still remains that you talk about Trump having no manners and you wreak of none yourself. That's hilarious, in fact you pwned yourself.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Every woman who saw the CNN interview knew what he was talking about.  I admit, as a man, I did not.  But my wife immediately knew and pointed it out to me.  I was floored.  But it is Trump, so I am sure this is not the last we hear from him either calling someone an idiot or demeaning another woman, nationality, or class of people.  It is just his MO.  How he stays number one in the GOP polls I don.....wait.....it is the GOP. 

Forget the last sentence.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 10, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> You're so full of shit and the fact still remains that you talk about Trump having no manners and you wreak of none yourself. That's hilarious, in fact you pwned yourself.



Pointless...he's not running for President.  Try again Johnny...


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 10, 2015)

But its called being a hypocrite when you show a severe lack of manners pointing out someone who is showing a lack of manners.

It's called reducing your own credibility. How do you take someone like that seriously? It would be like me saying, "Can you believe that mother fucker was cursing? That son of a bitch had a dirty fucking mouth."  

Is that really credible?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> You're so full of shit and the fact still remains that you talk about Trump having no manners and you wreak of none yourself. That's hilarious, in fact you pwned yourself.


The word is "reek", dumbass.  And I am not running for President.  Trump has offered nothing of substance.  He says empty things he knows that empty headed fucks like you will eat up.  "Secure the Border".  It is secure.  Very few come across any more.  He criticizes an Iranian deal and yet, could not describe, in any detail, what is in the deal.  He has not read it.  He does not understand the first thing about international diplomacy.  He surrounds himself with a bunch of sycophantic yes persons who never challenge him or call him on his bullshit.  He would not last a term as President.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> But its called being a hypocrite when you show a severe lack of manners pointing out someone who is showing a lack of manners.
> 
> It's called reducing your own credibility. How do you take someone like that seriously? It would be like me saying, "Can you believe that mother fucker was cursing? That son of a bitch had a dirty fucking mouth."
> 
> Is that really credible?


What severe lack of manners?  I referred to you as an idiot.  You are an idiot.  You post idiotic things here.  You cannot spell, punctuate and do not know the meaning of words you use.  I did not attack you because of any physical attribute you may have.  Nothing I have posted is inaccurate.


----------



## Boss (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has worked with women in the office know that "that time of month" is hell for not only the woman. A womans hormones make her unpredictable day to day. Trust me, I know. I work with several.
> ...



I think you're full of shit. They didn't ask Ben Carson one single question about neurosurgery! 

This was a PRESIDENTIAL DEBATE! (...Or, at least that was what Fox billed it as.) The men on that stage are competing for the highest office in the land at a time when this country is in peril. SO many pressing issues and problems we are facing and SO little time for each candidate to discuss their ideas on how to resolve these problems and tackle the issues.... to explain how their campaign can defeat the Democrats.... And Fox News decided to ask entertainment tabloid-style gossip questions to the leading candidate. Nothing about it was appropriate. 

The pledge question was also a set-up to single out Trump. It was obvious to everyone who watched objectively, they were clearly on a mission to marginalize Trump. Oh, they took their turn with other "tea party" candidates as well... asking Cruz if he "received messages from God..." sounded like something one of you Atheist scumbuckets would have popped off in sarcasm. Yeah, let's get Cruz to talk about Jesus! They tried their best to sabotage every conservative up there while glorifying Jeb, Christie and Kasich and feeding them questions which let them shine. 

Not only was it inappropriate, it was shameful.


----------



## Boss (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Bullshit. He thought he was being funny. He was clearly referring to her being hormonal.



*Clearly, he didn't SAY that! 
Clearly, you are interjecting your interpretation. *


----------



## Boss (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> So, you are not aware of his entire comment? You missed the part where he said bleeding from the eyes or "bleeding from wherever"? Those who claim that he was not making a reference to a "hormonal woman" are either lying or really, really stupid. So, Peach, which are you?



No moron... those who claim he meant something he didn't say are dishonest liars.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Boss said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Frankly, Carson would not have sounded like such a complete and total idiot had they asked him about the one thing he knows:  medicine.  Instead, Carson bases his "tax reform" on the bible.  They asked Trump noting about his business; they asked him about his childish habit of responding to any criticism by attacking the personal characteristics go those who criticize him.  His constant need to tell everyone how smart he is; how good a negotiator he is; how rich he is is sad and pathetic.  The questions did not make Trump look anything; his silly answers did.  He could have responded to Kelly's question by acknowledging that as President he would have to be a little more careful.  He could have responded by dismissing the question and talking about his record of hiring women.  He chose, however, to repeat the nonsense and whine about him not being politically correct.  He cannot discuss the substance of any issue, that is why he does that. The pledge question was entirely appropriate in a "Republican Debate".  They are supposed to be trying to convince Republican voters to vote for them.  Having a very loose commitment to the party is relevant.  Particularly when the person was, for most of his life, a Democrat and has given far more money to Democrats in the past.


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 10, 2015)

Boss said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. He thought he was being funny. He was clearly referring to her being hormonal.
> ...


Right.  The entire nation is wrong and some miscreant with the obviously ironic screen name "Boss" is right.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



You have a link to that? That the entire nation believes Trump was talking about Megan's period?
Nothing in this Nation has 100% agreement on much of anything let alone about this.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 10, 2015)

watching the resident xenophobes run interference for The Donald's misogyny is beyond cringe worthy


----------



## Boss (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Frankly, Carson would not have sounded like such a complete and total idiot had they asked him about the one thing he knows:  medicine.  Instead, Carson bases his "tax reform" on the bible.  They asked Trump noting about his business; they asked him about his childish habit of responding to any criticism by attacking the personal characteristics go those who criticize him.  His constant need to tell everyone how smart he is; how good a negotiator he is; how rich he is is sad and pathetic.  The questions did not make Trump look anything; his silly answers did.  He could have responded to Kelly's question by acknowledging that as President he would have to be a little more careful.  He could have responded by dismissing the question and talking about his record of hiring women.  He chose, however, to repeat the nonsense and whine about him not being politically correct.  He cannot discuss the substance of any issue, that is why he does that. The pledge question was entirely appropriate in a "Republican Debate".  They are supposed to be trying to convince Republican voters to vote for them.  Having a very loose commitment to the party is relevant.  Particularly when the person was, for most of his life, a Democrat and has given far more money to Democrats in the past.



I disagree... When a supposed "journalist" ambushes you with a loaded and leading question like the one she asked, you have to confront their tactics and set the record straight. He did that. She could have posed a legitimate question to Trump regarding women's issues in a way that respected him and she didn't do that. Instead, she attempted to smear him with a bunch of examples given out-of-context and with NO context, for the SOLE PURPOSE of making him look bad... didn't matter what his answer was. 

Again... the pledge question was intended to single out Trump... I don't really care if you are too shallow-minded to comprehend that fact. The only person on that stage that anyone has even talked about running 3rd party is Trump. When he asked for a "show of hands" he already knew the only person who would raise their hand was Trump. 

All through the debate, they would ask Trump a loaded question about his views then turn to another of the candidates and ask them about Trump's view, trying desperately to start a food fight. 

Before this spectacle, MSNBC held the record for most despicable attempt at a presidential debate..Fox now holds that title.


----------



## Boss (Aug 10, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > paddymurphy said:
> ...



See... that's the problem with pea-brain liberals such as yourself... You have this mental disorder which makes you believe with all your heart that "the entire nation" thinks and feels the same about things as you do. 

Three respected and legitimate polls indicated that Trump *WON* the debate and it wasn't even close.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 10, 2015)

And Paddy talks about asking Trump about his accomplishments in office. What were Obama's in 2008? 100 days as a senator before running for president? Voting "present" on everything?

Trump has accomplished more BEFORE being elected than Obama has accomplished SINCE. Trump knows how to make money WITHOUT the gov'ts help. Obama can't make a dime unless he takes it from someone with the IRS as his strong arm.


----------



## Taz (Aug 10, 2015)

I bet she was on her period.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 10, 2015)

Trump insinuated no such thing.  Blood can spurt out of eyes, nose throat and ears.  .  It's a common reference to make..


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Trump insinuated no such thing.  Blood can spurt out of eyes, nose throat and ears.  .  It's a common reference to make..


Yeah, that's likely what he meant. Even though he's a lifelong misogynist, he put that aside during the debate when a woman was asking him tough questions.  

I bet every time you step onto a car dealership, you leave an hour later with a car and not the one you wanted.


----------



## Camp (Aug 10, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Trump insinuated no such thing.  Blood can spurt out of eyes, nose throat and ears.  .  It's a common reference to make..


Seeing blood in someones eyes is common and has been around for ages. It doesn't mean literal blood. It means you see vengeance, hostility or hatred in a person glare. Just because Trump is able to play you does not mean he can play the rest of us. Trump wasn't talking about seeing blood squirting out of Kelly's eyes. He was saying he saw hostility and she was on her period. It was crude and offensive and he and his supporters are cowards for not admitting it and instead trying to spin a bullshit lie to cover his ugliness and low class behavior.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 10, 2015)

Camp said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Trump insinuated no such thing.  Blood can spurt out of eyes, nose throat and ears.  .  It's a common reference to make..
> ...


Branch Trumpidian cultists bend over backwards not to see it for themselves.


----------



## Liminal (Aug 10, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Trump insinuated no such thing.  Blood can spurt out of eyes, nose throat and ears.  .  It's a common reference to make..


Liar.


----------



## dcraelin (Aug 10, 2015)

sear said:


> #881
> McCain is a hero.
> And unless you're a U.S. military combat veteran with an experience more harrowing than being a 5 year long guest of the Viet Cong at the Hanoi Hilton, then perhaps you may wish to consider your standards of who you declare is, or is not a hero.



McCain has overplayed his hero status.....being a hero doesnt give you better judgement necessarily.  McCain called a bunch of people "crazies"...hes an ass...and would have gotten us into even more of a quagmire in the middle-east if he had been elected.....

he should  retire


----------



## Boss (Aug 10, 2015)

Camp said:


> Trump wasn't talking about seeing blood squirting out of Kelly's eyes. He was saying he saw hostility and she was on her period.


No... he said "blood coming out of her eyes, or wherever."  YOU interpreted the "wherever" to mean her vagina because you're a deviant little pervert who's mind automatically goes there. And you assume everyone's mind also is as sick and twisted as yours and goes there too. 

And even IF Trump meant her period... so fucking what? Are menstrual cycles a taboo subject now? We have women flopping out their titties in restaurants all over the country to feed their baby, daring anyone to say a word about this "perfectly natural" function, but we're hung up on women's periods? It is a conclusive biological fact that women on their period are more irritable and cranky... is it not? So what's wrong with pointing out that *might* have been her problem? I think it's commendable that Trump tried to find a rational excuse rather than say she was an incompetent bimbo.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm sorry as a woman my mind absolutely did /not/ make that connection what-so-ever.  In fact, having listened to the comment numerous times now, I am /still/ struggling to make the connection...  Blood coming out of his/her eyes is a fairly common statement up here, it has absolutely /nothing/ to do with periods (or even blood for that matter) it basically means they were on a war path, were seeking vengeance, basically that they were angry.  The comment he made, the way he said it, my first thought was actually that he was like reading a prepared comment off a sheet of paper and lost his place for a second (idk if that's what happened, don't know that I'd be happy if he had to prepare a statement or not either, but that's just how it came off to me.)

Either way, I've actually watched a number of Trumps silly reality TV shows, not my bag, but I've never seen him mistreat women, if anything he seems to adores women.  He's owned the Miss USA and Miss Universe for quite a long time; these are celebrations of women, not just their beauty, but their minds as well.  As much as I dislike the shallow beauty pageant women I've ran into, the fact remains, that these women are certainly not just pretty faces - fucking bitches truth be told, ruthless, intelligent bitches who know exactly what they want and push themselves constantly to achieve their goals.  Trust me a pretty face is not enough to win a contest...  In any event, he might be a bit more "traditional" than most men, but I've never seen him as sexist or putting women as a whole down.  The "less than pleasing" comments he's made, have been directed at specific women he dislikes, rather than /all/ women - and I think that's a very important clarification that the media is leaving off in order to spin that he's a sexist.  Though to be fair, I admit I have a soft spot for "assholes," my husband and nearly all my friends are "assholes" with no filter too, I enjoy that... idk "fight" I guess, a shared power/confidence/intelligence I can respect or something like that (Basically I like people who believe what they believe, have a reason for what they believe, and are not wishy-washy, I like people who say what they mean, people I can have a conversation with, rather than more of an I'm telling them what to think.  I use sheep, but assholes I see as equals maybe lol)


Anyway, in the whole picture, I'm not sure what to make of Trump, I mean there's no doubt in my mind he has financial prowess we could use as a country, and I can appreciate that he doesn't mince words, dumping the PC bullshit and all that.  However, I'm not sure where he stands on quite a few of my personal key issues.  We'll see if he actually puts out some standings I can follow or not - so far its looking like we're not on the same page for religious based issues, but I've yet to hear if he intends to enact his religious law or not.  I oft end up compromising one way or the other because I tend to align with Republicans on budget, Democrats on "religious" issues, and smaller parties on many other issues.  Sucks not being "in" the party sometimes...


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 11, 2015)

*This*


----------



## sear (Aug 11, 2015)

> "McCain has overplayed his hero status..." dc #937


Perhaps.
But that would have to have been after the fact.
And there isn't much McCain could say that would actually diminish what he survived, what he endured.
And in all candor, I've been monitoring McCain's career since the previous millennium. I enthusiastically supported his Y2K campaign, and remain horrified GWB got the Rep. nom instead.
It is a blunder the nation will be recovering from for generations.


> "..being a hero doesnt give you better judgement necessarily." dc


Correct.


> "McCain called a bunch of people "crazies"...hes an ass...and would have gotten us into even more of a quagmire in the middle-east if he had been elected....." dc #937


Perhaps.
But if we're playing that game, he would NOT have opted to invade & occupy Iraq.
And the multiple sources I consult indicate ISIL is primarily commanded by former Saddam Iraqi commanders.

And thus had the U.S. not destabilized Iraq, the region would be more intact, and ISIL non-existent. Syria would be a cesspool of human misery confined to its own borders.


> "Intelligence gathered by this and other governments leaves no doubt, that the Iraq regime continues to possess and conceal some of the most lethal weapons ever devised."
> U.S. President Bush (the younger) televised address to the U.S. March 17th, 2003


Bull spit Mr. President. How can there possibly be "NO DOUBT" about an absolute fiction?


----------



## Boss (Aug 11, 2015)

sear said:


> But if we're playing that game, he would NOT have opted to invade & occupy Iraq.
> And the multiple sources I consult indicate ISIL is primarily commanded by former Saddam Iraqi commanders.
> 
> And thus had the U.S. not destabilized Iraq, the region would be more intact, and ISIL non-existent. Syria would be a cesspool of human misery confined to its own borders.



McCain VOTED to invade and occupy Iraq!  What the hell are you talking about? 

ISIL and ISIS are just some more of the same radical Islamic terrorists by another name. We've been at war with these people for 20 years under various names and acronyms. They are the SAME people. 

FYI: Donald Trump was the ONLY republican currently running for president who said we shouldn't invade Iraq.


----------



## sear (Aug 11, 2015)

> "McCain VOTED to invade and occupy Iraq! What the hell are you talking about?" B #942


Senator McCain supported it, did not initiate it.
Perhaps he succumbed to the siren's song of the Bush administration.
Bush lied.


> "ISIL and ISIS are just some more of the same radical Islamic terrorists by another name." B


False.
Not "just some" ...
Even ISIL's most strident enemies grudgingly acknowledge how spectacularly successful ISIL is in:
 - recruiting, including using social media
 - raising revenues, including selling petroleum, kidnapping, robbing banks
 - getting free publicity, beheadings, etc
 - military tactical expertise, ISIL doesn't bite off more than they can chew. Obama's been bombing the %$#@ out of them for months. And yet they continue to expand their conquered territory.
Some reports even indicate they're minting their own coins; establishing their own economy.

And reports I've read of it indicated they KNEW Iraq's military would fold like a cheap camera, BEFORE they invaded. That indicates they have good, effective intelligence gathering capabilities.

Know it or not
believe it or not
like it or not
admit it or not;
ISIL is an absolutely WORLD CLASS operation. Their commanders are  s a v v y  , effective innovators.
And despite much of the world being opposed to them, their territory expands.


----------



## Boss (Aug 11, 2015)

sear said:


> But if we're playing that game, he would NOT have opted to invade & occupy Iraq.
> And the multiple sources I consult indicate ISIL is primarily commanded by former Saddam Iraqi commanders.
> 
> And thus had the U.S. not destabilized Iraq, the region would be more intact, and ISIL non-existent. Syria would be a cesspool of human misery confined to its own borders.



McCain VOTED to invade and occupy Iraq!  What the hell are you talking about? 

ISIL and ISIS are just some more of the same radical Islamic terrorists by another name. We've been at war with these people for 20 years under various names and acronyms. They are the SAME people. 

FYI: Donald Trump was the ONLY republican currently running for president who said we shouldn't invade Iraq.


----------



## Camp (Aug 11, 2015)

Boss said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump wasn't talking about seeing blood squirting out of Kelly's eyes. He was saying he saw hostility and she was on her period.
> ...


What a jerk. First you use that lame excuse and than you follow it up with an admission that maybe everyone is right about what Trump said. Only morons believe that lame lie Trump tried to sell. Guess what, no one believes that lie except for idiots like you. But go ahead and tell millions of people they are the deviant little perverts. Maybe when you can show us one example of anyone in the world at any time using that term or phrase or references to a person showing ill intent by having blood squirting out of the eyes or nose. If it is such a common term or way of expressing what Trump and you say it is, it should be easy to show us that example. Show the example.


----------



## Boss (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> What a jerk. First you use that lame excuse and than you follow it up with an admission that maybe everyone is right about what Trump said. Only morons believe that lame lie Trump tried to sell. Guess what, no one believes that lie except for idiots like you. But go ahead and tell millions of people they are the deviant little perverts. Maybe when you can show us one example of anyone in the world at any time using that term or phrase or references to a person showing ill intent by having blood squirting out of the eyes or nose. I it is such a common term or way of expressing what Trump and you say it is, it should be easy to show us that example. Show the example.



I don't need to show you anything, punk.  haha... yeah, no one supports Trump... it's over for Trump... might as well go home!  No one believes his lies... no one is going to vote for him... they're just telling the pollsters that because Trump bought them off... right? 

Look... In spite of every effort you've made, with help from your new BFF, Fox News and your other new BFF, Megyn Kelly... you still haven't brought down The Trump! And guess what... latest post-debate polling indicates you're not going to bring him down with this. If you would like to keep blustering about it and keeping it in the news... I am sure Trump will be more than happy to bask in the spotlight and soak up some more valuable media time! 

As of today, Megyn Kelly had over 10k posts from Conservative women to her Facebook and Twitter, expressing a great deal of disappointment in her. I'm not so sure she wants you to keep bringing this up.... not that you REALLY care about Megyn Kelly.


----------



## Camp (Aug 11, 2015)

Boss said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > What a jerk. First you use that lame excuse and than you follow it up with an admission that maybe everyone is right about what Trump said. Only morons believe that lame lie Trump tried to sell. Guess what, no one believes that lie except for idiots like you. But go ahead and tell millions of people they are the deviant little perverts. Maybe when you can show us one example of anyone in the world at any time using that term or phrase or references to a person showing ill intent by having blood squirting out of the eyes or nose. I it is such a common term or way of expressing what Trump and you say it is, it should be easy to show us that example. Show the example.
> ...


All that rhetorical bluster and blather just to deflect away from the fact you can not back up your claim about Trump's and your lame excuse about blood squirting out of peoples eyes. What a dope you and him are to expect that fantasy nonsense to be believed.  What is it with your ilk? You spend so much effort calling people names and making far fetched crazy claims and when asked to back up those claims you just fizzle out.
By the way, you need to check that post debate polling. Your guy has dropped a few points.


----------



## Boss (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



I didn't deflect anything... I told you that I don't need to show you anything. If you are such a moron that you've never heard the phrase "blood in their eyes" you can use Google and research it for yourself... it's been around for a long time. It means someone is angry and out for blood. 

As for the polls, I checked the one released Monday AM, the first post-debate poll out of Iowa... Trump leads Bush by 7 points. The last poll this group (PPP) took didn't even register Trump. The RCP National Average shows Trump down from 20.3 to 20 as of Monday. Jeb is still way down... Walker is tanking... Carson and Cruz are climbing. All 3 national polls after the debates showed Trump winning the debate by a landslide... wasn't even close.

And... Trump's not "my guy" ...that would be Ted Cruz.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 11, 2015)

One dumb ass here on this message board thought Trump was comparing Kelly to Satan with the comments about blood.

Shocking how they are willing to go to the mat for someone whom they considered a flaming lib 2 months ago.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 11, 2015)

Taz said:


> I bet she was on her period.


Channeling Aiken are you?


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 11, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Trump insinuated no such thing.  Blood can spurt out of eyes, nose throat and ears.  .  It's a common reference to make..


 Where?


----------



## Camp (Aug 11, 2015)

Boss said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


I know what the phrase means and now you are admitting that you know what it means. Trump is claiming it had something to do with blood squirting out a persons eye or nose and you were supporting that nonsense. You just can not admit the obvious. Trump made some shit up about the meaning of the phrase to escape having to admit he accused her tough questions on her menstruating and that menstruating being the cause of some kind of meanness. The old crude "she was on the rag" excuse. His cowardice to admit what he said is hurting him more than anything else. The dumb ass even said it would belittle anyone who used the language he used to represent what the public knows he meant. He has ambushed himself as being a foul. perverted and crude man who will lie about the most obvious things and attempt to play the world for suckers. He should have listened to Abe and so should you. "You can't fool all the people all of the time", Abe Lincoln.


----------



## Boss (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Frankly, I don't have time for your whining anymore. The polls have all spoken, he won the debate, Kelly looked like a moron, he made the blood comment, didn't hurt his poll numbers... life goes on. 

I told you last week, you're never going to take Trump out by putting him in the spotlight.


----------



## Camp (Aug 11, 2015)

There is nothing to whine about. Stay with your delusions. Trump now has the support of 3 our of 10 Republican primary voters. Awesome! That definitely counteracts the 80% national disapproval rating he gets. He is demanding the Kelly girl apologize to him for bullying him in public. No doubt when she gives him that apology his Republican base of support will skyrocket him into garnering even more support. How can the guy loose with supporters like you.


----------



## Boss (Aug 11, 2015)

Camp said:


> There is nothing to whine about. Stay with your delusions. Trump now has the support of 3 our of 10 Republican primary voters. Awesome! That definitely counteracts the 80% national disapproval rating he gets. He is demanding the Kelly girl apologize to him for bullying him in public. No doubt when she gives him that apology his Republican base of support will skyrocket him into garnering even more support. How can the guy loose with supporters like you.



Hey, it's gonna be okay boo-boo... Trump is your "dream candidate" for Hillary, remember?


----------



## Boss (Aug 11, 2015)




----------

